# ADD Support Thread II



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Look at me being all decisive! How about introductions, to start.

I'm Sara, undiagnosed ADD, but sooooooooo typical. No meds any more. Just trying to meditate and take life easy (







).


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm Andrea







:

I have ADHD, a son with ADHD, and another son with ADD. and a third son who is autistic...

my twins are on ritalin.

I am not on any meds but I often think about taking theirs


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi, I'm Martha.

I have ADHD (inattentive) and I was diagnosed as an adult a year and a half ago. I'm seriously considering meds.

I also have a DS who is undiagnosed but who most likely has ADHD (hyperactive) as well as SPD (seeker). It is possible that he is on the spectrum as well.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

I'm Genie, undiagnosed ADD. My husband and both my boys are quirky too...I'm pregnant right now and we just found out last night that it's a GIRL!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm Alyse. I have a 21 mo DD, Elisabeth and am 23 weeks pregnant with #2, we don't officially know, but I was right w/DD, and I'm saying boy this time.









I saw a dr. and then had my car break down and didn't get to the follow-up appt, so I don't know what my official diagnosis is.







But I think I am ADD.

No meds, do prenatals and fish oil, and life is much easier not in school.









P.S. Sara, do you want to link to the old thread in case people want to look back for it easily?


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Here ya go!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=824150


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Way to be high speed Sara! can I borrow some pep from you?

I'm Heidi, the OP of the original thread. I have ADD, innattentive type. Not on meds, but Vitamins, herbs, and lifestyle changes!

I have two boys, on is 2 and 1/2 and the baby is 4 months. I tend to take on way too many responsibilities, and forget appointments, even though I wrote them down.

But I love life, and I want to live as much as I can, so I will happily continue to







living in this wacked out world.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi

I am Amy, have ADHD (attentive issues) and currently on Adderal XR 15mg... The same med as my 12 year old son. He as a Dx of ADHD non attentive and a coexis of ASD..aspie.

Husband and daughter are non ADHD, thank goodness.. otherwise the house hold would be a complete wreck.

Child number 3 who is a 4 year old boy seems to be a "motor driven kid" but will hold off doing anything until school. Would you believe he came to be cause I have no ability to take meds on a regular basis? Come to think of it... all three might be because of that.
















What do I love about being ADHD... I love the way our minds "work outside the box." I love that I can get lost into the moment of teaching the whys and whats of a casually asked question. I love that when coaching my daughters basketball team, I can go with the flow of the team and still teach them about the game.

I hate that I forget appointments...being so wrapped up in whatever I am doing. I hate that sometimes it feels like the world is too loud.


----------



## Avarie (Sep 8, 2004)

I was way too intimidated by the old thread to wade through it, but thought I'd jump on this one. I was just diagnosed at the end of last year, and was so relieved to have an explanation for so many things about me that just didn't seem like everyone else. I mean I know we're all unique, but there were so many things I just couldn't do that "everyone else" was able to do. I am interested in medication, since I am on anti-depressants (which do me a world of good), but since I'm nursing, that's not an option. So now I get to figure out how to cope without them. I mean, I muddled through the last 28 years OK, right??


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, I'm Marie and I think my DH has ADD. He's going to the doctor tomorrow for a referal. How were you diagnosed? How do they test for it ? what does "attentive" mean?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi boobybunny, avarie, and ani'smommy!! Welcome to the crew!







:

*BB*- there are lots of things I love about it, too, it has to be a sort of love/hate thing, YK?

*Avarie*-My sister looked up the meds commonly used for ADD/ADHD in her PDR (physician's Desk reference) and they are mostly class C for pregnancy/nursing, which means if the benefits outweih the risks FOR YOU, it's ok to take them under supervivion. I'm right where you are right now, but I'm chosen to jsut muddle through. Good luck making your decision!

*Ani'smommy*-Attentive issues or innattentive, we have problems maintaining attention, staying on task, or sometimes just plain checking in! They keep changing the labels, but it's split pretty well between your main problem being inattention, and your main problem being hyperactivity (mania, really). Both types are usually highly intelligent, emotionally sensitive, prone to anxiety and have impulse control issues- like, 'Oops, was thinking that but didn't meant to say it.'

I'm gonna try to get on here every day. I missed a lot, lately, b/c my world has sort of swallowed me up. Just wanted to say glad ya'll are here.


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

Hi,

I have ADD, inattentive type, and am taking Concerta. I was off meds for 8 years while pregnant, nursing, SAHM'ing, but realized after my first year back at work I would need to go back on my meds.

I am a special ed. teacher, and while some parts of my job are great for people with ADD (lots of movement, quick reactions to a variety of stimuli needed, on the same wavelength as many of my students, etc.), other parts are not (paperwork, planning, meetings, professional development classes).

So, doing well back on the meds. Not my first choice of treatment, but the only thing I have tried that works.

L.


----------



## KurumiSophia (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, I'm Tami and I have ADHD, Combined Type. I'm currently taking Adderall XR and Zoloft. My goal is to conquer college, cross stitch, and still manage to be a wife and mom in the same breath.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

From our last discussion.

Quote:



Quote:

Originally Posted by Maggirayne

ITA Personally, I think if people in churches took care of those like the early church did, there would be no need for welfare or unemployment or foster care or homeless shelters or. . . you get the idea. But we, and I include myself, don't think or live like that. I want to be able to offer a place to a teen mom to have her baby and help her change and keep her baby if she wants. I would love to create a community where single moms can work and be close to their kids and don't have to choose daycare. And where families live and grow their own food and help each other instead of this ridiculous isolated culture we live in.
Okay, Dream over.

I have some of these same thoughts. I had spent many years as a single mom.I am married now, but my husband is gone so much and we have so little money, it is very similar to when i was still a single mother. You know, the lack of money and being responsible for all of the childcare/homecare/homemaking etc. I have it in my heart to start some programs that do not exist in my community. There are supports and services that I have really needed that just are not available.

The early churches did help folks, but they also split people into groups such as the deserving and undeserving poor. They did reject those they deemed as undeserving. Hmmm, that still happens, doesn't it?

I really do long for change too. I wish that parents could stay home and generate income that way, with thier children next to them, assisting and learning their craft and skills. we really have lost that as a culture.

I am actually trying to teach myself to sew, garden, preserve, and to be more self reliant, as i feel these are very important skills to have and to pass on.

Many wisdoms are being lost, especially in native cultures. I live in an area that has a very high native population, so i see the effect of this, and it is heartbreaking. The people need their culture back. I know some who are working on this, but it is difficult being that something as vital as language is lost. There is no one who speaks the language indigenous this specific region. the people are being taught languages from first nations communities close to here, but not the original one. One of the most effective ways to destroy a culture is to take their language. This happened in Ireland, and has happened here in Canada with residential schools. My friend's father has scars on his arms from where pins were inserted by the nuns when he spoke his own language as a young boy. He could not speak any other language.

This is sad, very very sad indeed.

Yeah, i went off topic, i tend to do that, sorry. But I just wanted to say that the price we all pay for the loss of community is high, and i totally agree with all who mentioned it in this thread.
nak, btw.

I think that some of our modern-day ailments (depression, etc) are the price we pay for the loss of community you're talking about. I don't believe man was ever meant to be isolated as much as we are isolated now.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
From our last discussion.

nak, btw.

I think that some of our modern-day ailments (depression, etc) are the price we pay for the loss of community you're talking about. I don't believe man was ever meant to be isolated as much as we are isolated now.

can I say 'Amen?'


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KurumiSophia* 
Hi, I'm Tami and I have ADHD, Combined Type. I'm currently taking Adderall XR and Zoloft. My goal is to conquer college, cross stitch, and still manage to be a wife and mom in the same breath.


You sound like lots iof the rest of us. I looked at the link in your signature, and cried. It was beautiful.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll reintroduce myself. I have "attention deficiencies" as well as bipolar II disorder. I might have adhd, but I can't take adhd meds (stimulants) because it agitates the mania. However, the Wellbutrin for depression helps me focus some, as does the Lamictal for bipolar.

A word about the safety of adhd meds: they're very safe, except that undiagnosed bipolar disorder (which can look a lot like adhd) can put a wrinkle in treatment plans. Adhd meds can eventually bring on manic episodes. A person can have bipolar and adhd concurrently, but treating the bipolar has to take precedence over adhd. Basically, it means you cannot medicate your adhd if you also have bipolar. _However_ -even if you get these issues mixed up, it isn't necessarily life threatening.

My daughter is 14 y.o. and started Concerta several months ago. It has really helped her, she's having a much better year.


----------



## KurumiSophia (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
You sound like lots iof the rest of us. I looked at the link in your signature, and cried. It was beautiful.

I first heard about that charity on my local mom's site, IndyMoms. It moved me so much I had to do everything I could to bring exposure to it so more parents would know and be able to have pictures of their little ones that are more than just of them hooked up to all the tubes and wires.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

a friend of mine had a beautiful baby daughter, stillborn. Her name was Jordan, and she has a lovely picture of her. She and I have ended up being pregnant at the same time, and I think of her often. She and her husband now have three beautiful living daughters, ages 2 and 1/2 to 5 months.









Hey ladies, I've hit on a system that's helping me keep the house clean, once I get it there. (which I need to do again). Since I don't have much time at any one time, I made this rule, when I have five minutes, I try to do three things. ie: when I heat up a cup of coffee, I can wash three dishes, or throw three things away or wipe down a surface. When I go down to throw in a load of laundry, I can do the same, or rinse a diaper, or empty an old detergent bottle into a new one. See? When I run upstairs to the bathroom, I can take something upstaris, grab a load of laundry, and take something else back down.

It actually works pretty well, and it's been easier to keep things cleaned up.
And I don't get overwhelmed because I'm not doing one thing for very long.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Heidirk, I do that, too, when I'm not in the pits. It really helps.

Spaghetti was on special today, so I bought three boxes. Went to put them in the cupboard and discovered _four_ more boxes, that I'd forgotten about entirely.










Dh pointed out that I'm actually tired of spaghetti, so why do I keep buying it??

My organized girlfriend has a permanent grocery list. This never happens to her.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

People with organized ANYTHING irritate me.
















That sounds like a good system, Heidi. I'm of the "manic cleaning episode" system.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
Heidirk, I do that, too, when I'm not in the pits. It really helps.

Spaghetti was on special today, so I bought three boxes. Went to put them in the cupboard and discovered _four_ more boxes, that I'd forgotten about entirely.










Dh pointed out that I'm actually tired of spaghetti, so why do I keep buying it??

My organized girlfriend has a permanent grocery list. This never happens to her.

Hmmm, that happens to me a lot, but with butter. They keep having buy 1lb get one free. . .







: How does she have a PERMANENT grocery list????? Oh, wait, she probably has a meal plan for each week too, right?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
People with organized ANYTHING irritate me.
















That sounds like a good system, Heidi. I'm of the "manic cleaning episode" system.

Well, I'm usually the 'manic episode system' too, but for some reason it's not working right now. . . my get up and go got up and left.







That, and DH complains about those episodes because they usually involve him helping, it drives him crazy.









Hahaha!!!! I got my Kitchen floor cleaned today, Friday, I got my pantry organized, and some big items taken down to the basement, abd some other items put into the car for DH to drop off at goodwill. And, drumroll please. . . . I got ahead of the laundry!!!!!! Now I just need to keep ahead of it!

So very soon, here is what my week will look like;

*Sunday*- Church, teach Sunday school, feild questions from my (equally scatterbrained) mentor, remember 50 things comeing up that people tell me in passing but refuse to write down or email me.

*Monday*- Home day, no Elijah, so, clean, play with boys, classwork/computer time, make dinner.

*Tuesday*- care for Eli, keep after laundry, clean up after boys, make dinner. Study

*Wednesday*-care for Eli, clean up after boys, prepare food and an update for church supper/bible study, come home and do classwork

*Thursday*- care for Eli, keep after house, study/computer work, make dinner.

*Friday*- Home dAy, no Eli, major tidy, catch up on classwork, nap, make dinner.

*Saturday*- Clean, laundry, grocery shop, prepare for Sunday, complete classwork.

So My mother's helper will be comeing Mon, Tues, Thurs, from 3:30 to 5:15 or so. The only reason I got so much done Friday and Mondya is because she was here. Henry is alraedy in love with her, becaus she'll sit and watch him play trains, thwereby keeping him away from the baby, and out of my hair!

I hope I can make this fly. Of course, the house will be the first thing to suffer if it doesn't.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oooh, I like your day by day list. I should plan like that so I'm not so overwhelmed.

I've been reading Let Go of Clutter. I was wishing I was home soI could do stuff. So I made a list by room of jobs to do. I need to type it up and figure what I need to do first.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I did get a bunch of little sewing projects done at MIL's this weekend.

Converted 6 onesies to cute shirts with ruffly edges (If you have stretchy material, you just stretch it out and sew with a zig-zag stitch and it makes a lettuce leaf ruffle)
Put elastic in my long underwear (so I have a pair that isn't too tight on my preggo tummy)
Sewed a hole in a wornout sheet for the bed that I can pitch when we have the baby (doing the double set of sheets and the shower curtain thing)
Sewed dress for Elisabeth, on of those things where it's all gathered at the top, hemmed it and put straps on, it will fit for 3 summers, I think. I'm waiting to see if I need to take it later this spring.

That's all. I wanted to hem my sari, but got tired and new it would be hard, slippery fabric.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Mag, you're making me wish I'd had a girl. I've become obsessed with Zutano clothes. So cute, but so expensive.







:

Heidi, I love weekly plans. Here's mine, FYI.

*Sunday* - teach, lunch out with Zeyde, Purimspiel rehearsal, choir rehearsal, movie night (DH cooks)

*Monday* - plan for the week, teach, dinner out

*Tuesday* - straighten up the house, clean out fridge, meal plan, groceries, errands, committee meetings/work catch up, make dinner, study Hebrew

*Wednesday* - (my weekend) home projects, movie day with Adam, make dough and store, make dinner, finish cleaning projects that didn't get done Tuesday

*Thursday* - at home work, study Hebrew, plan for the weekend, Dungeons & Dragons with the guys (DH cooks)

*Friday* - market day, finish cooking and cleaning before Shabbos, make challah, services, midnight diner run

*Shabbos* - NOTHING!







Probably reading, napping, or chilling with the family, havdalah, make sure that everything's ready for class Sunday morning, (DH cooks)

I love my week and how it's structured. I love having one weekend day off, and one weekday off.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

anyone heard of vyvanse? I got a prescription for it and supposedly its safe for bf'ing. anyone have any experience with it? it's supposed to be very new.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

I can't do weekly plans...they last me about a day before something happens to mess it up and then i can't get back on track. i do plan my menu each week...cuz if i didn't we'd eat fast food every day, lol.

We've bought a house. Our close date will be march 20th. I work SO much better with deadlines! I've got a moving date and a baby coming in July - lots of good deadlines, lol. So I've been packing and decluttering and sorting and planning. It's all so exciting! And the packing and decluttering makes more room for cleaning!

I started reading You Mean I'm Not Lazy, Stupid Or Crazy?! Sunday. I'm already loving it. Seems like every sentence I read is like looking in a mirror. It's so cool!

Has anyone here every had an ADD/life coach? I really feel like i need someone to help me learn how to organize and just make it through life.

Oh, baby girl names anyone? So far we have Charlotte, Fiona or Aria. Our last name is pronounced "bowl," so keep that in mind.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I LOVE Fiona and Aria. But then, I'm an opera geek, so







.

I want to read that book, too. I have an outstanding debt at the library, though, so I can't go back and check out books until I pay it.







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Hmmm, that happens to me a lot, but with butter. They keep having buy 1lb get one free. . .







: How does she have a PERMANENT grocery list????? Oh, wait, she probably has a meal plan for each week too, right?









LOL

I am really into couponing right now (part of the hyperfocusing I do on things I find interesting ATM







) and when I find a good sale matched with a good coupon I stock up....

Then I make a meal plan for the week based on what is on sale, what I have in the stock pile, what is coming in my produce co-op, and what I have pre-cooked in the freezer....

I don't have a permanant grocery list though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
I can't do weekly plans...they last me about a day before something happens to mess it up and then i can't get back on track.

same here...

Quote:

i do plan my menu each week...cuz if i didn't we'd eat fast food every day, lol.
LOL

we'd eat cereal every night if I didn't have my whole system.

Quote:

Oh, baby girl names anyone? So far we have Charlotte, Fiona or Aria. Our last name is pronounced "bowl," so keep that in mind.








i like charlotte best with your last name... though if you'd use "charlie" as a nickname not sure if that sounds good with it...??


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
*Ani'smommy*-Attentive issues or innattentive, we have problems maintaining attention, staying on task, or sometimes just plain checking in! They keep changing the labels, but it's split pretty well between your main problem being inattention, and your main problem being hyperactivity (mania, really). Both types are usually highly intelligent, emotionally sensitive, prone to anxiety and have impulse control issues- like, 'Oops, was thinking that but didn't meant to say it.'

Hello, ladies! I'm subbing to this thread because I'm positive that hubby has ADD. The post above makes me even more certain he can identify with your group!

He hasn't ever had a diagnosis, but he self-medicates with caffiene to keep him focused. He'd love some ideas on homeopathic management, as coffee and the like is no good for his GERD. Anyone with any information or anecdotes on supplementing to help?

HIs temper has been so out of control for the past week or so!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I love the name Teffer! How cool!

Um........ maybe find a not-so-harsh caffeine? Tea? Though I know from experience, tea just doesn't do when coffee is needed.

I'll think on it. Meditation seems to be working for me, surprisingly.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

cold brewing is supposed to help with the indegestion. you can do a search in the food forum here or just online. But it's basically brewing that takes over night or 24 hours or something...the grounds are left in water for a long time and then filtered out. It produces VERY concentrated coffee that you then add boiling water to when you want a cup.

My husband also has GERD and i have been giving him probiotics and digestive enzymes. It seems like the enzymes are helping with indegestion.

I have been feeling LOTS better since I started taking a good multi vitamin and DHA.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
have impulse control issues- like, 'Oops, was thinking that but didn't meant to say it.'


I did this at work yesterday


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I did this at work yesterday









Yup, me too. Or I say something totally innocent and then realize people can't help but misinterpret what I said. Like, I told our rabbi that his wife was great in bed - what I meant was that we had a BED conference, and she gave an awesome lecture. Ooops.







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Lol!!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

For the GERD and indigestion, I've been taking papaya enzymes for pregnancy heartburn, and they work sooooo much better than Tums, and no aluminum.

Back later.


----------



## AmyB736 (Oct 21, 2006)

subbing...

I'm so glad I found this thread. I have undiagnosed ADD but I'm going to the doctor on Thursday. I've known for a very long time and wish I had of set up this appointment years ago. I just never got around to it.









So... I'm pretty typical ADD, very forgetful, always late, procrastinate, can't cook, or clean unless I get hyperfocused (which is only every couple of months







).

I get laughed at by my family (my Mom and husband mostly) every time I share something that I want to do that's important to me.







They all know that I'll never accomplish it and they don't understand anything about ADD so to them I'm just a weirdo and a hypocrite. I say I want to live one way, and then I fail miserably. My husband doesn't understand either and he always jokes that he's going to right a book/comedy about me. To an outsider it looks like I halfas- everything and I'm lazy. Seriously, I don't want to be this person anymore. I feel like there's a completely different person inside of me trying to get out.

As another pp mentioned I love that my ADD makes me think outside the box, but I hate that I think of all of these great things and nothing EVER gets accopmlished.
Question: Does medication change your veiws on things? Does it make you stop thinking outside the box? That's one thing I worry about by getting diagnosed and getting on meds.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Yup, me too. Or I say something totally innocent and then realize people can't help but misinterpret what I said. Like, I told our rabbi that his wife was great in bed - what I meant was that we had a BED conference, and she gave an awesome lecture. Ooops.







:


Oh, no you didn't!!









See, My problem with my lifestyle is that even my day of rest is a work day!







: But, un til we have a car and I can do the groceries on a weekday instead of Saturday, I don't see how to fix that!

on the topic of indigestion, I started eating yogurt with live cultures a few years ago, and now I only have problems when I am extremely stressed(like right now).

IME tho' tea gives me worse acid stomach than coffee does, and I agree with smee about it lacking something for self med purposes.

Here's the best part, until I logged on today, I had totally forgotten I'd planned out my week!







:


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyB736* 
subbing...

I'm so glad I found this thread. I have undiagnosed ADD but I'm going to the doctor on Thursday. I've known for a very long time and wish I had of set up this appointment years ago. I just never got around to it.









So... I'm pretty typical ADD, very forgetful, always late, procrastinate, can't cook, or clean unless I get hyperfocused (which is only every couple of months







).

I get laughed at by my family (my Mom and husband mostly) every time I share something that I want to do that's important to me.







They all know that I'll never accomplish it and they don't understand anything about ADD so to them I'm just a weirdo and a hypocrite. I say I want to live one way, and then I fail miserably. My husband doesn't understand either and he always jokes that he's going to right a book/comedy about me. To an outsider it looks like I halfas- everything and I'm lazy. Seriously, I don't want to be this person anymore. I feel like there's a completely different person inside of me trying to get out.

As another pp mentioned I love that my ADD makes me think outside the box, but I hate that I think of all of these great things and nothing EVER gets accopmlished.
Question: Does medication change your veiws on things? Does it make you stop thinking outside the box? That's one thing I worry about by getting diagnosed and getting on meds.

Amy, I'm sorry, that sounds so painful. The two people who should be supporting you most shouldn't be laughing at you.







It sounds like your self-esteem has taken a beating.

Try not to beat yourself up, either. I think women with adhd can be own their toughest, most unforgiving critics. We tend to minimize what we _have_ accomplished, telling ourselves that whatever it is must not have been that significant, or it wasn't just right, it wasn't good enough.

Take some time to yourself to quietly reflect and find those things that you have accomplished, _no matter how small._ If you have a habit of minimizing everything, be mindful of that. Catch it and _argue back!_ Challenge your assumptions about yourself.
Sometimes I get fed up, angry and depressed because it seems like my mind is sabotaging me. My mind is a traitor!









Many, many hugs to you.







:


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

man, I'm reading these posts and I fit right in. I have a problem where I have something great to say, a new idea or a suggestion or whatever, and it comes out so jumbled that people just kind of look at me and don't respond. I feel so dumb.....

I have a meeting with prospective clients on Friday (I'm going to be watching kids in my house) and I'm so nervous about, I'm afraid that I'll just rattle off at the mouth. i have to make a concsious effort to enunciate every word and really THINK about what I'm saying. it is mentally exhausting. And it is getting worse, not better. Wonder why that is?

On the bright side, my hyperfocusing helped me get through a bunch of speed shopping today for supplies for the daycare. I spent $80







: but I got just about everything I need to get set up for Friday. Now I just hope I can stick with this until friday. It would be totally like me to start moving things out of the daycare area into the basement, notice some dirt down in the basement, and ge totally immersed in cleaning that and forget all about the daycare stuff. And then when I do remember, I'm so exhausted from cleaning the basement that I can't do what I was supposed to be doing.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Ah, once again I have not had time to get to the threads, but let me say that alot has really resonated... and yet, some really seems the opposite.

Let's see things I identify strongly with: being inefficient, forgetful (as in having to go in the house 3 times for various things), being overwhelmed, procrastinating, taking SOOOO much time to write a simple email, an ideas person (just can never implement all that I want to), rambling emails

Things I don't identify with: losing keys, hyperfocus in 5-15 minute spurts (I need LARGE qty's of time), I'm not sure I understand hyperfocus.... , oh, there were more, but I'm short on time.... There's a bit of a perfectionist/work-a-holic tendency that runs in my family.... so from what I can tell/guess, that's about the most awkward combo you can get.

Lately I realize I need to be better at having a routine for my ds. But the idea of a routine is totally FREAKING me out. I avoid the word schedule, but of course a routine is just a nicer verson of that and I just have never been able to do one, so the idea of needing one, not just for me, but for HIM, to functon is feelign very scary.... but TOTALLY what he needs, and heck, what I should be doing....

In some ways I'm super organized. Very detail oriented, anal.... and then as a contrast I can be very haphazard (sp??) messy, lazy about things too. My dh seems to 'get' that something is blocking my progress and that I have a hard time doing things that should be easy. Its good he's been helpful on this and we've been organizing our house, which I've REALLY wanted to do for years (I've done bits, but not all before it gets out of order). This cleaning and decluttering has made me wonder if there's some truth to the saying that the clutter in my closets isn't cluttering my mind a bit too.

I'm currently being evaluated and while ADD has not been ruled out, it also is not a definite. He suggested I take a look at information on Executive Functioning Disorder/dysfunction. Well, that resonates too, but the info I read on CHADD.org and on women and ADD resonated more.

So I'm a bit stuck and won't try the meds till I'm not breastfeeding-- I suppose if they worked then I would 'know'. I probably could try the concerta script my doctor gave me, but don't feel its dire enough to warrent the risk. If my dh stepped up a bit, things would be at a point I probably definately would NOT want to medicate, and he knows that but for his own reasons he just doesn't feel he can do that right now (he's really busy at work and he admits he has a hard time being left alone with the kids== he has suggested me getting a sitter/mothers helper as a compromise, so I'm working on that . And he's been helping get our house in order which has been really helpful)

I've also wanted to ask about coaching, as was recently brought up too..... I think that is something dh could get behind.

Sorry for the post composition.... I tend to write in reverse order... and need to let go of the urge to edit (more, done some) right now.

Jessica


----------



## AmyB736 (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks journeymom!









I told my husband last night that I made an appointment and he rolled his eyes and said "your just a lazy woman." It hurt my feelings and I started crying. Him saying that just confirms my thoughts that I have a horrible reputation. Then I asked him to explain himself and he basically thinks that I don't have ADD and I'm making it up so I can have an excuse for being a screw up all of the time (not his exact words, just everything he said in a nutshell). He doesn't understand why I have no problem focusing on some things but I can't focus on other things (like keeping the house clean and having dinner cooked everynight). He really doesn't understand ADD at all (I know he doesn't because he says I should 'just rise above it') and I'm trying to get him to research it but he "doesn't feel like it right now".







:

When I was in Elementary school my teachers and principal told my Mom that they thought I had ADD but she didn't want to believe that and never followed through with evaluation or treatment. She thought the school just wanted all of their kids medicated. She allowed me to continue getting bad grades, not do my homework, get in trouble for not paying attention and talking too much, and then because of all of that I was ALWAYS punished at home. She just thought it was me being lazy and thought I would get better if her and my dad offered me rewards for good grades and punish me if I didn't.

Sometimes I feel angry that this wasn't diagnosed and treated a long time ago and I could have had a better life with more accomplishments. There have been so many things that I've wanted to do with my life and couldn't. Does anyone else feel like they've been ripped off?


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

No offense, Amy, but your DH is AWFUL.







Nobody who loves you should say things like that.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

((HUGS)) Amy. What your husband said was so hurtful and rude!

I totally understand the feeling f being ripped off and being mad at your parents for not getting you help as a child. my mom works with special ed kids and yet she has never seen any of the signs in her children? I think she just doesn't want to think of her own kids as "less than" or something.


----------



## AmyB736 (Oct 21, 2006)

No offense taken. It was an awful thing for him to say, but he isn't an awful person, he's just living with me. I am honestly lucky to have him, someone else would have kicked me to the curb long ago (he's put up with me for 11 years now).







I'm wondering if he thinks I'm trying to make an excuse. I am a MESS (not cleaning, cooking, etc.). He has every right to be unhappy with me, he does his share and mine. And he doesn't know what ADD is really, he has a sterotypical view in his head and thinks it means I would be hyper and distracted at EVERYTHING. When he says I should "just rise above it" he is saying he is desparate for some help with the household chores and tired of me causing more work for him to do.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
((HUGS)) Amy. What your husband said was so hurtful and rude!

I totally understand the feeling f being ripped off and being mad at your parents for not getting you help as a child. my mom works with special ed kids and yet she has never seen any of the signs in her children? I think she just doesn't want to think of her own kids as "less than" or something.

My mom was the same way - a degree in special ed and never saw the signs. I agree with the "less than" thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyB736* 
No offense taken. It was an awful thing for him to say, but he isn't an awful person, he's just living with me. I am honestly lucky to have him, someone else would have kicked me to the curb long ago (he's put up with me for 11 years now).








I'm wondering if he thinks I'm trying to make an excuse. I am a MESS (not cleaning, cooking, etc.). He has every right to be unhappy with me, he does his share and mine. And he doesn't know what ADD is really, he has a sterotypical view in his head and thinks it means I would be hyper and distracted at EVERYTHING. When he says I should "just rise above it" he is saying he is desparate for some help with the household chores and tired of me causing more work for him to do.

Don't say things like that. I can understand wanting help with the house - but if ADD is what you have, you have a disability (of sorts). You need help - not someone tearing you down. You need patience. Just because he doesn't understand ADD doesn't give him an excuse for saying hurtful things. Getting you help and being supportive and understanding will help you "rise above it," and anyone who doesn't get that is less of a man because of it.

/rant

Sorry. I get really worked up about toxic people. I hope you don't take offense, Amy. I remember being with someone who said things like that, and it's tough to believe that their feelings and reactions are not your fault.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyB736* 
No offense taken. It was an awful thing for him to say, but he isn't an awful person, *he's just living with me. I am honestly lucky to have him, someone else would have kicked me to the curb long ago (he's put up with me for 11 years now).*







I'm wondering if he thinks I'm trying to make an excuse. I am a MESS (not cleaning, cooking, etc.). He has every right to be unhappy with me, he does his share and mine. _And he doesn't know what ADD is really, he has a sterotypical view in his head and thinks it means I would be hyper and distracted at EVERYTHING._ When he says I should "just rise above it" he is saying he is desparate for some help with the household chores and tired of me causing more work for him to do.

I have so many thoughts, I don't know where to begin. But the part I bolded there is so painful to read. From my perspective that's a very unfair thing to say about yourself. He married you for a reason, probably because you are fun, beautiful and maybe quirky.

If he doesn't know what adhd really is then he needs educating. As your husband he's obligated to get the real picture about you. It's not fair for him to continue to treat you this way, based upon wrong information.

I know it gets tiresome when folks on MDC seemingly automatically suggest therapy. But







- this seems like an ideal time for therapy. You need therapy to help you deal with adhd and to repair your severely battered ego. Your dh needs to learn from an adhd expert what it really is all about, and how he can truly be _helpful,_ rather than living in frustration and putting you down.

Put it to him this way: would he rather continue living in this frustrating situation, taking shots at his wife, or would he prefer it if his wife finds a solution to the problem, so that she can start being a more whole, healthy person, an equal partner contributing to the team effort?

Just something to think on, I remember reading once about how when one spouse is very overweight and tries to lose weight, the other spouse will subtly sabotage their efforts. It seems really illogical, but there's a lot of emotions wrapped up in our marital dynamics.

He may have gotten used to you being in this 'inferior' position in your marriage. If you 'get better' he may feel, well, any number of things. He may be happy for you but he might also be a little intimidated or frightened. He might worry about you leaving him behind. This is all a HUGH speculation on my part. And it's not the kind of thing he'd be particularly aware of.

Feeling ripped off: I totally know what you mean. It is unfair.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

The article here on women and ADD was really helpful for me:
http://www.help4adhd.org/en/living/womengirls/WWK19

Quote:

Studies show that AD/HD in a family member causes stress for the entire family13. However, stress levels may be higher for women than men because they bear more responsibility for home and children. In addition, recent research suggests that husbands of women with AD/HD are less tolerant of their spouse's AD/HD patterns than wives of men with AD/HD14. Chronic stress takes its toll on women with AD/HD...
This was one thing my doctor talked about-- how it really can be problematic in a marriage....
gotta go, just had a second....

Jessica


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, self-diagnosed ADD here! All of you here are EXACTLY like me! I have been feeling desperate lately, like I wanted to go in to talk to the doc about getting an official diagnosis, but going on adderall or something scares me a bit so I've been avoiding that. Instead, I came across hypnotherapy for ADD. I decided to give it a try, I told the therapist about my symptoms (not really telling him I thought I had ADD as I didn't want him to cure the ADD, just help me manage symptoms), and so far so good. My main symptoms are procrastination, disorganization, and "noise." I always feel like there is a noisy soundtrack playing in my head. I had one session, and girls I feel like all that "noise" got turned off! I highly recommend hypnotherapy, even if the "noise" comes back on tomorrow, I feel like these past 3 days have been totally worth the fee. I have done Lists of To-Do's that previously 1) would never have gotten written, or if so would have been lost by mid-morning 2) would have taken me 3 "good" weeks to complete before this session and 3) included items I've been putting off for months. Right now, this evening, I am getting ahead on pumping, filling out 08 tax forms and doing laundry. My baby's play room is neat, and there are no coffee cups or water bottles littering my car. Small things for most people, but to accomplish this would have DRAINED me previously, but now I am looking forward to doing more. It's great. I will be going in for 2 more sessions at least, I hope to make at least a couple of permanent changes. I really recommend to try hypnotherapy, with a GOOD therapist (may cost some $$$) who maybe has experience with ADD, or helping manage the symptoms of ADD.

ETA: Hypnotherapy is an accepted complementary therapy by the AMA, I am certainly not advocating anyone go out and get "fixed" by a hack.


----------



## stuckunderhere (Feb 19, 2009)

I have ADD and was diagnosed around 12yrs old. Was on Ritalin all through HS (5yrs) and now try to make it through every day with simpler ways of dealing with it. I think its working but I'm now dealing with Anxiety/Depression so I see a therapist twice a month. No meds yet though *thumbs up*
She helps me with Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and some meditation. It works and I can definitely say I actually like going to our sessions compared to all the crap I went through in the past before meeting her in 2005.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*jessjgh1*- Dont' worry about writing in reverse order or editing on this thread- we'd much rather you spent time saying what you thought than editing for grammar and spelling! (so say I as I go back and edit!







) It's interesting that all of our 'symptoms' are slightly different. We've all developed ways to survive, emotionally, etc. and it changes us in the process. There was a carefree imaginative little girl named Heidi once, but she dissappeared a long time ago.

It's interesting about ADD affecting women in a more stressful way, but I think it's another result of the uneven responsibility our society places on women to raise children, manage a career, and a household, and basically take care of everyone and never expect anyone to take care of them.

*AmyB736*- "There have been so many things that I've wanted to do with my life and couldn't." This made me sit up and take notice. Your whole post is quite familiar, but I'm right with you in wondering what I could have accomplished if I'd been 'normal'. But I AM who I AM. I would not be me, and I wouldn't be able to contribute in the ways I contribute if I didn't have ADD. So I try to focus on what makes me special, in a good way (like being able to pull Shakespeare out of my mental pocket on a moment's notice because of the way my brain files things). For ME, I beleive God has me here, as the person I am for a reason. Noone else could fill the role I have to play in this life, but me. I was also punished for manifestations of ADD as a child as well.

As for the 'rise above it' thing, my pastor compared me to a man he knew who had cerebral palsy. (his was a negative comparison) He said that his friend didn't let it stop him. I was so upset at the time that I couldn't tell him what I wanted to, which was this. . . If my 'disability'/nonconformity/whatever was a VISIBLE physical handicap, people would not EXPECT the same of me as they do. But because I have an invisible mental/emotional issue, noone cuts me any breaks. It's 'all in my head' literally. I never expected any breaks, BTW, but there you are.







:

*stuckunderhere*- When my sister was getting her psych degree in College, she told me I needed Cognitive Behavioral Threapy. I asked her to describe it to me, and when she did I burst out laughing. I told her, "I do CBT on myself about 25 times a day, every day!"







I honestly don't know where I'd be if I couldn;t talk myself out of some of the holes I dig myself into!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate*


Mag, you're making me wish I'd had a girl. I've become obsessed with Zutano clothes. So cute, but so expensive.







:


Heh, it's called JoAnn's.








I know, I really want a boy, but if I have two girls. . . I can dress them alike--when I make clothes, since the majority of our clothes are thrifted or given to us.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmyB736*


I told my husband last night that I made an appointment and he rolled his eyes and said "your just a lazy woman." It hurt my feelings and I started crying. Him saying that just confirms my thoughts that I have a horrible reputation. Then I asked him to explain himself and he basically thinks that I don't have ADD and I'm making it up so I can have an excuse for being a screw up all of the time (not his exact words, just everything he said in a nutshell). He doesn't understand why I have no problem focusing on some things but I can't focus on other things (like keeping the house clean and having dinner cooked everynight). He really doesn't understand ADD at all (I know he doesn't because he says I should 'just rise above it') and I'm trying to get him to research it but he "doesn't feel like it right now".







:

Sometimes I feel angry that this wasn't diagnosed and treated a long time ago and I could have had a better life with more accomplishments. There have been so many things that I've wanted to do with my life and couldn't. Does anyone else feel like they've been ripped off?


Yeah, I took 5 years to graduate high school and 5 years for college. I graduated because I had a mentor, a professor who said I know you can turn out A+ work.
It was most frustrating because I finally understood what was going on when I self-diagnosed, and my mom was like, that's just an excuse. An excuse, Excuse me, shoot, for once I understand why even tho' I desperately wanted to do well, I simply could not focus.

I just ignored her. Thankfully my DH isn't so picky, altho' I'm paranoid about the years ahead when I have multiple kids/babies/am pregnant and am homeschooling and housekeeping. Oh yeah, the kids can help. Must develop systems. So it's really cool for me now, knowing that my decluttering is preparing for waaaay down the road. I just need to learn maintenance habits. Decluttering is 10% something and 90% maintenance. Love my preggo brain.

So, I am sorry your DH is misunderstanding and unkind. I second the counseling, talking down at you like that is demeaning and harmful to your marriage. Your husband is supposed to be the one who stands by you and walks along with you and helps you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *journeymom*


*Put it to him this way: would he rather continue living in this frustrating situation, taking shots at his wife, or would he prefer it if his wife finds a solution to the problem, so that she can start being a more whole, healthy person, an equal partner contributing to the team effort?*
Just something to think on, I remember reading once about how when one spouse is very overweight and tries to lose weight, the other spouse will subtly sabotage their efforts. It seems really illogical, but there's a lot of emotions wrapped up in our marital dynamics.

He may have gotten used to you being in this 'inferior' position in your marriage. If you 'get better' he may feel, well, any number of things. He may be happy for you but he might also be a little intimidated or frightened. He might worry about you leaving him behind. This is all a HUGH speculation on my part. And it's not the kind of thing he'd be particularly aware of.


Yeah that! Give him concrete suggestions that will help you, maybe?
My mom totally thinks that ADD is an excuse.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heidirk*


*jessjgh1*- Dont' worry about writing in reverse order or editing on this thread- we'd much rather you spent time saying what you thought than editing for grammar and spelling! (so say I as I go back and edit!







) It's interesting that all of our 'symptoms' are slightly different. We've all developed ways to survive, emotionally, etc. and it changes us in the process. There was a carefree imaginative little girl named Heidi once, but she dissappeared a long time ago.

It's interesting about ADD affecting women in a more stressful way, but I think it's another result of the uneven responsibility our society places on women to raise children, manage a career, and a household, and basically take care of everyone and never expect anyone to take care of them. 
(snip)
As for the 'rise above it' thing, my pastor compared me to a man he knew who had cerebral palsy. (his was a negative comparison) He said that his friend didn't let it stop him. I was so upset at the time that I couldn't tell him what I wanted to, which was this. . . If my 'disability'/nonconformity/whatever was a VISIBLE physical handicap, people would not EXPECT the same of me as they do. But because I have an invisible mental/emotional issue, noone cuts me any breaks. It's 'all in my head' literally. I never expected any breaks, BTW, but there you are.







:

*stuckunderhere*- When my sister was getting her psych degree in College, she told me I needed Cognitive Behavioral Threapy. I asked her to describe it to me, and when she did I burst out laughing. I told her, "I do CBT on myself about 25 times a day, every day!"







I honestly don't know where I'd be if I couldn;t talk myself out of some of the holes I dig myself into!










Hehe, yeah, we can follow you.
It is neat how we're alike and yet so different. I so wish we could all get together. Sigh.

Oh, Heidi, sorry I haven't called you, duh, that's who I was going to call. I sorted three boxes of papers tonight and kept a couple of short stacks, cards and info for my natural mamas group and some recipes and pitches two bags and sorted a box for DH to look at.

I love your idea and am stealing it!
*Saturday* - Take Elisabeth to heritage center, get our new chair







:, clean middle bedroom more, move get rid of bags out of the living room, get milk and yardsale labels, DH makes pizza every Sat night, yay!

*Sunday* - church, clear loveseat of clean laundry and hangups, clear table of beading supplies, make enchiladas?

*Monday* - Clean bathroom, get final stuff ready, pookel come over and help, make a snack for the Natural Mamas movie night, we're watching Pregnant in America.









*Tuesday* - DH is gone today and tomorrow,







I get worn out.

*Wednesday* - MOPS--hmm, so have someone over for lunch, makes it go by faster while DH is gone

*Thursday* - Price rummage sale stuff, Bible study

*Friday* - Take rummage sale stuff to church to lay out.

*Saturday* - Go help some at rummage sale, eek, need to find out what time works.

*Sunday* - Maybe sign for church if I call the local interpreter and this isn't too short of notice

So it's sketchy after Monday, but I'll find something I have to do.









Oh yeah, in the middle of all this, ND is passing a BFing bill, which has gone weird, so I need to contact some people and see if we can get it changed. I've been pretty stressed about it.
Here's my thread about it.


----------



## AmyB736 (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the support. It's nice to be able to share so openly and honestly for once.

I've been feeling so misunderstood and it's comforting to know that there are people out there who DO understand and are facing some of the same challenges.

My ADD has taken a toll on me but it has also taken a toll on others as well, my parents when I lived with them and my husband now. I'm trying not to blame them for their thoughts and actions (not that I'm putting up with them, because I'm not) because I get that this IS such a hard disorder to understand. For a long time *I* misunderstood and just thought I was a lazy slacker, so how can I expect them to understand so quickly.

I do want to say that my husband did take the initiative to read up on ADD the following day when he was at work. He came home and discussed with me what he read and said that he definitely sees that I have ADD. He's really not an awful person and we have that best friend relationship where we're comfortable saying whatever is on our minds and we appreciate each other honesty.

I can see that's it's affecting my kids now so that is one of the main reasons I'm finally getting help. I really want to homeschool my kids and I don't want to fail them but in my current state I'm almost certain I will.

So I did go to the doctor yesterday and he thinks that I have ADHD since I can never sit still, something is ALWAYS moving, and sometimes my whole body shakes. (Like right now, I just feel so intense at the moment, my whole body has the shakes and I think that's what happens when I'm hyperfocusing and sitting at the same time.) He almost put my on Adderol but my blood pressure was 166/119 when I went in there (EKG was good though). So I'm on a water pill for 20 days to see if that comes down.

I know what you guys mean about the good side of ADD and it making you who you are. I get some of the weirdest, quirkiest thoughts and ideas and others wish they were so creative.







That is one of the reasons I hesitate to start medicine.

For those that are on medicine, how has it changed you??


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

That's interesting, becausemy BP is ALWAYS high when I'm stressed/hyperfocused. hmmmm... . .. . .

As for your DH-







: good for him (and you) we never thought he was horrible, we just have a tendency to be protective and say what we're thinking.









Ohhh, meds for me- Dull, with intermittent rages. Sigh. . . maybe I won't go back on meds.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I felt ok on meds (I was on Lexapro for the anxiety), but hated the side effects, so I didn't get them refilled after 6 weeks.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

wow i cannot believe february is almost over already! eek! It feels like our moving date is looming over me, lol.

Last week i posted a ton of stuff we want to get rid of before we move on my local AP group's FSOT board. I'm pretty thrilled cuz i already have someone lined up to buy our washer and dryer and have a couple other things going to people. We're going to plan a garage sale before we go too and anything left will get put on the curb for the Disabled American Veterans to come pick up.

Ok I'm totally overwhelmed by Lazy, Stupid and Crazy now. The first "task" the book suggests is to record everything you do for two weeks so you can figure out how much time you spend doing what kind of task. I'm completely stuck here. I just want to read the book and not do anything, but then i feel bad, like what's the point in reading the book if i don't try what it suggests to get more order in my life?

The book also made me worry about something - how much does it cost to get evaluated? Does anyone know if Tricare covers it?

So my to-do list today -

make brownies (already done, hehe)
call geico and get the name of the person who i talked to when I set up our home owners insurance
call our realtor and tell her that name, then ask her about what happens next before we close on the house
call loan officer and ask him what else we need to do before closing, also ask him about some mail we got from his company that we're not sure about
pick up? maybe?
pack a couple boxes
cook dinner
play with the kids and maybe do some schoolwork with ds
I should probably get dressed....


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Yay, I am loving Freecycle and getting rid of stuff I can't use or sell. And cool selling some stuff that I don't need!







:


----------



## AmyB736 (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I have an outstanding debt at the library, though, so I can't go back and check out books until I pay it.







:

LOL, I just saw this and....yeah...I have one too. I don't even know why I go to the library. EVERY TIME I have ever checked out books I've had to pay for the freakin' book! Right now I owe them over $100 for quite a few books I checked out and never returned. I'm at that the point where they want me to buy them. I haven't went in there yet to ask if they'd take the books back and lower the fee. I'm a little embarrased.







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyB736* 
LOL, I just saw this and....yeah...I have one too. I don't even know why I go to the library. EVERY TIME I have ever checked out books I've had to pay for the freakin' book! Right now I owe them over $100 for quite a few books I checked out and never returned. I'm at that the point where they want me to buy them. I haven't went in there yet to ask if they'd take the books back and lower the fee. I'm a little embarrased.







:









: Try it! all they can do is say no!

*
mamabohl*- I think the author will forgive you if you read the book first and then work on what you can one thing at a time. I'm sure she never meant for someone to do it while they're trying to move!









And I agree that the hardest part of my day is often just getting out of bed.









AAM- my new class has started, and I have already had to email the professor to tell him I'm missing a book, and I couldn't get my Outlook Express todownload the class newsgroup. That's kind of essential for taking the class. I finally figured out OE and got that fixed, but my book still hasn't come in, and now I'mm missing the one book I already had for this class. THe reading needs to be done by tomorrow.







I'm sure I will be OK, but this is not the way I wanted to start class.







:

There's nothing like making a good first impression!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

oh that sucks Heidi! Here's hoping you find the missing book and get the other one ASAP.

About library fees - that is so funny! My mom stopped going to the library after she had a $200 fee. I often have fees, but my biggest one was $8 I think, so i don't do too bad. i frequently renew online and live 5 minutes from the library, so that helps. It's when i forget to check online for about a week that i rack up the late fees. Even with the fees i've had though I've still spent less than buying all the books I've checked out, so I feel ok still using it, lol.

Maggirayne i love getting rid of stuff too!

I'm so proud today, it's only 4 and I've gotten almost all of my to-do list done! I did a load of laundry, packed, taped and labeled a box of clothes, did the dishes before making the brownies, picked up, swept and swiffered the living room, called all the people i needed to call (of course most weren't there and haven't returned my messages....), had DS do a few pages in his writing book, and played Dance Dance Revolution with DS. Now the boys are watching power rangers







: and i'm gonna go start dinner (breakfast burritos) in a few minutes. yay!







: Of course, this probably means I won't get anything done for the next four dayscuz I'll be so exhausted from one productive day.







:


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I LOVE Fiona and Aria. But then, I'm an opera geek, so







.

I want to read that book, too. I have an outstanding debt at the library, though, so I can't go back and check out books until I pay it.







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyB736* 
LOL, I just saw this and....yeah...I have one too. I don't even know why I go to the library. EVERY TIME I have ever checked out books I've had to pay for the freakin' book! Right now I owe them over $100 for quite a few books I checked out and never returned. I'm at that the point where they want me to buy them. I haven't went in there yet to ask if they'd take the books back and lower the fee. I'm a little embarrased.







:









I'm not the only one!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 







I'm not the only one!



















Honey, you will find out that on this thread, you will RARELY be the only one doing anything.

............. unless you're being productive.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

: Too true! Or at least productive every.single.day. Altho' one nice thing about being pregnant, you are 'working' growing a human being every day!

And you can sit on the couch an read posts on MDC all day and still be productive.









I didn't say that's what I do. . .


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
oh that sucks Heidi! Here's hoping you find the missing book and get the other one ASAP.

Maggirayne i love getting rid of stuff too!

I'm so proud today, it's only 4 and I've gotten almost all of my to-do list done! I did a load of laundry, packed, taped and labeled a box of clothes, did the dishes before making the brownies, picked up, swept and swiffered the living room, called all the people i needed to call (of course most weren't there and haven't returned my messages....), had DS do a few pages in his writing book, and played Dance Dance Revolution with DS. Now the boys are watching power rangers







: and i'm gonna go start dinner (breakfast burritos) in a few minutes. yay!







: Of course, this probably means I won't get anything done for the next four dayscuz I'll be so exhausted from one productive day.







:

Last week I found a book I lost, oh, I think before I broke my arm maybe? So July?







Oh wait, I don't have to do that here. I talked to a friend who I knew before he worked at the library, and asked what if I bought the book myself and paid the processing fee they charge when yo pay for a replacement book, so I did save $5-6. But it was in a box of papers from clearing the table that got carried to the bedroom and clothes piled on top.









Oh man, I so know what you mean about one productive day wiping you out. Heheh, actually, just playing a little Dance Dance Revolution would wear me out.









Yay! You got a lot done! I got the apt. ready for last night's movie night, well, didn't do anything in the bathroom besides take all the pee underwear to the laundry room. The sink is so grody I get nauseous when DD drops her toothbrush in it. But it's all gotta be clear to wash. Sigh.

But I got my spare room pretty organized and sorted a lot of stuff. And the boxes I moved from the living room are neatly stacked. It would look messy to the casual observer, but it's just haphazardly piled in there, so I feel better.









Now, as long as I don't lose my motivation to keep stuff going. I should have someone over for supper tomorrow, since DH will be gone, and I'll keep stuff clean. I need to hit all the kitchen cabinets. I got the bread machine gone so room for my silverware and the Vitamix where it used to be. Then I can leave the lid on and get in my cabinet easily. Er wait, the Vitamix will fit by the sink and the coffeemaker can sit on the microwave cart (around the corner, sorta out of the kitchen) but I can have counter space to get smoothie ingredients out. It's like a balancing act.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
And I agree that the hardest part of my day is often just getting out of bed.









I wish I had a hard time getting out of bed. It's hard to stay in when you've got a baby saying "Mama stand up! I wanna potty."
Sigh, she was up at 7:15, with DH until he got sausage, then decided she wanted to nurse, then wanted sausage, so I got up, so then she wanted to nurse. At least my back was hurting so I had to get up anyway. But she wouldn't go back to sleep, and she's been sleeping to 10, so she's been fussy, which makes me crazy.







:

She is only 21 months old. But sometimes, she talks so much/well, it's hard to remember she's a baby yet.

Argh, she got a stick of butter off the counter and is gnawing on it. Well, at least butter is one of the things recommended in Cure Tooth Decay, but this isn't organic or super good. Sigh. It's only 11, can I hide?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, my kitchen is like that too, and would be even if it were sparkling clean. It's like one of those stupid plastic games where you have to move the tinysquares so you can move other tiny squares, so you can. . . . . .

So I finally got to the library yesterday, and I went to check out my books, and I had an eleven dollar fine! If it's ten or more, you can't check out anything new. well, the lady m,ust have felt sorry for me, with a fussy baby in the sling, and n active boy in tow, trying to get everyone situated to stay dry while walking home in the rain. When I said, 'ok, I guess I'll just have to leave these here, then' there was thisd pause while I rearranged Milo deeper into the sling, and suddenly she said, 'well, I can let you take these today, if you promise to pay your fine the next time you come in.'









we did walk home in the rain,. and Henry did just fine.

I got my book in time, thanks to DH, and got my Outlook express to cooperate, and am actually not behind in my classwork! This class should be easier as far as reading and writing load, so that's a blessing!

Whew, I'm tired and I ate onion rings yesterday, so Milo has very bad gas. Gotta go, I have some parenting to do!


----------



## babycarrot (Apr 3, 2005)

HI there, I'm Cara!
I have read several pages in the original ADD Support thread. Some from the start of thread and some at the end!







: I found it late last night because I was searching for info on here about using natural supplements to help ADD.

I got diagnosed with ADD when I was 17. Inattentive type. Another 'typical girl' case of this affliction. Was on Ritalin through the end of high school and during my short time in college. Went off the meds at some point, can't remember why, and got back on them later when DH and I started seeing a councilor and she diagnosed me as ADD with SAD and I was on I think Concerta or Ritalin XR and Wellbutrin or Prozac for a long time with great success.

Stopped meds when found out we were expecting. Nursed DD for 2 years and was on Prozac for a while for mild PPD but didn't look into meds for ADD again until she'd been weaned for almost a full year. Wasn't able to find something that clicked right for me and after a year or so of being made to feel like a lab rat from the p-doc messing with my med dosages so much I unexpectedly stopped all my meds cold turkey when I had to dash off to an out of state family medical emergency. Haven't gone back on meds again yet because I thought since I got through one of my brothers dying from Leukemia while I was med-free that I didn't really need them.









We've also been in the process of moving from HI to CO and I haven't had the chance to re-establish my medical care providers yet. We are still in an extended stay hotel, waiting on workmen to do their jobs properly so we can pass inspection and freaking finally close escrow on this house and move in!









I do want to get back on track with treating my ADD. I aim to go about it using the natural route this time because I didn't like the side effects from the meds last time and nothing 'traditional' seemed to work.







In the meantime my plan is that I will try to keep up with this thread and look into a natural doc when things get settled out over here. I will get back on a multi-vitamin and Biotin (I like what it does for my nails and hair-







total vanity I know) and might start 'messing around' with stuff like fish oils and extra vitamin B. I also aim to NOT stay up so late at night, I know I'm not getting enough sleep which is probably compounding the problem.









As far as my DH + DD neither of them have any official diagnoses. DH has intense hyper focus sometimes and DD is so spacey and takes FOREVER to get even the simplest tasks completed so I wonder about them but DH is the functional breadwinner of the house hold- he's go t things under control in his life. I don't feel right about pursuing an evaluation for DD until she's in school and has more of an outside influence on her actions. She will enter Kinder this fall.

I do know that I want to be especially aware if DD is having problems. Going through school literally felt like hell because it was so frustrating for me to try and keep up with the other kids. I don't really think I need to go into it right now because I'm sure pretty much all of you know exactly what I'm talking about. I don't want her to suffer like I did. She is smart and beautiful and doesn't deserve to have all the tears and self esteem issues. I just want her to have







: and







Maybe I can have some more of it too, things are getting rough on me these days







:

Yipes, this is getting long!!







Thanks for reading my ramble and I look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## babycarrot (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Ah, wish i had more time, but I've tried to keep up and send out virtual hugs and pats on the back, etc. etc as I've been reading through the posts.

I'm on a trial of concerta today after talking to my doctor and him mentioning that I could just try it for 1 day and see if I notice any difference. Well, I kinda roll my eyes at that initially, but he said that I might be able to tell. Iv'e been worried about it passing into breastmilk which is why I originally did't fll the script. Hoping dd won't want to nurse when she wakes up from her nap and I'm considering pumping before I put her to sleep. My dose should run out at 8 and she usually goes to bed at 9.

I was up a lot last night, so it probably wasn't the best day to try, but we had a lot to do to clean up the house today and figured I'd try it when my dh is around to notice any differnce or not.

I feel a little differnet, and not sure if it is because I AM tired. I've been pretty productive today (but I was yesterday too, it helps to work when my husband is also busy and not just playing computer games while I work).
DH picked up the book I had on reserve at the library for me (So I'm not lazy, crazy or stupid....) and he's been skimming it and seems pretty convinced that its 'me' (not all of it but much). Not sure when I'll squeeze that in(-;

Anyone feel a differnce RIGHT away?? I'm worried I'm going to feel a 'crash' tomorrow or something. It is pretty hard to describe why I think I feel differnent except maybe like when you are caffeined up and really tired except you eyes are wide open (except I'm not tired) and I'm pretty impressed with the thigns I've done.. although quite scattered around. Not all what I was expecting to do... but I got the main stuff I wanted to do, plus a few extras (and its still 4).

Ah, I guess I don't have much of a specific question... but I guess if anyoen has any expeirence and can say, then yes maybe the med is working... or that I prob need more time?

Also, does anyone know if St Johns Wort and concerta are at all contradictory?

Thxs

Jessica


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babycarrot* 
Wasn't able to find something that clicked right for me and after a year or so of being made to feel like a lab rat from the p-doc messing with my med dosages so much I unexpectedly stopped all my meds cold turkey when I had to dash off to an out of state family medical emergency. Haven't gone back on meds again yet because I thought since I got through one of my brothers dying from Leukemia while I was med-free that I didn't really need them.









I do want to get back on track with treating my ADD. I aim to go about it using the natural route this time because I didn't like the side effects from the meds last time and nothing 'traditional' seemed to work.







In the meantime my plan is that I will try to keep up with this thread and look into a natural doc when things get settled out over here. I will get back on a multi-vitamin and Biotin (I like what it does for my nails and hair-







total vanity I know) and might start 'messing around' with stuff like fish oils and extra vitamin B. I also aim to NOT stay up so late at night, I know I'm not getting enough sleep which is probably compounding the problem.









As far as my DH + DD neither of them have any official diagnoses. DH has intense hyper focus sometimes and DD is so spacey and takes FOREVER to get even the simplest tasks completed so I wonder about them but DH is the functional breadwinner of the house hold- he's go t things under control in his life. I don't feel right about pursuing an evaluation for DD until she's in school and has more of an outside influence on her actions. She will enter Kinder this fall.

I do know that I want to be especially aware if DD is having problems. Going through school literally felt like hell because it was so frustrating for me to try and keep up with the other kids. I don't really think I need to go into it right now because I'm sure pretty much all of you know exactly what I'm talking about. I don't want her to suffer like I did. She is smart and beautiful and doesn't deserve to have all the tears and self esteem issues. I just want her to have







: and







Maybe I can have some more of it too, things are getting rough on me these days







:

There is an awesome article in the new Mothering about a mom who has a son with ADD and didn't medicate him. But it sounded like most of the time he had teachers willing to work with him--which makes a huge difference. But I like how she didn't feel like ADD was a disease to be treated with meds.

At least we as moms who've struggled with ADD can provide support and acceptance for our ADD kids that we didn't get.

What is Biotin?

And yay for dealing with hard times with your bro w/o meds. It does feel good to look at your life and say, "Hey, I can cope!"


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

You will NOT feel anything immediately on any of the meds is what I was told. It takes time to build up the actions that the meds are doing. I'm







over a doctor who would give you one day. Usually, it takes a week or more.

Though, there's a vast difference between the SSRI I was on and the stimulant that you're on.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi again, everyone! I wanted to share a tip I started this past week that's working. I get overwhelmed easily (even with meds) and I tend to "shut down" and feel like everything is just too daunting. I tend to be more productive in the mornings, and then by afternoon I'm at a standstill. I found my pedometer the other day and clipped on my waist. If I see in the afternoon that I took a lot of steps in the am, but very few since then, I use it to motivate me to keep moving and tackle tasks and household stuff. It gives my a concrete marker to focus on instead of EVERYTHING. It's been really helpful (it's sort of like "What About Bob"...baby steps, baby steps!!







)

Also, my psychologist added Gabapentin to my medication (we realized together I am in the "ring of fire" ADD realm.) It's been really helpful as a mood regulator for me.

So, successful (relatively for me) has been: Adderall (10 mgs/4xday), Strattera, Gabapentin, and Lexapro - plus a hefty dose of fish oil and B complex (my ADD first was diagnosed through anxiety/panic attacks - too much stimulus/no filters.)


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 







: Too true! Or at least productive every.single.day. Altho' one nice thing about being pregnant, you are 'working' growing a human being every day!

And you can sit on the couch an read posts on MDC all day and still be productive.









I didn't say that's what I do. . .









Yep... I'm there... I've never focused so well in my life....


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
I'm on a trial of concerta today after talking to my doctor and him mentioning that I could just try it for 1 day and see if I notice any difference. Well, I kinda roll my eyes at that initially, but he said that I might be able to tell. Iv'e been worried about it passing into breastmilk which is why I originally did't fll the script. Hoping dd won't want to nurse when she wakes up from her nap and I'm considering pumping before I put her to sleep. My dose should run out at 8 and she usually goes to bed at 9.

When I was tested, they made me watch a screen and tap the keyboard when I saw a flash. Then they gave me something and did it again. I couldn't tell any difference.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
I was up a lot last night, so it probably wasn't the best day to try, but we had a lot to do to clean up the house today and figured I'd try it when my dh is around to notice any differnce or not.

Sounds like a good idea to try today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
I feel a little differnet, and not sure if it is because I AM tired. I've been pretty productive today (but I was yesterday too, it helps to work when my husband is also busy and not just playing computer games while I work).
DH picked up the book I had on reserve at the library for me (So I'm not lazy, crazy or stupid....) and he's been skimming it and seems pretty convinced that its 'me' (not all of it but much). Not sure when I'll squeeze that in(-;

ITU. I usually get so much more done when DH is helping. Altho' today I was just tired. I did fix supper, and he picked up the toys, which helps, but I still have no energy. And he put the food away and loaded the dishwasher.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
Anyone feel a differnce RIGHT away?? I'm worried I'm going to feel a 'crash' tomorrow or something. It is pretty hard to describe why I think I feel differnent except maybe like when you are caffeined up and really tired except you eyes are wide open (except I'm not tired) and I'm pretty impressed with the thigns I've done.. although quite scattered around. Not all what I was expecting to do... but I got the main stuff I wanted to do, plus a few extras (and its still 4).

I know that feeling, but no idea how I get it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
Ah, I guess I don't have much of a specific question... but I guess if anyoen has any expeirence and can say, then yes maybe the med is working... or that I prob need more time?

Also, does anyone know if St Johns Wort and concerta are at all contradictory?

No experience, as for how much Concerta is in the BM, see if someone has a Hale's Mother's Milk and Medications to see what level it is. Ask in the breastfeeding forum.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
Hi again, everyone! I wanted to share a tip I started this past week that's working. I get overwhelmed easily (even with meds) and *I tend to "shut down" and feel like everything is just too daunting.* I tend to be more productive in the mornings, and then by afternoon I'm at a standstill. I found my pedometer the other day and clipped on my waist. If I see in the afternoon that I took a lot of steps in the am, but very few since then, I use it to motivate me to keep moving and tackle tasks and household stuff. It gives my a concrete marker to focus on instead of EVERYTHING. It's been really helpful (it's sort of like "What About Bob"...baby steps, baby steps!!







)

ITA and I am soooo like that.
:roflmao Baby steps. . . yup.
Hey, and I should set a goal of not turning on the computer until 11 am or something. I'm going to hunt up a pedometer. I make enough trips up and down our hall either carrying one thing or forgetting what I was there for.








I have been planning at least one or two things that I need to do when I get up, and if I throw a load of laundry in right away, I'm not sitting around all day thinking I should. :doh
I am currently all caught up on laundry, unless you count the sheet, still on the bed that Elisabeth peed last night. Sigh. Which we will take off at bedtime.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mormontreehugger* 
Yep... I'm there... I've never focused so well in my life....

















: ITA Are you pg? Welcome to MDC!







: And our happy little tribe!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

fWIW,
Concerta is only in the system for 10 hours... that's what the psychologist and my dr said- and what I read in the pill pack info. It doesn't work like other meds (for example,most anti-depressants that need to build up in the system).

I have looked at Hale's there's just not much known (but what there is seemed probably okay).
I have a script for a month, just opting to try it just one day. Gotta go, just had a sec before bed and wanted to talk to dh about what his thoughts were.

Jessica


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babycarrot* 
I do know that I want to be especially aware if DD is having problems. Going through school literally felt like hell because it was so frustrating for me to try and keep up with the other kids. I don't really think I need to go into it right now because *I'm sure pretty much all of you know exactly what I'm talking about. I don't want her to suffer like I did. She is smart and beautiful and doesn't deserve to have all the tears and self esteem issues. I just want her to have







: and







. Maybe I can have some more of it too, things are getting rough on me these days







:*









Yup. The tears and self-esteem issues.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
I feel a little different, and not sure if it is because I AM tired. I've been pretty productive today (but I was yesterday too, it helps to work when my husband is also busy and not just playing computer games while I work).
DH picked up the book I had on reserve at the library for me (So I'm not lazy, crazy or stupid....) and he's been skimming it and seems pretty convinced that its 'me' (not all of it but much). Not sure when I'll squeeze that in(-;

Anyone feel a difference RIGHT away?? I'm worried I'm going to feel a 'crash' tomorrow or something. It is pretty hard to describe why I think I feel differnent except maybe like when you are caffeined up and really tired except you eyes are wide open (except I'm not tired) and I'm pretty impressed with the thigns I've done.. although quite scattered around. Not all what I was expecting to do... but I got the main stuff I wanted to do, plus a few extras (and its still 4).

That's how I felt on Ritalin, and Concerta is Ritalin (somehow). I felt like I was strung out on way too much caffeine. I was doing more, but I had hardly any focus. I don't think I managed more than a few days on it, I was just so uncomfortable. Sure, I was energized, but I didn't get that 'Finally! This is what everyone else feels like!" sense of focus.







I was bummed.

I tried Gabapentin/Neurontin, as well. It felt lovely







but I wasn't any more focused, and in fact was so fuzzy-headed I wasn't a safe driver.

Quote:

(my ADD first was diagnosed through anxiety/panic attacks - too much stimulus/no filters.)
That's interesting. I haven't thought of it that way. Anxiety certainly is an issue for dd and me both.


----------



## babycarrot (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I should set a goal of not turning on the computer until 11 am or something.

Seriously, give it a try, I was amazed that it helped me out drastically! I would set a couple reasonable goals to achieve like 1. unload and reload dishwasher, 2. declutter for 15 minutes, 3. gather up dirty clothes and put them into washer. Then I would allow myself to ONLY check email. NO clicking on embedded links or opening web browser. Just quick scan of inbox to see if family or friends had any news. Then I'd FORCE myself to turn off computer and go back to follow up on stuff like re-emptying dishwasher, putting wet clothes into dryer, and spend quality time with DD. That would fill up the morning pretty nicely then we'd have lunch and I could geek around on the forums and flickr or whatnot until DH got home and I had to get going on figuring out dinner stuff and getting DD ready for bed. After she was asleep I might fold the dried clothes or something but mostly I'd be so relieved that i made it through another day that I'd practically run to my computer and 'plug in' to reward myself









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Journeymom*
Quote:
Originally Posted by babycarrot View Post
I do know that I want to be especially aware if DD is having problems. Going through school literally felt like hell because it was so frustrating for me to try and keep up with the other kids. I don't really think I need to go into it right now because I'm sure pretty much all of you know exactly what I'm talking about. I don't want her to suffer like I did. She is smart and beautiful and doesn't deserve to have all the tears and self esteem issues. I just want her to have and . Maybe I can have some more of it too, things are getting rough on me these days
Yup. The tears and self-esteem issues.

She didn't really share this with me until I moved out and got married, but my mom never really forgave herself for not doing more. She thought she should have home schooled me. I bounced from private school to public school and back and forth again and she kept hoping the schools would come through with their promises to look out for me but blames herself for my unhappiness because it seems like she thought she wasn't a good enough advocate for me. I have hugged her and told her so many times that her unconditional love has meant more to me than the help of any teacher in school ever could. I wish she would be happy about how things have turned out. Does anyone have something similar going on in their life?


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

Quote:
_(my ADD first was diagnosed through anxiety/panic attacks - too much stimulus/no filters.)_

That's interesting. I haven't thought of it that way. Anxiety certainly is an issue for dd and me both.
Journeymom - the comorbidity rate between anxiety and ADD is about 70%, according my my psych....interesting, huh?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
Journeymom - the comorbidity rate between anxiety and ADD is about 70%, according my my psych....interesting, huh?

Yeah, that word 'filters' is interesting. The mood regulator I take obviously takes care of my anxiety to some extent. Without it I felt like a big walking, talking raw nerve all the time. It's like I'm at the mercy of everything coming at me, no way to slow it down so I can process it.

But I've been wondering how an anti-anxiety med would feel, would it be more effective? Because the mood regulator is a fairly crude instrument: it limits my depression but it also limits how happy and energized I can be.







:

I take Wellbutrin for depression, and it's very helpful. Maybe an anti-anxiety med would work a little more delicately and specifically than the mood regulator.


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi. I have undiagnosed ADHD and I'd like to join this Thread.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babycarrot* 
Seriously, give it a try, I was amazed that it helped me out drastically! I would set a couple reasonable goals to achieve like 1. unload and reload dishwasher, 2. declutter for 15 minutes, 3. gather up dirty clothes and put them into washer. Then I would allow myself to ONLY check email. NO clicking on embedded links or opening web browser. Just quick scan of inbox to see if family or friends had any news. Then I'd FORCE myself to turn off computer and go back to follow up on stuff like re-emptying dishwasher, putting wet clothes into dryer, and spend quality time with DD. That would fill up the morning pretty nicely then we'd have lunch and I could geek around on the forums and flickr or whatnot until DH got home and I had to get going on figuring out dinner stuff and getting DD ready for bed. After she was asleep I might fold the dried clothes or something but mostly I'd be so relieved that i made it through another day that I'd practically run to my computer and 'plug in' to reward myself









She didn't really share this with me until I moved out and got married, but my mom never really forgave herself for not doing more. She thought she should have home schooled me. I bounced from private school to public school and back and forth again and she kept hoping the schools would come through with their promises to look out for me but blames herself for my unhappiness because it seems like she thought she wasn't a good enough advocate for me. I have hugged her and told her so many times that her unconditional love has meant more to me than the help of any teacher in school ever could. I wish she would be happy about how things have turned out. Does anyone have something similar going on in their life?

I have been doing better today. I checked email while eating breakfast, got off, called my mom, started cleaning stuff the bathroom sink.
I volunteered to host our couples' Bible study, so I wouldn't just quit.

I took stuff to Plato's closet Saturday and need to take leftover rummage sale stuff to Once Upon a Child this afternoon.

Wow, your mom sounds cool, even if she didn't do everything possible, it does sound like she tried advocating for you!

So my Today list:
Clean bathroom--and I broke it down, lol!
Did scrub the toilet as soon as I got up, hehe
Fold laundry
Put clothes in baskets/in bedroom away
Post a bunch of stuff on Freecycle
Call dentists (I'm not happy with the one we are seeing next week, he's the only ped dentist, but automatically said night-wean and here's fluoride)


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok, so this week will be interesting.

DH left this morning for Scranton for work, so I get to be a SINGLE MOM (dum dum dum... dramatic reverb) to DS (9mo) from today through Thursday.

My babysitter for tonight cancelled because of the snow (our 30lb dog was up to her @$$ in snow this morning) and schools around here are cancelled, so I had to cancel my Hebrew lessons for tonight. I'm holding them over the phone - which should be interesting - but at least I don't have to get out of my PJs and I can nurse Toby if he gets cranky and hungry.









The rest of the week will be interesting. I'm trying not to freak out - I'm going to wake up early and get to bed early, because when I stay up late, I freak out about how much has to be done the next day and that's never good.

So yeah. Words of wisdom and encouragement are always appreciated.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh my word, ITU the staying awake late thinking and thinking. I have to get up someitmes and write stuff down, or I lie there and obsess and get no sleep. Yay, crabby me the next day.

I've got the sink half cleared off/sorted, shoved into the drawer or under, which is next.








DH is home, so I really should eat lunch, but pizza gives me heartburn, but maybe he'll make me a PB&J. :heartthrob He's great, and pleased I'm motivated about cleaning/decluttering--after three years of being married!









So, what do you need to do this afternoon, Sara? Wanna check in at, oh, 2:30?


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
Yeah, that word 'filters' is interesting. The mood regulator I take obviously takes care of my anxiety to some extent. Without it I felt like a big walking, talking raw nerve all the time. It's like I'm at the mercy of everything coming at me, no way to slow it down so I can process it.

But I've been wondering how an anti-anxiety med would feel, would it be more effective? Because the mood regulator is a fairly crude instrument: it limits my depression but it also limits how happy and energized I can be.







:

I take Wellbutrin for depression, and it's very helpful. Maybe an anti-anxiety med would work a little more delicately and specifically than the mood regulator.


My current "cocktail" has been helpful. I have profound anxiety/panic disorder and ADD. Symptomatically I had difficulty focusing on one task (scattered - I'd start one thing, then get distracted and shift, so I have trouble completing tasks), I'd get overstimulated easily - too much chaos/noise/people overwhelm me. My thoughts raced. When I got overwhelmed, I shut down. If something felt like too big a project, I procrastinated horribly. Plus I was very anxious - for example, even doing fun things, my mind would go to worst possible scenerio (like a fire, a simple amusement park ride derailing, etc) and I'd be unable to enjoy things because I was worried. Panic attacks pretty randomly.

So, Lexapro (small dose, just 10 mgs) helped with that nagging general anxiety. The ADD meds (adderall and strattera) have helped me focus. If I have a panic attack (rare, now) I have ativan on hand.

The way it was explained to me is that ADD is a spectrum type disorder. Mine is sort of a 3-type combo - the overwhelmed feeling/scattered/racing thoughts, then the anxiety (like I said, ADD is my brain missing the "filter" that "normal" people have. Most people can walk around and tune out stuff, it all hits me at once. The meds have helped put that filter back in place - I don't feel anxious and panicky when I'm around crowds, chaos (like kids' B-Day parties - those used to really take their toll - now I don't feel so "bombarded.) The last part in my case is the impulsivity/irritability.

My doc added the Gaba because I was getting super frustrated and felt like I was going from 1 to 10 when I got mad - I felt incredible irritable/irritated. I was concerned about side-effects, but apparently they're dose-dependant. She said we'd back off if I had any of the clumsy/fuzzy effects - so far, none. I've been a lot more patient - basically just more reasonable. I'm not losing my patience with my children so easily. I feel a lot more in control of my emotions.

I thinks meds are very much a science and an art. I approach mental health very much from a neurotransmitter/brain chemistry standpoint and I think a lot of my issues were related to that. You can be the smartest person in the world, but you can't just will imbalances away, IMO. I'd be a horrible Scientologist!!









The way I explained how the meds function to my DH was that they give me the ability to stop myself, for example when I'm working on a task and I start to lose focus to just catch myself - I realize now when I'm getting off-track and I can pull back. I still have the impulse to scatter, but I can reel myself in, if that makes sense. I feel like I have more control over myself now.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
So, what do you need to do this afternoon, Sara? Wanna check in at, oh, 2:30?









ACK! That only gives me an hour!









Nah, I'm pretty proud of myself. I've had 2 meals today (cooking is really tough when it's just me) and managed to not just go out and spend money (because of the snow, of course, but I'll chalk it up to diligence and infinite restraint







).

I'd like to fold the laundry and get the living room straightened up, but I'm not sure exactly how long that will take.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
My doc added the Gaba because I was getting super frustrated and felt like I was going from 1 to 10 when I got mad - I felt incredible irritable/irritated. I was concerned about side-effects, but apparently they're dose-dependant. She said we'd back off if I had any of the clumsy/fuzzy effects - so far, none. I've been a lot more patient - basically just more reasonable. I'm not losing my patience with my children so easily. I feel a lot more in control of my emotions.

That's what I'm talking about. I started Depakot when I found I was out of control angry all the time, 1 to 10 in no time flat, as you say.







All the time at everyone. Gabapentin sounds interesting.

Quote:

The way I explained how the meds function to my DH was that they give me the ability to stop myself, for example when I'm working on a task and I start to lose focus to just catch myself - I realize now when I'm getting off-track and I can pull back. I still have the impulse to scatter, but I can reel myself in, if that makes sense. I feel like I have more control over myself now.
Yes, this too. The Wellbutrin helped somewhat here, but the Depakot was seriously a miracle in this regard. After a few years I transitioned to Lamictal hoping for something a little more subtle, and it is.

=========








I've already tried gabapentin (neurontin).


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Laundry's folded, and it's time to work!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Aww, sorry you're sick, journeymom.

Hehe, at 2:30 I thought DD was going to be asleep for a while. Sigh. Nope, 20 minutes and woke when I lay down on the bed with her.







head

But, I got the floor in the bathroom cleared and can sweep and mop, eventually. DD discovered bubbles, so after I sweep tomorrow, we'll blow bubbles in the bathroom.







Then mop up the floor.

I got all the stuff on top of the sink sorted. Need to sort the plastic drawers in the linen closet and find homes for some of the stuff. I need a good way to store my jewelry. I have jewelry boxes buried on my dresser, but each one only holds a little. My g-ma loooooved jewelry, and so I have a lot of pretty things. And now I've started beading. . .oh dear.









So bathroom partly done. I did get some wire racks I got free at a yardsale cleaned up, they were all sticky. So I can use them now! I had them soak in the tub and had to scrub them--with help of course!
I ran a load of laundry, and have to go out and do 2-3 things, depending on time. Will leave a note asking DH to hang the laundry.
Oh, I got those collapsible mesh bags, an attached pair for darks and lights for our bedroom. The basket I had, had been broken when I got it. I am such a scrap collector.

Supper: We're going out with IL's and aunt and uncle. So I don't have to fix it!







:

I hate fixing meals when DH is gone. I'll make a big dish of something and eat that for at least one meal for several days. I love French toast. Easy and DD likes it! I can't think of any other suggestions that would be kosher, I do enchiladas and a chicken and sour cream and soup dish. Oh, what about curry and rice?


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Aww, sorry you're sick, journeymom.

Hehe, at 2:30 I thought DD was going to be asleep for a while. Sigh. Nope, 20 minutes and woke when I lay down on the bed with her.







head

But, I got the floor in the bathroom cleared and can sweep and mop, eventually. DD discovered bubbles, so after I sweep tomorrow, we'll blow bubbles in the bathroom.







Then mop up the floor.

I got all the stuff on top of the sink sorted. Need to sort the plastic drawers in the linen closet and find homes for some of the stuff. I need a good way to store my jewelry. I have jewelry boxes buried on my dresser, but each one only holds a little. My g-ma loooooved jewelry, and so I have a lot of pretty things. And now I've started beading. . .oh dear.









So bathroom partly done. I did get some wire racks I got free at a yardsale cleaned up, they were all sticky. So I can use them now! I had them soak in the tub and had to scrub them--with help of course!
I ran a load of laundry, and have to go out and do 2-3 things, depending on time. Will leave a note asking DH to hang the laundry.
Oh, I got those collapsible mesh bags, an attached pair for darks and lights for our bedroom. The basket I had, had been broken when I got it. I am such a scrap collector.

Supper: We're going out with IL's and aunt and uncle. So I don't have to fix it!







:

I hate fixing meals when DH is gone. I'll make a big dish of something and eat that for at least one meal for several days. I love French toast. Easy and DD likes it! I can't think of any other suggestions that would be kosher, I do enchiladas and a chicken and sour cream and soup dish. Oh, what about curry and rice?

Mmmmm... curry and rice sounds good! Recipe?

I made spaghetti and roasted garlic tonight. It's yummy.

Earthly quandry: why is it that 12 year olds, even when faced with a MAJOR project, don't practice?

Second quandry: why are these parents not enforcing some sort of practice time? I'm sick of hearing "Well, Moshe is SOOOOOOOO busy and didn't practice much." Like it's an excuse!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Mmmmm... curry and rice sounds good! Recipe?

I made spaghetti and roasted garlic tonight. It's yummy.

Earthly quandry: why is it that 12 year olds, even when faced with a MAJOR project, don't practice?

Second quandry: why are these parents not enforcing some sort of practice time? I'm sick of hearing "Well, Moshe is SOOOOOOOO busy and didn't practice much." Like it's an excuse!









Okay! I love making this!

Curry and Rice

Put rice on to cook. I like brown rice, it takes a little longer.

Put about a tablespoon of oil in wok or deep frying pan.
Mince garlic and onion and saute'. Add meat. I use deer, but you can usse anything you want, really. When meat is fully cooked, add curry powder or paste. (ou can make your own, the main ingredient is tumeric, then you add cumin, coriander, pepper, not sure what else, I haven't tried it.
You can add potatoes, carrots, celery, any veggies you want, I don't go with tomatoes unless I'm doing a tomato curry, I like coconut milk better, generally and don't do much veggies. When it's as thick adn veggies done as much as you like, serve over rice!


----------



## babycarrot (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to share that I'm back on my multi-vitamin and starting on Fish Oils








Still working on the dosage for the Fish Oil but at least I'm getting myself on the right track ON MY OWN!

Happy to not feel like someone's lab rat


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

well, I'm behind my schoolwork this week. There was just NOT enough time to get all the reading done. But I got full credit (100%) for last week's work, despite the rough start. But Wednesday night, I was trying to read, and by 11:20 I was falling asleep in my book, and still had 65pages of names and dates to read.







I gave up, I thought, the kids need a semi-rested momma, and I have Eli on Thursdays, too. So there we were.

Then, last night DH stayed up with me, and I finally finished last nights assignemnts at 1:15 a.m. Which still counts as on time, if I [post it before 2:00 a.m.

I took extra B-50 and Omega threes yesterday, and it did give me the lift I needed to get through the day. But I'm choosing to be foggy and slow today, because chemically my body needs the rest. Even going low-ke today, I should be able to complete Tuesday's assignment, finish the reading and do today's assignment. I hope!









Oy, am I tired.

I am not going to do laundry today, although I have kept ahead of it this week! There are NO piles in my bathroom hallway!









I could use an easy recipe for tonight though, and I forgot to thaw the roast I was going to do today. I knew I'd forget that.
 






:

*Maggirayne*- I did that computer test too, and I fell asleep several times during the test.







:

I made a chicken Balti the other night that I'll have to try again. It had real potential, but I was missing some ingredients, so I kinda fudged it.

B*lueStateMama*-I'm with you on the chemical imbalance side of things. I wrote a paper for my ministry class klats year about anxiety not always being a faith issue, YK?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

How's everybody doing?

I got caught up on my work, and had a talk with the professor, who was very encouraging, I didn't talk about having ADD though, that just gets too complicated.

I have quite a bit of reading to do today.

I finally thawed my roast last night! SO into the crockpot it goes in about 2 hours. I have some Pilaf I'll make with it.

Here's my wish list for today-

Reading
laundry
vacuum
tidy up
play with kids/go outside
find a better fitting cover for Milo's CD's

tomorrow-
finish reading
write summary
wash floors(kitchen/LR/Bathroom)
make something for Church wednesday night

I don't know if it's do-able or not, but I'll take a crack at it, I guess.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

How was everyone's weekend?

I got to sew again, took like two hours and made a baby to go with Elisabeth's Waldorf dolly.

Then Sunday afternoon, I sewed like mad and made a pair of babylegs out of Valentine's socks, two large soakers for nighttime, which are too small--over undies--my baby's growing!







and a little doll pillow out of my fleece scraps. all that in 2 1/2 hours. But I was making up the baby doll as I went along, and it's about 3 inches tall, lol!

My cousin gave me two garbage bags of raw wool. (Insert smilie rubbing hands and plotting!) I was thinking of trying to sell some dyed/carded roving, but I think if I'm doing all that I might as well do something for us with it--needle-felted play food anyone? I am resisting getting into spinning--in a few years!









*Sara*, lest you be wishing for a girl again, you don't have to have a girl to sew.







boys can play with dolls, and you can make clothes for him.









*Heidi*, I typed up a quick recipe for you Friday, and my computer ate it. Sigh. Here it is:

Put 2-4 frozen chicken breasts in a 9 x 13. Cover with 16 oz. container of sour cream (or less, it makes a lot of 'gravy') and 1 can of cream of chicken/celery/etc. Bake at 350 for an hour. You can throw potatoes in the microwave, I do them in water, or put them in at the same time as the chicken, spray/brush with oil and sprinkle with salt. Add a can of green beans, and you're good.

Beats frozen pizza, IMO, but does take a little more time, but doesn't need defrosting.

Oh, and I sprinkle various spices over the chicken. Once I laid sliced bacon over the chicken.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I stopped in the middle of posting to feed us breakfast. I need to plan what I'm doing.

Oh, I've been selling some stuff I don't need/am getting rid of, diaper/covers/wool sweaters/rummage sale stuff/Once Upon a Child, and have gotten $40!

Wash wool (soooo not a priority, but boy, am I excited!)
Run pee laundry--started!
Rearrange kitchen counter
Load dishwasher
Unpack--move weekend stuff out of LR

Take stuff to thriftstore


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

wow, that's a lot of wool!

I've been MIA for a bit - we've been really busy! Only 11 days left until we move.

Today I need to make some phone calls - turning on the utilities and askin Barnes and Noble for boxes, etc. And I'd like to finish decluttering and start labeling yard sale stuff. We'll see how much of that i get done.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

DH and I have been talking about how we want our kids spaced. Any of you want to give me advice for spacing from an ADD perspective? Everyone's telling me that if I wait until DS is like 40, I won't be so overwhelmed.









No, really. I'm getting a lot of "wait til he's 3 or 4" advice that I don't think is spectacular advice for me. I don't know if I could stand getting one out of diapers only to have another in diapers. I think I'd rather deal with them in one fell swoop.

Hi, mamabohl!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
DH and I have been talking about how we want our kids spaced. Any of you want to give me advice for spacing from an ADD perspective? Everyone's telling me that if I wait until DS is like 40, I won't be so overwhelmed.









No, really. I'm getting a lot of "wait til he's 3 or 4" advice that I don't think is spectacular advice for me. I don't know if I could stand getting one out of diapers only to have another in diapers. I think I'd rather deal with them in one fell swoop.

Hi, mamabohl!

For me, my first 2 were exactly 2.5 years apart and it was way way too close together. A lot of that was them both being high needs too though.... I found that at 2.5 my older ds still wanted me to carry him all.the.time...but once younger ds was born I had to hold him all the time because he was always crying and never slept. It was really hard for older ds, our relationship really suffered for a long time. I was extremely overwhelmed and had really bad PPD. I was a really bad mom for a long time and all that eventually led us to deciding not to have any more kids (oops, lol). Also older ds stopped napping and potty trained within the first 6 months of younger ds' life...it was really hard to go through those transitions while taking care of a needy baby.

Now, when this baby is born older ds will be 7 and younger ds will be over 4.5. They are both way past potty training and naping, they can be left alone (while I'm in another room, taking a shower, whatever) without me worrying, niether needs to be carried anymore, etc. I feel like it will be easier because they can do a lot themselves. Plus they are both very excited about the baby. I am working on getting them more autonomous too, teaching older ds to use the toaster and microwave, teaching younger ds to pour a glass of water and dress himself, etc.

I know some people who also have a hard time with the baby stage and choose to have them really close together and get it all over with as quickly as possible. I could sort of see it being easier to have them only a year apart or something - they'd both still be napping and nursing and it would be possible to baby wear both of them together, etc. With all that i could see being able to sit and nurse two at a time, to nap with them together, etc. BUT I would also see the older sibling not understanding what's going on, being resentful, hurting baby, possibly weaning too early because of drying up, etc.

I have also read that ADD moms should only have 1 or 2 kids because it's even more overwhelming for us and that they should be further spaced.

HTH!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

My 2 are spaced about 3 1/2 years and it was still quite overwhelming, even though dd is very laid back. It's more stressful now than when she was younger because now that she's moble is when there is the conflict.
I sometimes think waiting till one is school aged would be even more ideal... but if you are homeschooling that doesn't work. (I would be way too overwhelmed with homeschoolng).

However, if finances and work concerns also influence your decisoin, one could make the arguement that haveing a 2nd child at less spacing and investing in a cleaning service or other help might be finacially cheaper than waiting even more years to space children. So invest in help for 2 years then when your oldest child is 5 (or whatever age) you'd go back to work (which would be earlier). So my math would be, for example: 2 kids spaced at 5 years apart is 10 years out of the workforce. 2 kids spaced at 4 years apart is 8 years out of the workforce....
I can't even imagine having 3 young children. I'm sure I'd adjust somehow, but I can't help thinking how stressful it would be.

Ah, gotta get lunch and go so we're not more late...

Jessica


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Wash wool *2 lbs done, debating starting another batch* (I took pictures of the steps, will post on my Facebook.
Run pee laundry--*need to fold and run DH's laundry*
Rearrange kitchen counter--*Done!--well, half, but it's really nice!*
Load dishwasher--*Sigh, sweet DH did--I could unload it*
Unpack--move weekend stuff out of LR--*oops*
Need to send some emails, prep for Natural Mamas group Thursday night

Take stuff to thriftstore--call friend who I've given some stuff to already
Make soup for supper/tomorrow's lunch--gotta thaw the deer. . .I wonder if I have lentils. I made a yummy Bacon-Lentil-Venison soup last fall.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
wow, that's a lot of wool!

I've been MIA for a bit - we've been really busy! Only 11 days left until we move.

Are you having your own yardsale? It's really easy to say everything $1 or .50 and then only price stuff you want more for.

Oh boy, moving--good luck decluttering and getting packed up, wish I could help! B&N--good idea for boxes! Beats beer boxes--if you mind them.









It is a bunch. I only got 1/4 of a bag done yesterday! And still need to spin water out of some.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
DH and I have been talking about how we want our kids spaced. Any of you want to give me advice for spacing from an ADD perspective? Everyone's telling me that if I wait until DS is like 40, I won't be so overwhelmed.









You could try babysitting two at a time for several months, that might be a good indicator. I didn't like it after a few months. But I didn't have patience for someone else's kid. Had marginally more for my own. It made a huge difference when she started STTN, and I hit 2nd tri all at the same.

Yeah, it really depends on your ability to deal with stress/toddler. I saw your VBAC thread, and it's, uh, sidetrack. But Elisabeth was easier when she was littler. Being pregnant and dealing with a toddler--I have so not been a gentle mama. But, I think I'll like them close when they are older. It really helps that she has potty-trained on her own, and nightweaned and is sleeping bedtime to wakeup without nursing at all, not even early morning. I'm wondering how much that will last once baby (and milk) are here, but I do not want to nurse them both at night, esp. since she can STTN w/o nursing.
I really didn't like my milk drying up around 24 weeks, even tho' she was 20 mos.

I can see it being really hard this next year. DH and I both want a bunch, so we'll see.

Oh, mostly because of the weaning, but just general stress/dealing with toddler, I already don't want to TTC until this one, #2, is 2 yo. Of course, maybe the two of them will play a lot.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, that thread got out of control.









I just think that because of my ADD and because I'm really not a huge "baby stage" fan, I want to get the baby part over with. It's like a band-aid, you know? If I do a teeny bit at a time, my thoughts go like this:

"OMG, the band-aid is coming off. Lemmie just do a little... ok, that teeny part is done. Wait! I still have 7/8 of the band-aid to go! OMG. Ok, let's do a little more. OW! I hate this band-aid..." etc.

Whereas getting it over with all at once will be like "OMG, that HURT! Ok, it'll feel better in a minute..."










I agree about the milk drying up - that worries me. I just keep looking at Toby who is 9mo, climbing the stairs, climbing into everything he can, and starting to babble, and I start thinking WOW. He's going to be a HUGE handful from now on. He's already active and spirited, and I'm getting glimpses of how he'll be when he's a toddler. In my opinion, toddlers are harder to handle than babies, so if I can choose to have 2 babies as opposed to a toddler and a baby - that would be my choice.

*sigh*

I dunno. It's tough. Damned if you do and damned if you don't.

ETA: I'm at an advantage over you, Maggi, because Toby is GREAT with STTN. He's been sleeping for 6 hour stretches since 3 mos or so. Of course, that meant that I had ZERO birth control from bfing.... but hey, I'm not complaining.

I also teach kids from 2 years to high school every week, so I'm well-versed in the benefits and drawbacks of each stage. And I know, without a doubt, that I want my little ones done with before Toby turns 5.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*Smee*- you crack me up w/the band-aid thing!







I'm glad we got preggo when we did. It's been my observation that 2 yo's deal wihth a new baby better than 3 or 4 yo's. but that's a daycare observation! I'm happy with the spacing right now. DS1 already entertains Milo, he watches him and LAUGHS!!! DS1 says,'look momma, him laughin' about me!' Also, it was very good that he is still napping, because that means I have a good chance of getting a rest myself midday.

That said, we'll be waiting awhile between Milo and the next set. Like, until Milo's potty trained, and can talk.

*Maggirayne*-can your friend get me some wool? There's a felting project I
d love to do for Easter, but I can never get wool in time! If I could get it dyed pastel colors too, that'd be great.

Well, yesterday I forgot my roast, but I did do laundry- training pants and diaper wraps.
I got s lot of reading done, and when my mom's helper came over, we got some tidying uop done, and she took Ds1 outside for a bit.

I didn't get vacuumed, but oh well. Oh, and I got about 30 minutes in on the ski machine, while Henry rode his rocking horse 'to the chiropractor because my back hurts!'
 






Then he told me I needed to go to the chiropractor too, because my boobies hurt!









I got laundry done today, too, and that's about it, but Milo was up quitea bit last night,and I feel like crud, so I'm taking it easy. Oh, and DH and I fought this morning. . .







:

Perfect way to start the day.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I had twins and then another one a year later (not planned) - and it was (and still is... and my twins turned 9 yesterday) COMPLETELY overwhelming to have 3 children at once... I don't recommend it...


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I do not even want to attepmt to start anything today. I am too tired, even thinking about it.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I do not even want to attepmt to start anything today. I am too tired, even thinking about it.









That was me yesterday. Today at least I managed to get the living room picked up and do a load of dishes and laundry. I also soaked the beans to make black bean soup...but just realized this minute typing this that i have no chicken broth with which to make the soup...hmmmm...I'll have to ask dh to pick some up, or check the shoppette myself I guess. d'oh! I forgot the refried beans to thicken it too. gaaah this preggo brain is getting so annoying! Each weak I miss several things on the grocery list.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

My daughter and son are 4years and 4 months apart. I could not have managed kids any closer than that, it would have been much too stressful for me. I would have had a very difficult time having two small children so physically and emotionally dependent on me. It would have been disastrous.

So far apart in age they are a bit like two only children. The disadvantage is that because they're developmentally more different they probably aren't as good play mates as they could be. They aren't as close as I'd like. But being different sexes has a lot to do with that, as well. Dd confided she wished she had a little sister. But they do play together a lot, anyway.

The other disadvantage is that parenting will last just that much longer than if our kids were closer in age. Each time you have another child your parenting obligation starts over again with another 18 years. This is definitely bittersweet, the older I get.









For me the advantage of spreading them out a bit far outweighed the disadvantage. I simply could not handle parenting two small children (much less more than two!) close in age.

My adhd tendencies and mood disorder have everything to do with this.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I agree about the milk drying up - that worries me. I just keep looking at Toby who is 9mo, climbing the stairs, climbing into everything he can, and starting to babble, and I start thinking WOW. He's going to be a HUGE handful from now on. He's already active and spirited, and I'm getting glimpses of how he'll be when he's a toddler. *In my opinion, toddlers are harder to handle than babies, so if I can choose to have 2 babies as opposed to a toddler and a baby - that would be my choice.*

ETA: I'm at an advantage over you, Maggi, because Toby is GREAT with STTN. He's been sleeping for 6 hour stretches since 3 mos or so. Of course, that meant that I had ZERO birth control from bfing.... but hey, I'm not complaining.
And I know, without a doubt, that I want my little ones done with before Toby turns 5.

Hm, if that's so, try for having #2 when Toby is 2. How many do you want to have? What does you dr./MW recommend?

Have twins if you want two.







I kinda wish we'd gotten twins first. I'm paranoid now.









Well, Elisabeth will be 25 months when we get this one, and I dunno, I'm not to worried, if that makes sense.

Eh, I was nursing every 3-4 hours at night and got AF at SIX weeks.

Yeah, she's been sleeping 9-1 or 2, wake/nurse, then every couple of hours from 3 on, or nursing a lot from 4-6--which that was tough. But once the milk dried up, she pretty quickly quit waking up when all she got was water. Last night she woke and asked to nurse, I gave her water, she drank a little and conked back out. Whimpered later and fell back asleep when I snuggled her. So it has been really easy. It was really cute the other day, she was talking about the baby nursing when he comes out (It's amazing how much she understands! She looked at a pic of a friend holding a baby on FB and said, "Baby come out mommy tummy."







) NEway, lol and talking about him nursing and said "Wisbef nurse too." I said yes, but "You can eat lots of things, and baby can only eat Mama's milk." I want to tandem, she is not ready to wean completely--but I'm a little leery of nursing her as much as I nurse the baby--which is what a lot of tandem moms say! I should warn DH.







He was asking if I was going to make her nurse if she was weaned. Which she hadn't night-weaned or maybe was just starting to at that point. I was just like, uhh, I'm not going to force her to nurse. but thought *she ain't weaned yet!*

I am thinking I'll have to nurse/wear the baby and not sit down when I don't want to nurse her too, likely. So it might be easier if I don't get so rigid in my mind about tandeming. I should ask in BFing about setting limits, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I'm glad we got preggo when we did. *It's been my observation that 2 yo's deal wihth a new baby better than 3 or 4 yo's.* but that's a daycare observation! I'm happy with the spacing right now. DS1 already entertains Milo, he watches him and LAUGHS!!! DS1 says,'look momma, him laughin' about me!' Also, it was very good that he is still napping, because that means I have a good chance of getting a rest myself midday.

*Maggirayne*-can your friend get me some wool? There's a felting project I'd love to do for Easter, but I can never get wool in time! If I could get it dyed pastel colors too, that'd be great.

Well, yesterday I forgot my roast, but I did do laundry- training pants and diaper wraps.
I got s lot of reading done, and when my mom's helper came over, we got some tidying uop done, and she took Ds1 outside for a bit.

I didn't get vacuumed, but oh well. Oh, and I got about 30 minutes in on the ski machine, while Henry rode his rocking horse 'to the chiropractor because my back hurts!'







Then he told me I needed to go to the chiropractor too, because my boobies hurt!









I got laundry done today, too, and that's about it, but Milo was up quitea bit last night,and I feel like crud, so I'm taking it easy. Oh, and DH and I fought this morning. . .







:

Ugh, sorry the argument. That's rough.

Yay for mother's helper. I am going to see, I've got a friend whose daughter goes to middle school fairly close, I already mentioned to her mom about next school year, but they live a ways away, so maybe not the summer. But I need to bring it up to DH.

I have one word for your roast--crockpot.









Yeah, while naps are in vogue is good. I quit napping when my little bro came. E naps 30 min-1 hour. She did a couple of two hour naps last week. Sigh. Lovely. And a couple of 20-30 min naps. Ugh.

She's excited about the baby, and we have a friend who just had a baby in Jan, so she is getting to see them. Of course, not having my full attention may be the hard part. But even now, she's pretty content to sit next to me and colour/read at times. I think they aren't so conscious of being jealous at her age, maybe?

Chiro for achy boobies, eh?







too cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I had twins and then another one a year later (not planned) - and it was (and still is... and my twins turned 9 yesterday) COMPLETELY overwhelming to have 3 children at once... I don't recommend it...

Yikes, yeah, if we had twins, I wouldn't to be pg now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I do not even want to attepmt to start anything today. I am too tired, even thinking about it.

Oh man, Tuesday I was sooo stinkin' crabby, I could not stand myself. Poor DH. He really is patient.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh duh, the wool, Heidi, I knew there was something else. I can send you some cleaned wool.

I'm not planning on dyeing until I've got it all washed, and uh, it's going to take probably until Easter to get that done.







I've got a friend who tie dyes, and I'm planning on setting up in one of our garages.

I need to figure out how I can spin it out in my washer without it spraying water on it, have a FL.

So, if you can find carders, and I can email you a file about dyeing w/Kool-aid, etc. Yeah, for wool! How much do you want?

I have no idea how much wool projects take. Are you doing these Easter eggs?

I am borrowing carders from a spinning/knitting friend I met at knitting group at the library. Older gals love sharing. She's gonna loan me felting needles too!







: Now to get this pile of wool to that point.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Yup, those are them! But we just used our hands, so no sushi mats needbe sacrificed in the process.







And she used Seventh Gen. Dish soap, and it was wonderful! But I have to get it ready to do at least a week before Easter, because Iwant to get ladies a tthe church to sign up, and we'll all do it together. It's gonna be so much fun!







I have no idea how much I'll need. . .









BTW- what's happened with Elizabeth is just exactly what happened with Henry, no milk, no need to be awake! (he still has issues, but they're getting better)

Can I just say. . .I'm gonna be a SAHM again!!!







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

The grandma who was caring for the tiny guy can;t watch him after the end of March, and there's no way I could do 5 days again, no. possible. way. So I found out last night, she toldthe mom this morning,and by the end of the day she had found a place for him! Not just any place, either, at the place she really wanted him from the beginning!

I totally crock-potted that roast! and it was so good! It totallyblew away the sad side dishes I could comeup wih to put with it, a box of instant mashed potatoes, and a salad, but DH pronounced everything delicious and had three helpings!









Yeah, not so much on the twins for me either, but if it happens,I'm sure it'll be easier than taking care of one of mine, and one that's not mine the same age.

I need to get coaught up on my school work again, but it'll be OK, I think. I just need to get Milo to sleep so I can get something done- rather than fooliong around on facebook, and MDC for 40 mins. . .sigh...








:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
But I have to get it ready to do at least a week before Easter, because Iwant to get ladies a tthe church to sign up, and we'll all do it together. It's gonna be so much fun!







I have no idea how much I'll need. . .









Can I just say. . .I'm gonna be a SAHM again!!!







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

I just need to get Milo to sleep so I can get something done- rather than fooliong around on facebook, and MDC for 40 mins. . .sigh...

Yay for getting to be a SAHM again!

Ooh, good supper.

Places to buy roving
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=254647

www.artfelt.com

Tons on Etsy.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I want roving wool? huh. Thanks!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep, wool roving. It's carded and dyed and ready to go.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

yay Heidi that's great!!!







:


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

we weren't ablet o have our yard sale cuz it's been raining non stop since friday morning. So we're boxing it all up and taking it to goodwill...I want it out of the house before we move.

gonna actually start packing today!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

mamabohl- did you get it done? I hope you made good progress today!

yrgh.....week 4 of a six week class. I don't think i'll make it.







: I'm gonna find a hole to crawl into and hide for about 2months. I hate this time of year.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

OMG, looks like we're moving too. I'm freaking out over here - not so much about the moving, but more about having to stage the house for selling while still living in it.







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

:

you're moving? but you can't move- I actually know how to get to your house!







:

It's called rent a storage unit- that's the only way we'd be able to do it!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Ooohhhhhh. . .what about moving up my way?


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Heidi.

We're actually looking to move to Conestoga. Here are some pics of the crap-shack that may soon be ours!







We'll only be a little bit further than we are now, and you can take 441 - which is a much nicer drive than 283. We'll have access to the Conestoga River Park and the Community pool is right down the street, and we'll have over an acre of land where we'll have chickens and a garden and maybe a couple goats. It'll be awesome. Homeschool heaven.









If we can make the house not be a crap-shack, that is. It needs some serious cosmetic love, but we had it inspected and nothing is structurally wrong with the house. The seller is fixing the roof and all the non-cosmetic problems for us. And how cool would it be to celebrate a house's bicentennial?? It was built in 1831, so we'll definitely be in the house (G-d willing), as this will be our "forever" move.

Keith has a dream of turning it into a B&B once the kid(s) are out of the house.

Can you tell we're in love?







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I have always wanted to keep chicken and goats!








I think you'll have a blast!

OK, so Eli's momma decided to put him into his new day care as of this week.







: Which is good because I have a breast infection.









Now maybe I can get some schoolwork done!







:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

That place look cool! I love love love old houses.

Please pray for me, think of me tomorrow--I will be testifying about the breastfeeding bill at 3:30 pm CST. I'm working on my testimony now. So much for getting it done Saturday. Sigh.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

smee that does sound like an awesome homeschooler house!

Heidi, hope you get over your infection...no fun.

Good luck Maggie!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

we got the toy room almost completely packed yesterday. We also boxed up tons of stuff to go to good will, it's in the van and ready. yay! I have a bunch of things to schedule and phone calls to make and I'm worried I'll forget something.

on another subject, ds2 had a meltdown yesterday over my colostrum. He was bawling and said he wished there was no baby cuz he wants to have booby but it tastes bad.







I felt so aweful. He's been so excited about his baby sister but this whole pregnancy messing with my milk has been really hard for him. He's 4.5 but he's soooo not ready to wean. I just hope he can stick it out for another 4 months, then he'll be in heaven with all that milk, lol.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Poor buddy. That's hard, and he's old enough to associate it with the baby?

Thankfully Elisabeth doesn't seem to mind.

Yay for sorting stuff and Goodwill!

Tomorrow I'll update about the BF hearing, or link to the thread I started about it all. Night!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

waiting to hear about the BF hearing....

Yeah, he connects it to the baby. When my milk first dried up he thought the baby was drinking it all, lol. I explained that it was my body, not the baby....but he seems to realize that if i wasn't pregnant my body wouldn't be doing any of this stuff. He nursed for a while this morning, so i think he might be deciding to tough it out.

I'll be offline until the 27th, we move in Saturday but our internet couldn't get hooked up until the 26th.







: we're getting fios though!







:

Talk to ya all after the move!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

good Luck, Mamabohl!

I'm dying for an update alyse! post us a link already!

well, I seem to be getting over this infection/plugged duct/whatever. I'm feeling better, less sore, and less fatigued. And I'm getting caught up on my schoolwork.







: It's a dreary rainy day, tho' and DS1 has a fever. He's not miserable, but I think I'll actually try to measure it, which I usually don't. He's getting hotter and more snuggly.

how's everyone else?


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Alyse! Where ya been???

Good luck, mamabohl, with the move!

Heidi, glad to see you're getting over your plugged duct.

DH and I are both home with a BAD case of the flu. I've had a fever for 4 days now. As of now, it's been gone since 11am, which is the longest stretch of non-fever/chills I've had since Monday. Called the doctor, who after saying "well, I TOLD you to get the flu shot"







said that it's probably taking a while to clear my system because I'm nursing and using LOTS of energy for that. He told me I have to keep eating, but telling someone incredibly nauseous to keep eating is.......... not smart.







: I was actually able to keep down two meals today, which brings my weekly food total to 4 meals. Bleh. And DH is sick now, which we all know means that I now have to take care of him while I'm sick - because I don't know about you ladies, but my DH is worse than the baby when he's sick.

Oh, and the baby's not sick.







: We're nursing like crazy over here to prevent it.

I've also found a big spot of bruised tissue on my lower spine. Ouchies. It's making me feel like I'm 9mo pregnant again, and sitting, standing, or laying down just HURTS. My poor hips.

Ugh. Whine, whine, whine. I hate being sick.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oops, here is a link to the thread I'm updating:
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho....php?t=1043957


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Helpful dr. Grrrr.

I have been working like mad to email the members of the committee. One of the other people who testfied has a bill tracker who tells her when the bill will be discussed and voted on in committee. They don't plan it ahead. Sigh.

So listening to the live House session in case they announce it if the committees break away.

And being thoroughly exhausted from being crawled on, nursing, having a stuffy head/sore throat--it's seasonal/yeast related.







: I did sleep straight from 11:30 to 4:15, that was lovely. Oh yeah, and tired of being pg, tho' not as much as everything else, but it makes it all harder.

I need to pack for the weekend and do laundry. I hate the Internet


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh, Sara, can you take garlic and Vit C? I've been tossing them back like crazy.
I hate how you ache all over when you're sick.

Heidi, I'm glad you're feeling better.

Thanks for asking, Genie, I hope you got to see it.


----------



## CrunchySmurf (May 22, 2008)

I'm self-diagnosed, but I display so many characteristics, and have family history, so I think it is pretty much a given. I do best when I am multi-tasking and focused on more than one thing at a time. My college years were GREAT for me -- I was a full-time student working 4 jobs. There was plenty to focus on and my brain did great with it. One of my jobs was running my own in-home daycare center. I was really wonderful with that. It was a great channel for me to be creative and playful.

Big problems these days -- my short-term memory is horrible, I *cannot* retain really simple things very easily and I forget stuff all the time; I'm highly distractible; I'm extremely fidgety; I require lists to accomplish pretty much anything, *really* detailed lists at that.

Sticky notes are one of my best friends. They are big enough to handle the critical points of what I need to remember and small enough to be unobtrusive.

No interest in trying to obtain an official dx at this time and not wanting to do meds. I have found caffeine is a tremendous help to me, and I function really well when I have some regularly, but I'm concerned with the negatives of it also, especially beginning my TTC journey, so I have been about 85% avoidant of it for nearly 8 months now.

I'll try to be back, but remembering to return to threads I've posted in is definitely a weak spot of mine.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome, Courtney! A lot of us are self-dx-ed.

At the very top of the thread is a place that says Thread Tools, click on that and Subscribe.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm moving!!!! That's great for me because my mom and i are about to kill each other







but it means I'm going to have to FOCUS and be organized and all those other things that do NOT come naturally. I'm also having trouble with my medication again, so I haven't taken it for 2 days. I probably will tonight, just to confirm my suspiciouns that the new higher dose is making ds more emotional, which drives us BOTH crazy.

Has anyone noticed that they felt sort of indifferent towards their kids whiel they were medicated? I mean, I'm able to care for him physically, but i'm not as engaged. When I'm off the meds, i'm super fun and engaged and I could just eat him up because he's so cute, but I live like a slob, can't prioritize, am alte for everything, etc. Anyone else have this battle?


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

yay! congrats on moving out on your own! Are you going to be staying in the same area?

no experience with meds, sorry.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

No idea on the meds, but I feel more distant when I'm online and don't want to be interrupted.









Yay for moving! Do you have a place already?

I could.not.live with my mom. Just a few days visiting drives me nuts.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maggirayne* 
no idea on the meds, but i feel more distant when i'm online and don't want to be interrupted.








...
I could.not.live with my mom. Just a few days visiting drives me nuts.









ita.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
No idea on the meds, but I feel more distant when I'm online and don't want to be interrupted.









Yay for moving! Do you have a place already?

I could.not.live with my mom. Just a few days visiting drives me nuts.









I'm renting a room. She is starting to move into the realm of emotional abuse and for my own sanity i needed to leave. So even thought I'm "downsizing" in terms of nice neighbrohood, etc i will be SANE again. And that is all i really care about right now.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*waiting2bmommy*- congrats on the move! I'd rather be a happy mommy with a dirty house, than a distant mommy with a spotless house!









*smeisnotapirate*-I'm sorry you're sick! ds1 is sick, too, a really bad fever, since yesterday morning.

ok, i'll out myself- what is 'ita'?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

ITA--I totally agree

It's okay, I thought IRL friends meant "I really like" for the longest time. But that didn't always make sense.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

OK, I have to get this off my-erm. . . chest.
I have had enough of this mastitis thing! It's bad enough that I'm crazy and disorganised, but I have to have groty skin on top of that, and then I have to have some of said groty skin right over my nursies!

And now dS1 is quite sick.

This is why some days I just try not to think at all, b/c if I started listing evry single idiotic thing that I deal with I'd go insane. But really, isn't having ADD, and psoriasis enough? I have to also have wonky blood sugar and too much milk.

So at any one moment I'm likely to be:

*engorged
*itchy
*hungry
*confused

or any combination of the four.







:

And, because of DS1 being sick, I am falling further behind in my classwork instead of getting caught up. And I have to bake three dozen muffins for the bake sale tomorrow morning.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Awww, I'm sorry.









Are you working on hand-expressing a lot?

My cousin told me how to do really effectively, if you don't mind me telling you, if you know, pay no attention to the crazy yammering away.

Take 4 ibuprophen. Wait 20-30 mins for them to kick in. Fill a mixing bowl with hot hot watre, as hot as you possibly stand. Set it on a towel on a table, get a book or magazine, lean over and soak boob. Then press with heels of hands from chest wall together outward.

I never got any milk out in the shower or bath, but did this way.

Are you taking Lecithin and garlic and Vit C? Oil of Oregano is good for immune system. Golden seal is contradicted,I forget if pg or nursing, I think just pg.
HTH!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks maagirayne- I did get it to drain, using compression and the pump. And Milo, of course. Mostly it just takes too much time and energy to treat it specially, I mostly just take ibuprophen, poke root, and try to rest and nurse. I have psoriasis gowing over and in one of the outlets of m nipple. I think it gets inflamed on the inside, and swells shut. The Midwives called in a script for all purpose nipple ointment, which has helped with the pain at least. It's just that I barely have time to take care of my kids/house/huby/schoolwork/and still eat, and then add psoriasis, and Mastitis and there's no time for extensive treatments.









oh, and yes, I'm taking lecithin, but garlic gives Milo gas, and Vit C makes my psoriasis worse.

I just got off the phone with my sister, whom I really miss. I miss my mom. I miss my stupid cousin who left her husband and kid for an old boyfriend and ran away to Maine.

Sorry I'm such a







: tonight.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Aww. . .









I know, it just makes you ache when people do stupid stuff.

I'm praying for you!


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Maggirayne - I just started a thread in my DDC looking for other pregnant ADD mothers to interact with. I have found a couple. So, you are due in early June - how many weeks are you? I am 36 weeks, and I my first 2 babies were born at 41 & 42+ weeks.

My big pregnancy-related ADD issue right now is: my deadline/time-crunch anxiety was activated when I realized my due date is closing in & I wrote my to-do list - and I DON'T want this anxiety to invade the final weeks of my last pregnancy. I want to relax, enjoy - even savor these weeks.

Anyone - ideas??? I'm thinking I should put a positive spin on my tasks and try to turn them more into birth-prep rituals than work.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

throw away the to -do list?
I panicked at about 36 weeks because I realized that my son was born at 36 (1/2) weeks and we had barely done a thing. Then I realized there was not much else our baby was going to need except a safe place to sleep and me.
I still went a bit crazy 'nesting' but it was in a good way, not anxious.

Happy birthing vibes to you!

Jessica


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

jessjgh1 - Thanks! Maybe I could scale the list down. I'll have to take care of the homebirth supplies and some cleaning, but I can probably find a lot of unneccessary extras in there ...


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Jenny,
Mamabohl is pg too!
Well, a month ago I was ona huge decluttering kick--which you'd hardly know it to look at this place now!







But actually, I can tell, I know stuff is gone. So much is building maintenance habits. And who wants to start habits when you only feel like sitting on the couch?

But since I'm having a homebirth, I really want to get the whole apt. ready.

For me, breaking it up into little tasks really helps. And of course, if there's big projects I avoid, so sometimes it's easy to do other things.









Hmm, other ideas, focusing on one thing, instead of trying to do everything at once. Like clearing the table and putting stuff that goes elsewhere in one spot, and dishing that out when I'm done w/table instead of running down the hall every few minutes.
For me talking to someone while cleaning helps. And since our Internet doesn't work when you're on the phone line (weird wireless) it does help!








But no energy? Eh, no answer. I just give up. And today is pretty much one of those days.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Energy-deficient here, too, I'm afraid. I have little bursts and I've been trying to use them. My daughters wanted a nap one afternoon over the weekend, and I was more than happy to join them.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Dang, I wish Elisabeth would sleep. Not today. And no idea of what to fix for supper that will be good and easy and NOT give me heartburn.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Maggirayne- did you figure out anything for dinner? When I got that way, DH made waffles or pancakes.







:

Thanks for praying for me, Henry's well, and I'm healing!







: The 2 medicines together seems to be doing the trick!

BennyPai- Yeah, throw away the list. I wish I hadn't driven myself crazy with that, this time ariound, it didn't make a darn bit of difference anyway.







I really wish I had just spent the time being just Henry's Momma for a few more weeks.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

DH had to get milk on the way home, so I had him get a chef salad for me and a sandwich for himself. Yay! It was sooo good, and I only ate about half, so some for tomorrow.

Yay!







: I'm glad you and Henry are better!

I'm taking a hot hot bath. Actually, well E got in and was driving me batty, and I was too warm so I got out. I don't spaz over the too hot in hottubs thing. But I still majorly need to not be touched. And of course my child who has not has a nap is clingy and wants mama and to nurse.

Oh yeah, nursing been so painful that I'm pretty much done, esp. since she isn't getting milk. Bedtimes has amazingly been smooth the last two nights, but what's the point of the dentist saying nightwean when you give milk instead? And water doesn't satify and calm her down.









So I am nursing only at naptimes, otherwise she won't nap. Yeah, have tried reading in bed, just being quiet and lying down, giving her milk in a bottle. . . any other ideas?

Yeah, I've been thinking, these are the last days it's just her and me, and darn, I am so unbearably tired and crabby, poor baby, it's gotta be no fun being around a crabby mama who just yells. Not quite, but it seems like it.









At least, there isn't anything I can do about that at this point about the breastfeeding bill. Oh yeah, it got passed in the second version by the committee, so that's how it goes to the House. I am so incredibly disappointed. I had a really good feeling, but oh well. So to see about making amendments in two years. For once I'm mad at the Republicans.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Yup BTDT with Henry. It will pass, tho'. and it was only after Milo was born that I got to hear my first baby say, "Momma, I love you so mush!"









I was having fun looking at some pictures we didn't get developed from before Milo was born. I love the baby phase, and the toddler phase, and the preschool phase, .....


----------



## Kelso (Jan 28, 2002)

I have that problem at the library too!!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

<-- is a spaz

I teach piano to a family of boys, and got to the house, saw everything was closed and locked and no cars in the driveway, and left - assuming that I had forgotten that we weren't meeting because I'd been sick last week and maybe my weeks were off. Just got a call from their dad - where are you? We were waiting.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Ugh. Uh, how were they waiting if the door was locked?







head


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelso* 
I have that problem at the library too!!

I have had a book out since last July. My 11yo sister checked it out while she was visiting. I keep finding it and losing it again before I can bring it to my van.







I'm sure my fine is well over the value of this paperback.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

LOL, I have an ADD book out. I don't want to return it, because I want to read it. But now I have 12 other books that are late. Unfortunatly the ADD book has a hold placed on it... so I HAVE to return it now and can't renew it.

Think if I go in and tell them I've had 2 kids with the chicken pox, they will waive some of the fee?

Jessica
Who is supporting the library, through overdue fees!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

It's worth a try.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Jess, I have bought many many books using the Librabry Layaway system!









I have actually had to pay someone else's fine on an overdue book at a library I don't frequent!









I WILL finish this class if it kills me.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Aww, I wish I lived close enough to come play with the boys so you could work on it.








Praying for you!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Back online and catching up on this thread now.

Moving went pretty well, we didn't get everything out all in one day like we'd hoped. The old house is completely empty and we hired someone to clean it for the inspection (base housing, lovely)...so now we just have to go to the inspection tomorrow morning and then we'll be done with it for good! Yay!

Moving in is going well too...I love unpacking (have to say i enjoyed packing too...just not the kitchen). I have gotten rid of SO much stuff. The boys have already made friends in the neighborhood, and the wierd bedroom arrangment is working surprisingly well. (the master is upstairs and the other two bedrooms are downstairs) I was just sure the kids (or at least ds1) would be scared and want to sleep with us forever, but we got the bunk bed put together and light put up on Saturday so they started sleeping downstairs that night and have been doing pretty well. Ds1 came in our room at around 5:30 the first morning and 1:30ish this morning, ds2 slept the whole night in their room the first night and came into our room around 5:45 this morning. That's pretty comparable to the way it was in the old house when we were all on the same floor.

Dh always gets really cranky when we move and has unreal expectations about how fast we should be done unpacking, so he's been annoying. luckily he went back to work today so i don't have to deal with his mood swings during the day now. Now that we don't have apointments all the time unpacking should go faster.

Maggirayne - sorry about the bill.









back to catching up now....


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BennyPai* 
Maggirayne - I just started a thread in my DDC looking for other pregnant ADD mothers to interact with. I have found a couple. So, you are due in early June - how many weeks are you? I am 36 weeks, and I my first 2 babies were born at 41 & 42+ weeks.

My big pregnancy-related ADD issue right now is: my deadline/time-crunch anxiety was activated when I realized my due date is closing in & I wrote my to-do list - and I DON'T want this anxiety to invade the final weeks of my last pregnancy. I want to relax, enjoy - even savor these weeks.

Anyone - ideas??? I'm thinking I should put a positive spin on my tasks and try to turn them more into birth-prep rituals than work.

I'm preggo too! Due July 15th. I'm at around 24 weeks right now.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelso* 
I have that problem at the library too!!

I had a dream last night about having late fees at the library! It was really wierd....

Heidi sorry about your mastitis, hope it's feeling better now.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

preggo-dreams! I dreamed I let a biker I didn't know babysit my DD and a friend's LO, and drove around without the babies in carseats.









Yeah, the bill was supposed to be up for the vote today, but we got 13 inches of snow since 5 pm last night, and they couldn't get a quorum. I am hoping it doesn't get passed as the second version. I updated the thread in Lactivism. Thanks for your all's thoughts and prayers. It has been really disappointing.

Woohoo! DH just called, his office is closing, so he's coming home for the afternoon. Which is fantastic esp. since I could.not.sleep from 1:30 to about 5 am.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Excited about a pre-conception appointment I have next week. Hoping that I've found the midwife who will do my VBAC at home, and that she'll say I'm in good shape from the c-section.

Now, of course, I'm freaking out about moving and packing. Found a friend who just moved with lots of boxes, so at least we won't have to buy those, but SHEESH - selling this house is going to be a nightmare. And of course, I'm terrified about showing the house while living in it. None of our furniture matches and it's not like we have an extra house to store stuff in or money to go and get matching stuff.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Yay! Let us know about the midwife!

hitting grocery stores and the bar for boxes is good too. And I would highly recommend getting a tape gun. I love mine.

Eh, as long as the house is straight, furniture doesn't have to match.

I hope you've got a good realtor who doesn't think he can say, "I've got someone who wants to see your house in an hour." Our realtor likes to give people 24 hours. We're looking, kinda.

Hmm, we have free online classifieds that you can find all sorts of stuff cheap. And sell stuff.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone for thinking of me while I had mastitis! My boob seems all better now, and I have two medicines I can use on itif it gets sore again. And Henry(DS1) is all better too, that fever kicked his BUTT! It's week six of class, and now Milo(baby) is sick with the same thing Henry had! He has had so much snot running down the back of his throat that he gagged himself and threw up twice last night! Of course that was after I had tried to give him some ibuprophen for his fever, so I ended up giving him a feverall suppository, even though I hate giving acetominaphen(tylenol).







He cried. So I was up for a long time last night. I didn't get him tosleep until around midnight, and then he was awake and very hot around2:30. I couldn't get him calmed down, and so I took him downstairs, and he was only in his diaper, andsuggledhim on my chest. I figured skin to skin would do him worlds of good. I did get some motrin into him, and he nursed and didn't throw up, andthen he fell asleep finally around 4:00 am. He started to sweat all over me, and so I took him up to bed, where he slept almost 4 hours.









He's sleeping now, and hasn't thrown up so far.

Oh, and here's the real reason for my post- My computer is about to die, I'm prett sure, so I may lose internet accessany minute. So if I haven't posted,I haven't dropped off the face of the planet, I'm just pc-less!









*Mamabohl-* good luck unpacking, it takes me YEARS to unpack, literally.









*Smeisnotapirate*- good luck packing andshowing the house! I know it'll be stressfull but hopefully thinking about TTC will take your mind off it!









*maggirayne-* do you have massive snow/floods where you are? how are things?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

*Heidi*, ugh, poor sick boys! Do you ever do cool baths or a rag for fevers? I remember when Elisabeth was 9 mos and just lethargic, but she did not unlatch except to let me to the bathroom, well, she wasn't happy.

There is flooding along the river. We live up on the hill and so are unaffected, I didn't go out last week from Sunday night until Thursday. I've had friends who were evacuated, but as far as I know are all back in their homes.

I'm embarrassed at how out of the loop I've been--so preoccupied with this BF bill stuff and being pg and tired and E's teeth and I need to see a chiro so I can actually sleep all night without waking up to it spasming.

And trying not to nurse b/c it hurts so much and then dealing with no naps and me getting more tired. And the begging to nurse. I feel so bad, but I just can't. But the begging/whining drives me up the wall!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Awww, Alyse, It'll get better! E may just surprise you and start napping again when your LO arrives! I am sorry about the nursing, it hurt too bad for me too, but with sensory issues to start with, it was making me crazy.

Well, with Henry, I had to keep meds in him, I ended up alternating tylenol and ibuprophen, because each dose was only lasting 4 hours, and then it would go WAY up right away.

And I have for Milo, the little Fevers cooling cloths, which he hates, and BoogieWipes, which he also hates.I've been alternating between the feverall and infant motrin. His fever is not as high as Henry's was, for which I am profoundly greatful.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Heidi! I got banned yesterday for trying to ban you!







That was a cute April Fool's joke.








to your little ones, sweetie. Hope you're all feeling better soon.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Heidi! I got banned yesterday for trying to ban you!







That was a cute April Fool's joke.








to your little ones, sweetie. Hope you're all feeling better soon.

I was wondering how that would work, lol! (I chickened out and didn't ban anyone(-








Jessica


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Aww, they didn't leave the bans up?









I need a senior title.
Trying to decide if I want something meaningful or silly.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, me too, Maggirayne.


----------



## Joyfulmom4 (Feb 20, 2004)

Help me talk to boss

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi. I am jumping in here. I haven't introduced myself yet, but have checked out this tribe a few times. I'm not real active on the boards so my apologies for just barging in and begging for help, but I really need some advice.

Unfortunately, I need it very quickly, so I don't know if anyone will read this soon enough to help. But here goes...

I need help talking with my supervisior and administrator about my ADD and my job performance.

Background. I work in healthcare. I have a great job which is quite flexible and quite interesting. But with the flexibility comes a lot of change, in schedule and routine, etc. Which I struggle a bit to keep up with, but it's good b/c it keeps me interested.

But I have a really, really hard time with punctuality. I always have been time-challenged. I struggled to be on time every single day. And I am late more often than not. Most of the time it's 5 or 10 min. But sometimes it's longer. And I'm not just late getting to work in the morning, I have trouble with lunch and dinner breaks, etc. It's been a problme my whole life and I still fight it.

I don't need any advice on what to do to be on time. (Well, I might, but that's not the reason I'm posting.) I try lots of stuff and it helps for awhile, but eventually I get distracted or the new cues/alarms/reminders/whatever become too familiar and cease to motivate me. When I'm focusing really hard on it, I do fairly well. But as soon as I let my guard down even a little, I start to slide.

The same thing goes for other attention-based elements of work. I can lose track of time at work too. Or get absorbed in something and not hear what someone is saying. Or if I hear it, it just "goes right in one ear and out the other". Or I hear and start to do the task and then something pulls me away and I don't get back on task. And this is the same as the tardy thing. With great effort, I can compensate. But as soon as I'm not focusing on those efforts, I am back at square one.

And that's the problem. I do great awhile. Then I start to slip. Then people start getting annoyed. Then eventually they're annoyed enough that my supervisor talks to me. Then I focus super hard and pull it all together for awhile, but I can't keep up the superhuman effort forever. I have a dh working full-time and four kids and some assorted life stresses that demand my attention too. When I have to focus so much energy on work, I can't focus as much in other places. And eventually those other parts of my life start to get crazy and disorganized enough that I can no longer maintain the intensive focus at work.

And you can see where this is going right? It's around and around the same old tired track. So now my supervisor is frustrated. Why can't she just talk to me once and have it stay "fixed". She is frustrated (and everyone else) that I do fine for awhile and then she has to talk to me again.

I understand. I really do. I feel frustrated too. But I *know* there's no FIX for me. I just have to keep plugging along and doing the best I can and trying not to overextend myself so there's enough of me to perform well in all areas, etc. And I'm totally NOT trying to make excuses. I'm not saying "this is the way I am so take it or leave it". But I know that I will always struggle. And so I don't know how to respond to this. I don't know what to say.

My supervisor asked what she could do to help. I said that I thought I would benefit from more frequent reminders or feedback, so that if my performance started to slip noticeably, then I would be given a reminder *sooner* so people wouldn't get so frustrated and I could maybe focus back in faster. But she just says, "but I talk to you and it changes only a little while and then it's back to the same thing". And that's where she doesn't understand. She thinks I should just change *permanently* as a result of being talked to. But I can't. I'm trying. But I would need complete rewiring. Yet, I am trying. The evidence of that is that I *do* respond to feedback. If I can't make permanent change, then is it possible that *ongoing* feedback might be a reasonable solution?

Any other ideas?

For the record, my job record is otherwise great. Patients and staff like me. I'm perceived as a hard worker, patient, cheerful, energetic, approachable, sensitive, smart, etc. All good reports in everthing else. Just no sense of time and very distractable so I get off-task or forget stuff.

How do I talk to them w/o sounding like I'm just making excuses for bad behavior or laziness? How do I let them know I care a lot, but I struggle really hard to achieve this? Can anyone think of ways I can work better with my employer/staff/peers in this regard?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*Joyfulmom4-* I have not had any success talking to bosses. I absolutely identify with you on the being late part- sometimes, it is just out of my control. I can leave ten minutes early, and still be late.

If you are going to talk to your boss, I suggest you have your formal diagnosis in hand when you do. This is one of the reasons I am a SAHM.









I'm sorry I don't have any better advice for you, but I have never had success in that partucular talk, even with my Pastor! Nothing like bawling in the middle of a restaurant, 7 mos preggo, and trying to explain your ADD to a man who doesn't believe it exists!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maggirayne*


I need a senior title.
Trying to decide if I want something meaningful or silly. 


Yeah, me too, Maggirayne.


Your location amuses me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joyfulmom4*


Help me talk to boss 
I need help talking with my supervisior and administrator about my ADD and my job performance.

Background. I work in healthcare. I have a great job which is quite flexible and quite interesting. But with the flexibility comes a lot of change, in schedule and routine, etc. Which I struggle a bit to keep up with, but it's good b/c it keeps me interested.


Hmm, maybe you can find a way to make this flexibility work for you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joyfulmom4*


But I have a really, really hard time with punctuality. I always have been time-challenged. I struggled to be on time every single day. And I am late more often than not. Most of the time it's 5 or 10 min. But sometimes it's longer. And I'm not just late getting to work in the morning, I have trouble with lunch and dinner breaks, etc. It's been a problme my whole life and I still fight it.

I don't need any advice on what to do to be on time. (Well, I might, but that's not the reason I'm posting.) I try lots of stuff and it helps for awhile, but eventually I get distracted or the new cues/alarms/reminders/whatever become too familiar and cease to motivate me. When I'm focusing really hard on it, I do fairly well. But as soon as I let my guard down even a little, I start to slide.


Okay, so what area is most crucial? I wouldn't tackle all of this at once. I'd work on building habits to 'fix' one area at a time. Then you don't feel like it's all falling to pieces because you're trying to fix too much at once, YKWIM?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joyfulmom4*


The same thing goes for other attention-based elements of work. I can lose track of time at work too. Or get absorbed in something and not hear what someone is saying. Or if I hear it, it just "goes right in one ear and out the other". *Or I hear and start to do the task and then something pulls me away and I don't get back on task.* And this is the same as the tardy thing. With great effort, I can compensate. But as soon as I'm not focusing on those efforts, I am back at square one.


Are you a visual person? Can you ask people to write stuff down if they want you to do it, and have a special category for other jobs?

I know I _have _to prioritize my list in the morning or I get little unimportant jobs that aren't my main goals.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joyfulmom4*


And you can see where this is going right? It's around and around the same old tired track. So now my supervisor is frustrated. Why can't she just talk to me once and have it stay "fixed". She is frustrated (and everyone else) that I do fine for awhile and then she has to talk to me again.


I suggest make a plan, and say to your supervisor, "This is what I need. I need and appreciate your help." Express mutual purpose, "This will accomplish what we need to get done for the betterment of our dept. etc." Have it clearly laid out what her role is, expectations, etc.

It might look like this:
Every morning, you and she have a plan for this specific day what must be done and when, and she stops by at lunch and checks your status.

iF YOU HAve, egh, toddler helping, ongoing projects, you might meet with her weekly to assess progress, make a plan for the next big project.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joyfulmom4*


I understand. I really do. I feel frustrated too. But I *know* there's no FIX for me. I just have to keep plugging along and doing the best I can and trying not to overextend myself so there's enough of me to perform well in all areas, etc. And I'm totally NOT trying to make excuses. I'm not saying "this is the way I am so take it or leave it". But I know that I will always struggle. And so I don't know how to respond to this. I don't know what to say.


Have you tried meds? I see your kids are older, so you don't have to worry about it messing up BFing. Or does it just not work? I'm trying to look at all possibilities. I know some people have mentioned feeling 'dampened' by meds. I've never had any, but if I were teaching, I don't know how I'd do it unless I had a good network to keep me on track.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joyfulmom4*


My supervisor asked what she could do to help. I said that I thought I would benefit from more frequent reminders or feedback, so that if my performance started to slip noticeably, then I would be given a reminder *sooner* so people wouldn't get so frustrated and I could maybe focus back in faster. But she just says, "but I talk to you and it changes only a little while and then it's back to the same thing". And that's where she doesn't understand. She thinks I should just change *permanently* as a result of being talked to. But I can't. I'm trying. But I would need complete rewiring. Yet, I am trying. The evidence of that is that I *do* respond to feedback. If I can't make permanent change, then is it possible that *ongoing* feedback might be a reasonable solution?


Absolutely. The only way I managed to graduate college was a prof taking me aside and saying you can do excellent work, but you need accountability. We set up a system (I've shared it several times, but because it worked so amazingly well for me.) This will work better if you have projects with deadlines, btw. I wrote the due ate down for everything, then counted back 3 weeks and wrote a start date. I wrote a complete assignment date a week before the due date.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joyfulmom4*


How do I talk to them w/o sounding like I'm just making excuses for bad behavior or laziness? How do I let them know I care a lot, but I struggle really hard to achieve this? Can anyone think of ways I can work better with my employer/staff/peers in this regard?


*First, for communicating effectively with boss/coworkers/anyone where the stakes are high, I highly highly suggest Crucial Conversations







. It is written for the workplace, but the principles can be applied to any relationship.
*
I would stress to your supervisor that you need accountability, not 'talking to' or 'reminders'. But regular meetings perhaps, just five minutes a week, to review and see if you're keeping up on projects, etc.

Sorry it got so long, I hope that helps. Perhaps, you can buy some time by saying, "I am working on a plan, I will have it ready by the end of this week." It sounds like you're on a crunch here.

But I love helping brainstorm, I think that's one of our talents--and seeing things from a different angle, from outside the box and coming up with unique solutions, so give us specifics scenarios, and we can help.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I missed the whole April 1st thing! Three times now I've missed all the fun.









Anyhow, class is over, by the grace of the professor I got an A. Did not deserve it. but it's done. now I'm sick, and so that should be the last illnesses for a while.







: ANyway, I'm having fun with my kids, and DH is home a lot this week (which is good and bad) so we got lots of cleaning done. DH said yesterday, 'everything looks so nice, the living room looks so BARE!'







: oh well. call it spring cleaning I guess. The downstairs is done, now I have to tackle the upstairs.

Here's m MAJOR to do list:

*sort clothes/sizes and get rid of stuff we aren't going to wear.
*strip and recaulk the tub.
*get the garden in.

I am not going to take another class right away again. I need some recovery time. What a huge lesson in humility that class was!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Your class is done already? Was it really short?

Sara, what are you doing for Seder?

And everyone else for Easter?


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

ug, I have been sooo sick. I felt like total shit, but finally started feeling better yesterday. Just in time for my birthday! (today) I get a cheesecake and presents tonight, yay! I know what most of tehm are but dh picked out something on his own too, so there will be a surprise.

We don't really do much for Easter, we'll color eggs saturday and give the boys baskets on sunday and then do an egg hunt. Last year the boys took turns hiding the plastic eggs around the house all day, lol.

yay for your A Heidi!

We picked a name for our baby girl - Tessa Marie.







:

Today i have to go grocery shopping, then I'm hoping to make it to a playgroup park day, cuz it's been a while and I need some adult interaction, then this evening after dinner and cheesecake I have to work at church for their special Easter service (I'm a paid nursery worker), and hopefully tonight I can go buy Easter stuff. Tomorrow we have a date night to celebrate our 8 year anniversary...if i don't get Easter stuff tonight I'll have to go tomorrow afternoon before date night. oy.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

What a pretty name, Mamabohl! We've got a basket for Henry and a stuffed rabbit for Milo (who has no clue anywya), and an egg hunt on Sunday that my Gram is pulling together.

Happy Birthday!!! (save me a slice of cheesecake!)

Maggirayne- My online classes are 6 weeks long. I had been about to start another one, but I need to get a garden in, and my brother is coming out this spring, and I get to meet my nephew for the first time!!! He's one!







So we decided I could take the class after next.

Yeah- Smee- what're you doin' for Passover? How's the packing coming?

joyfulmom- did you have a discussion with your supervisor? I'm glad Maggirayne had some useful advice for you!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, all!

Love the name Tessa.









Seders were nice, though I'm already sick of matza and we're only 3 days in.







Very no-stress for us, which is tip top. T-11 days to signing and not a SINGLE box is packed. My mom shows up this week, so hopefully we'll get some stuff done while she's here. Part of the thing is that there's no rush - our house isn't on the market at the moment and we're not moving into the new house immediately. But yeah - we need to get on it.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Isn't it funny how the longer you have to do something the longer it takes to actually do it?









Maggirayne- how are you? how's babe/house/preggo-ness? any news?

I am suffering complete shutdown as a result of my class being done. I mean complete. Although the suffering part is relative. And my house is approaching something resembling clean.

I mean crawl into a hole and hibernate.

I shall now commence the highlight of my very exciting evening, and watch the Biggest Loser.







(we should have a 'pickin' my nose' smiley!)


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Seders were nice, though I'm already sick of matza and we're only 3 days in.







Very no-stress for us, which is tip top. T-11 days to signing and not a SINGLE box is packed. My mom shows up this week, so hopefully we'll get some stuff done while she's here. Part of the thing is that there's no rush - our house isn't on the market at the moment and we're not moving into the new house immediately. But yeah - we need to get on it.

Eeek! Packing!
I've never gotten to try Matza.
I did go to Israel my senior yr of HS, and oh, the food. We stayed on a kibbutz, oh, the tomatoes and cucumbers, and the bagels. Good thing I'm eating cottage cheese. And ice cream.







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Isn't it funny how the longer you have to do something the longer it takes to actually do it?









Maggirayne- how are you? how's babe/house/preggo-ness? any news?

I am suffering complete shutdown as a result of my class being done. I mean complete. Although the suffering part is relative. And my house is approaching something resembling clean.

Heh, I realized I have 6 1/2 weeks before baby is here--and this place is seriously wrecked.







:

Baby's been kicking like mad the last week. But is head down and so heartburn has gone away!







: And I started (finally) going to the chiro--oh my word--I feel so much less tense. And she did the Webster, which my midwife said he(?) was LOP last visit, but I kept feeling kicks on my cervix. But that made the round ligament pain go away!







: My back spasms are getting better.

I am so excited to have a homebirth.

Our trip to TX went great--Elisabeth flew great, was a wonderful traveler. I got several compliments. It's called constant distraction/toys/snacks. But she is easygoing. Granted, some kids aren't distracted so easily.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Maggirayne- My online classes are 6 weeks long. I had been about to start another one, but I need to get a garden in, and my brother is coming out this spring, and I get to meet my nephew for the first time!!! He's one!







So we decided I could take the class after next.

joyfulmom- did you have a discussion with your supervisor? I'm glad Maggirayne had some useful advice for you!

Heh, the question is, did it actually help?

We had Easter last weekend--I ate waaaay too much candy!

Ah, 6 weeks, now that's a doable bit, not a monstrous chunk. I dream of starting midwife classes. But when I'm going to have at least two more kids--I think. . . eh. I'll have to wait a few unless DH decides to be a SAHD. But I don't like the idea of being *the* breadwinner.

Actually, this is an ADD question I've sorta pondered and connected, but never asked anyone else--well, duh, not just do you start a project and get tired, but a job, after the newness wears off and it becomes just routine, do you get tired of/hate it?
Teaching became like that--but then I was drowning and had next to no support. School became just hard. Any job after awhile.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
We picked a name for our baby girl - Tessa Marie.







:

Today i have to go grocery shopping, then I'm hoping to make it to a playgroup park day, cuz it's been a while and I need some adult interaction, then this evening after dinner and cheesecake I have to work at church for their special Easter service (I'm a paid nursery worker), and hopefully tonight I can go buy Easter stuff. Tomorrow we have a date night to celebrate our 8 year anniversary...if i don't get Easter stuff tonight I'll have to go tomorrow afternoon before date night. oy.

Happy Anniversary! Yum, cheesecake!
Hope you feel/get better. Hit the garlic and the Vitamin C. I take 4-8 a day of each. It makes a huge difference for me.

Pretty name!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better, Alyse! I can't wait to see a pic of your new little one!! I'm getting baby crazy now that Toby is pushing 11 months. I promised him a year of breastmilk, so no trying until June.

No trying until June.

No trying until June.










Matza is yummy in small quantities. And for matza pizza -







:. But 8 days is a bit much.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Glad you're feeling better, Alyse! I can't wait to see a pic of your new little one!! I'm getting baby crazy now that Toby is pushing 11 months. I promised him a year of breastmilk, so no trying until June.

No trying until June.

No trying until June.

Wait, you will be glad, IMO. It is _no fun_ having no patience with a toddler. But I suppose 3 yo isn't much better. I didn't mind dry-nursing, but it sure is not comfortable. I hate that E didn't get milk to two. And on our trip, she was kinda sick, puked, not hungry, not drinking, we were in TX, and I was worried about her getting dehydrated.

I really miss nursing. And at this point I'm like it didn't always hurt? Really?! Wow. Well, she hasn't latched on in at least a week.









DH is not keen on her nursing after baby's here. But she does fall asleep good at night, so if she nurses just in the mornings and for naps, that will be fine, but I think she'll ask as soon as she sees baby nursing. She loooves nunnies. She'll wake up and snuggle and say "I wike mommy's nunnies. I wuv mommy's nunnies."







And she pretends to nurse.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*Smee*- you crack me up- no trying till june!









I don't know about Matzos being yummy, they taste like saltines to me, but w/o the salt!







I did make a spinach/matzo casserole that was very nice once!







:

I lasted three months into pg w'the nursing thing. DS1 never had a good latch, and once he got teeth- wow!







But after I got pg, I just could. not. I know it's partly b/c of my sensory issues, too. When Milo came, I had actually forgotten how nice it is to nurse someone who has no teeth!







Now that we have two, I'll likely nurse Milo till he's at least two, b/c we're ot planning on trying again until he's talking and using the potty.

*Maggirayne*-I'm glad you're feeling better and I'm jealous about your homebirth! My house mysteriously got messier the closer I got to Milo's due date, even thought I was working so hard to tidy it up! It's funny b/c I KNOW I was tired, but I really can't remember what being that tired felt like.

Eh, the job thing. . . I think, yes, we can burn out on pretty much anything if it gets too frustrating. It's neat you're drooling over MW training, b/c I've been drooling over it too, ever since Henry's birth! Maybe I can combine Missionary work with good midwifery care?

The sun is shining today, and I should really get some laundry done, but I should really rest too. I haven't been sleeping well, and this morning DH told me I've been snoring very loudly for a couple of weeks now.







He said to me, 'it actually sounded painful sometimes!'







Yeah, ya think?


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Toby's starting to nip a bit too.







So not fun. He just sucks SO hard and he tries to get half my boob into his mouth so I quickly get to the point where I feel like my breast (because it's not just my nipples any more) is being sucked raw. I don't know how to fix it, though. His latch is good, it's just WIDE and the suction is ridiculous.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Ugh, is there a LLL or someone you can ask? Has he always had such a strong suck?

Yeah, I am so amazed that DH agreed to a homebirth, and glad. I cry when I think about it. I am so excited!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys, how're all the boobies?









I've had a busy week, but now it's done and I feel like I had fun! It's been up and down a lot, and I haven't been sleeping well, but I only majorly screwed up one thing this week! I forgot missions meeting again. Oh, and I was late for the bridal shower today, because I forgot it wasn't at the one girl's house, it was at church.









I also found my Motivated Moms download!







: My computer is behaving itself for the moment and DH got the taxes done and mailed in time. even if he did stay up till 3:30 am to do it!

We have discovered some carpet beetles, and so are doing some hard core cleaning, like today DH took out one of the storm window frames and scrubbed out the inside b/c there had been dead wasps in there, and apparently carpet beetles like dead things and will live in windows! yick! consequences of living in a 110 yr old house built of wood and horsehair plaster.









The upshot is I have new curtains, and I have conviced DH it would be a good idea to paint the kitchen!!!!!









And Stanley Steamer will be getting a call from me shortly to schedule a full house carpet cleaning!







: Now if we can just keep this ball rolling- I'll be one happy duck come fall!

oohhh, and I got my tomato seedlings repotted, with the incidental help of ds1, who loves potting soil.









let's here it for manic energy!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Ha, any energy would be good.

Actually, I got all but one of the piles in the bedroom picked up. And clothes put away. One thing about having seasons is seasonal clothing. Sigh. And then add maternity, I don't know what to pull out for the summer!

DH was pretty encouraging and helped me get laundry done.

I started making a necklace for a lady who liked mine. Hopefully I can finish it tomorrow.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

hey mamas - there was a pretty helpful article in the NY times today about sending our ADD/HD kiddos off to college and some things we'll need to think about. I know I'm at least 10 years away but it still made me think of things I'll need to keep in mind









also I know some of you all are in college yourselves...

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/19/ed...college&st=cse


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Ya wanna know how ADD I am?
I've never really read your name until today, Andrea. I've always read it ans it sounded in my head like fliminvimin. I'm not even sure I read the mama.

Does anyone else skip over words, well not words, I read words, but I think it's abbreviations like that. Like I used read smeisnotapirate and wonder if it was same as not a pirate until I read your explanation on MDC somewhere.

Maybe (ha!) my braini s just weird.

Thanks for the article!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I often skip over lots of words. I've always been a skimmer. It's good often, I mean I easily skip over all the ads on websites. When I've needed to cram, I could skim a lot and capture much of the content I needed too (at least till I ended up in killer weed out college classes)

I really skim books and even songs. I like music, but I rarely actually know what the words are. I could read and LOVE a whole book and not be able to tell you what it was about, or what all the characters names are. I just read/listen for enjoyment and dont' really remember much. Although, I seem to do okay with most series books--- like as soon as I'm back in the books 'world' I remember most of what I need to. FOr me the music or story is really just about an 'essence'- it makes me feel a certain way during the song or book, but I don''t really retain much.

It's funny, dh and I sometimes have read (not lately) books around the same time. He'll pronounce the names differently than I will. Often I don't really even know how I pronounce them. If I 'say' them in my mind it is like I have not said them yet and if I try to say them outloud how I read them, I can't always do it. I'll have to say it a few times outloud and figure it out and then I realize how the words and what my mind processes/'hears' dont' really connect.
But the songs thing, for me is really pronounced. I'd NEVER do karaoke, I'd be too embarrassed and it takes me forever to memorize songs, even simple kids songs. I can have a conversation about a book I've read and manage okay, but I couldnt repeat lyrics or tell you what a song is really about. It is really hard for me to actually understand the words. I've always had a hard time with memorizing things, too.

And for screennames, I do often really skim them and dont' 'see' them either. But then other times, the unique screen names often make it easier for me to place someone. I do find myself glancing at them (and user titles/locations) from time to time, because they are just an endless source of amusements

Is yours Maggi rain or Maggi I ran or something else?

Mine is just Jess (short for jessica) and my old email jgh1- not very creative, but one I can remember since I was on a few sites. I used to be chilla or chillaj, but that one was always taken, so I came up with a lame newer one and try to stick with it, lol.

Jessica


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for keeping the thread going... I have to say I LOL at the 'how're all the boobies comment'
We are suddenly in the middle of putting our house on the market, hoping maybe to be able to sell it and move, but it has been a LOT of work, actually pretty much all I've been doing.
I have so many questions, but no time, lol.

I'm almost through with my very -overdue copy of So I'm not stupid.....
I also have a copy of a Workbook for ADHD, which I need to get my dh to read too. It looks pretty helpful
http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Your...0192309&sr=8-1

Anyone go through the book??

One thing I HATE to do is workbooks. I hate having a record (my writing) IN the book. I don't like to have a record of something I've started and not finished. Or when I write messy (like I start out wanting to do it, but wanting to write everything 'neatly' but then I write messy because I always start to scrawl when I'm in a hurry).

Anyways, I can download the worksheets for the most part, so I'll do that, but it is interesting the many ways I can be 'blocked' as well as the sheer lack of time.

And since I don't really have a final 'diagnosis' other than, its likely to probably that I have ADD, its frustrating because I sometimes dont' feel it totally fits, but the methods really do seem like they would really help, so even w/o a diagnosis I should just move forward.

Have a couple folllow up appts. in 2 weeks, which I _really_ need to get a list of questions together for.

Take care everyone!
rambly Jessica

Jessica


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*Andrea-* thanks for that link!

*Magirayne-* you are too funny! I do that too, I'll just kind of skim over something and it gets an assigned sound in my head like, 'msbfyiutb' !!







Or I'll transpose syllables and read Gawain as Gaiwin in my head for years until one day I read the book and discover that's not the poor guys name at all!








*
jess-* seems like we've had an active spring in the sore boobies department!









good luck with that appointment, I hope you can get good questions written down and be coherent when you talk to the doc.









I need to get another copy of that book, I'll leave the workbook though, I hate workbooks.

I hate moving so much that you guys who are/have moving/moved are giving me a massive case of stressed induced itchies!







: It seems like whenever I get stressed my skin just goes insane, like the only way my body can express the emotions is physically.

my psoriasis is sooooo bad right now, and one night my ds1 said to me, 'mommy what's that on your leg?' nad I told him it was just momma's itchy skin. he told me, 'you better get rid of it!' yeah, babe, I'd love too.









very much channelling my excess energy into house cleaning right now, and yard stuff, etc. lovin' spring, that's me!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

LOL - people always misread my user name. most people think it's something with "flaming" in it...

it's supposed to be "florida (FL) minivan mama" I got it from an article I read soon after becoming a mom on salon.com
http://archive.salon.com/mwt/feature...van/index.html










I also skim, btw


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

did you just change your senior member title? I think I would have remembered 'dunderhead'!!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

lol, no, it's been dunderhead for a ridiculously long time... I was thinking maybe I should change it because Michael & Pam no longer work for dunder-mifflin! I don't know what I'd change it to though.....


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Andrea, how many ongoing threads are we on together, and I swear I've never seen the "dunderhead" part!!! So I guess there's my answer to the "do you skim" question.









I'm actually pretty good right now. The boobies are feeling better. I think Tov just needed to get used to the latch with his new teeth, because he hasn't been biting







:. I got DH to agree to prime the whole house (lead paint EVERYWHERE) before moving in - lead paint scares the CRAP out of me because we have a crawler who eats _everything_. Hairballs from the cats, random fuzz on the floor, pieces of string, dirt....... I don't want to add lead paint chippings to his list. The kid can eat all the laundry lint he wants as long as he doesn't eat lead paint. So I'm much less stressed now.

HOWEVER (







) this is going to be a nutso week. Tonight I have lessons and our community Yom HaShoah service, tomorrow I meet with a friend to go over music for Friday night services and I teach lessons all night, Wednesday I have to chant the Torah portion for this week for the rabbi and is our walk-through and a dinner with friends (that'll be a good day I hope), Thursday we sign on the house and have rehearsal for the special service on Friday, Friday is services where I also have to chant Torah this week. Saturday is a big Yom HaAtzmaut (Israel's Independence Day) celebration where I have to lead people in Israeli dancing....








: If I make it through the week...........







THEN we can start working on the house.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
it's supposed to be "florida (FL) minivan mama" I got it from an article I read soon after becoming a mom on salon.com
http://archive.salon.com/mwt/feature...van/index.html

What a funny article.
I did figure it out yesterday.
Hmm, flamin' van mama? Ya go around in a van setting fires?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
*Magirayne-* you are too funny! I do that too, I'll just kind of skim over something and it gets an assigned sound in my head like, 'msbfyiutb' !!







Or I'll transpose syllables and read Gawain as Gaiwin in my head for years until one day I read the book and discover that's not the poor guys name at all!









I hate moving so much that you guys who are/have moving/moved are giving me a massive case of stressed induced itchies!







: It seems like whenever I get stressed my skin just goes insane, like the only way my body can express the emotions is physically.

my psoriasis is sooooo bad right now, and one night my ds1 said to me, 'mommy what's that on your leg?' nad I told him it was just momma's itchy skin. he told me, 'you better get rid of it!' yeah, babe, I'd love too.









Ugh on the psoriasis.
Sore boobies, I haven't tried nursing for two weeks? I forget. I miss it, but I don't miss hurting. Elisabeth still tells me, I wuv nunnies every morning. I've told her nunnies won't be owie when baby comes out.

I do the transposing syllables more often than skimming. I cannot skim and 'get' stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
I'm almost through with my very -overdue copy of So I'm not stupid.....
I also have a copy of a Workbook for ADHD, which I need to get my dh to read too. It looks pretty helpful
http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Your...0192309&sr=8-1

Anyone go through the book??

Anyways, I can download the worksheets for the most part, so I'll do that, but it is interesting the many ways I can be 'blocked' as well as the sheer lack of time.

And since I don't really have a final 'diagnosis' other than, its likely to probably that I have ADD, its frustrating because I sometimes dont' feel it totally fits, but the methods really do seem like they would really help, so even w/o a diagnosis I should just move forward.

I don't like 'messing' books up, even workbooks. I'd rather write on my journal or type so it's readable. I should read that boo tho'.

How does ADD not fit?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
I really skim books and even songs. I like music, but I rarely actually know what the words are. I could read and LOVE a whole book and not be able to tell you what it was about, or what all the characters names are. I just read/listen for enjoyment and dont' really remember much. Although, I seem to do okay with most series books--- like as soon as I'm back in the books 'world' I remember most of what I need to. FOr me the music or story is really just about an 'essence'- it makes me feel a certain way during the song or book, but I don''t really retain much.

It's funny, dh and I sometimes have read (not lately) books around the same time. He'll pronounce the names differently than I will. Often I don't really even know how I pronounce them. If I 'say' them in my mind it is like I have not said them yet and if I try to say them outloud how I read them, I can't always do it. I'll have to say it a few times outloud and figure it out and then I realize how the words and what my mind processes/'hears' dont' really connect.
but I couldnt repeat lyrics or tell you what a song is really about. It is really hard for me to actually understand the words. I've always had a hard time with memorizing things, too.

Is yours Maggi rain or Maggi I ran or something else?









It is Maggi rain. I love rain, and I like slightly different but not too cr8tive spellings.

ITU with the song lyrics. DH amazes me because he knows all these lyrics, and I'm like how? And it will be music he's not listened to in years.

Oh yeah, and pronunciation--mine is words that I've only read, not heard. islet is islet, not eyelet. I forget. But DH teases me. I used to say, as a child, re-lay-tive, not rel-uh-tive for family.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Hello, All. It's been quite a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
We picked a name for our baby girl - Tessa Marie.







:

Hope it's not too late to say I think that's a beautiful name.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
let's here it for manic energy!

















Woo hoo!

My misunderstandings: Maggirayne= Migraine (I seriously thought you have migraines and decided to- celebrate it with a pretty spelling), Heidirk= Heidi Kirk, Flminivanmama= at first I thought Flim flam mama







I looked closer and decided FL stood for 'full', full minivan mama. And out on the general boards, Smokering- Smoker Ing.

I remember that I _loved_ Little House on the Prairie and Little Women when I was a girl, they were on my favorites list. And I remember skipping whole pages to get to the dialogue, and not knowing major plot points.







Years later reading the Little House books to my daughter







portions of it I didn't recognize at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
And since I don't really have a final 'diagnosis' other than, its likely to probably that I have ADD, its frustrating because I sometimes dont' feel it totally fits, *but the methods really do seem like they would really help, so even w/o a diagnosis I should just move forward.*









Someone, maybe on this thread, said that it doesn't always matter about a diagnosis, as long as you are finding ways to help yourself get along better. So if you find that the workbook helps than stick with it!

Since I've been here at MDC I've discovered that aspects of adhd, apraxia, obsessive compulsive disorder, aspergers, obsessive compulsive _personality_ disorder all describe me and my daughter and my son to a greater and lesser extent. Well, I'd feel a little sheepish about trying to get a doctor to diagnose all those disorders in my kids.

But it helps me understand me and my kids.

Not wanting to 'put it on paper': I totally get this. My sister gave me my first journal when I was 10-ish y.o. I had typically deplorable handwriting. About half way through I gave up in disgust and threw it away because I hated that my handwriting was so messy, and I hated what I'd written. I was realizing that I was different and was having a very difficult time with it. I've got two or three journals that I started as an adult, put them aside, got bored with them, lost them, come across them again and then I feel ashamed to look at them. The notebooks are never filled. My sentiments sometimes make me cringe. I can kind of laugh at it now, though.

Eighth grade is going much better for my daughter than seventh grade did.







She's using Concerta and it's been very helpful. She's got a new set of friends that are interested in doing well in school and like learning. She was told me the other day that she's frustrated and disappointed with herself that even though she's having such a better year and the medicine is such a help, she feels like the 'dumb' one in her group. She is in the High Achievers track which means the material is a grade ahead. She is getting C's, B's and A's, and it's hard work for her, while her friends consistently get all As and don't seem to have to work hard at all. I reminded her that these gals are _exceptionally_ focused, not the norm, one of her closest friends is the top student in their grade. I remind her that getting a B in these classes is like getting an A in the regular level class.

Though I certainly, completely understand. I'm 40 y.o. and it's only been recently that I realized how much my ego has suffered because I compare myself to my older, more accomplished siblings. I started looking around and comparing them to other folks, and really, my brother and sisters are above average smart and creative. I'm just a regular person. Plus, I'm seven years younger than my closest sibling. I unfairly compared my abilities to theirs when I was a kid and figured I should be as capable as they were. Well, a 10 y.o. isn't going to be as capable as a 17 y.o. or a 20 or 23 y.o. But I just couldn't see that.







:

That's enough going on about it from me!!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

well, heidirk is just my name plus my middle and last initials. not too cr8tive







I know, but It neede to be something I wouldn't forget!









*journeymom-*







: I have probably fifteen journals, each with one or ten pages filled, then- nothing.

Your post reminded me of the reading I had been doing over on the Gifted board. I think a lot of us feel stupid as a result of our alternate wiring, but really, we are probably no less intelligent than any of our famil/siblings. we're just less productive in this framework, YK? I remember the psychologist who diagnosed me elling me it would be impossible to ever measure my IQ properly.
It isn't that your DD is less intelligent, it's like she's a foreign program on a computer, it might be a great program, but it's incompatable wih the resident software.

and I remember reading the narrative parts, because I had problems with reading dialogue.









I see similarities in myself to dyscalcula, but I'm not going to wastetime andmoney trying to get another diagnosis!









*MAggirayne-* OHHhhh! Islet as in related to island? yeah, I would have said is-let too. It hasn't until now, been necessary for me to actually attempt pronunciation!









I'm glad Elizabeth is OK with things for now. DS1 has said to me a few times now, "I would like to nurse!" so we've tried a few times, but it's on-then-off.
pop on then pop off. I was surprised he remembered how to latch!

*smeisnotapirate-* well, I'm relieved you're not overcomitted or anything like that!









re the lead, it might be a good idea to get his lead level tested now, to establish a baseline. It's a pain to get blood drawn, but even newpaint can chip and the dust can be in carpet and stuff.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Me? Overcommitted? The sad thing is that besides being ima, my job is part-time! It's mostly the fact that I have a TON of students until the end of May and then it'll drop off.......... from 20 to 8!







:

Good idea about the baseline. We have one for DH, because his job is....... lead-y? But not one for Toby or me.

I'm the same way with the journals. I have a blog and I'll go through spurts of posting.

Heidi, despite knowing your IRL, I never put together Heidi-R-K. I thought that maybe you were a Mavericks fan (Dirk Nowitshkywhoosie) or one of the boys' middle names was Dirk. I saw Hei-Dirk.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

:

well, that was the intention, but some people figured it out, and I thought I was being all clever!









IMHO, being Ima _is_ a full time job!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Are the Mavericks baseball, or football?







:


----------



## Nelybel (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi all,

I've been reading and reading and just realized that if I wait until I finish I'll never post. And I'm dying to jump in here (and I'm usually kind of shy). My head is so full of thoughts and reactions and 'me too's' I feel like its going to explode. Sadly - I have to run as I have to get the kids to playdate and me to the doctors for a physical and an EKG as I'm getting ready to explore the whole meds thing. (I'm dreading it and hopeful all at the same time.) I'm in the process of getting this diagnosis as the result of going into therapy for eating issues...which led to anxiety issues...which is now leading to a possible ADD dx.

Anyway - so glad you are all here. I've appreciated your posts so much. Looking forward to getting back with some more info and questions etc.

nel


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Nelybel!

welcome to our







: club!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

hi nelybel







:


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Yo!

Basketball, sweetie. Basketball.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Ohhhhh!
















:


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Hi Nelybel!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
Hello, All. It's been quite a while.

My misunderstandings: Maggirayne= Migraine (I seriously thought you have migraines and decided to- celebrate it with a pretty spelling), Heidirk= Heidi Kirk,








Someone, maybe on this thread, said that it doesn't always matter about a diagnosis, as long as you are finding ways to help yourself get along better. So if you find that the workbook helps than stick with it!

Hey journeymom, great to see you!
I am







It is funny how you assume everyone sees things the way you do. I never imagined the different ways you read Maggi-rain!

Good thing to remember. I'm not officially diagnosed--missed the follow-up appt. with a psych because I'm always late and never rescheduled. It was an hour and a half away. Sigh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelybel* 
ng and just realized that if I wait until I finish I'll never post. And I'm dying to jump in here (and I'm usually kind of shy). My head is so full of thoughts and reactions and 'me too's' I feel like its going to explode.

Hi Nel! Just jump in. We have fun here!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

If anyone needs a quick, easy, yummy, rich dessert, this recipe is soooo delicious!


----------



## Nelybel (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi all,

Thanks for the welcome. I've really enjoyed the spirit of these threads (which I finally finished by the way - whoo-hoo hyperfocus. My kids were wondering where I disappeared to).

In response to some of the self-medicating I read about I experimented with eating dark chocolate covered espresso beans this morning. (I know - I know. But I'm a compulsive overeater attempting recovery and enjoyed the excuse to try something a little off the approved menu!!). Anyway - to my surprise I think it helped a bit. I managed to stay focused enough to finish preparing the back flowerbed so I can plant some veggies in the next few days (fingers crossed). And the kids and I rambled up and down the block and picked up trash for Earth Day. I feel ridiculously cheerful about those little accomplishments...but there is a down side. I struggle so much with the house. We live in a small apt with two kids. I also watch my cousins son every day so there are three kids running around making messes. I struggle with my own messes and staying consistent with helping the kids pick up so you can imagine. And of course I stress over this terribly since my husband really values and needs some clean, clear space in the place. I'm a major people-pleaser and constantly feel like I'm failing and that gets soooo old.

Anyway - today I came in at one point from the dirt digging and there were all kinds of new messes everywhere. For some reason the kids decided to create a blockade in the one doorway between the main part of the apt and the bedrooms/bathroom. They dragged out tons of stuff from their room (pillows/blankets/toy bins etc.) and piled them up there. Then, ds decided to "clean" the vacuum cleaner (on my *bed*!!!) and had it in pieces in the "adult" bedroom. Of course there was also all kinds of messes everywhere else, including the breakfast dishes (and last nights etc.) and other things too numerous to mention....and I lost it. Oddly enough I wasn't angry feeling....I just had reached the end. I pitched absolutely everything I could find that belonged to a kid or that a kid had been playing with into their room. Even the vacuum cleaner. (ducking head) I know that isn't very very good parenting technique...and my rather intense son got pretty angry. My voice was calm and we talked about it afterward. I'm not sure what I'm going to do next. I'm making it up as I go along...but I get tons of flack from the kids about helping pick-up. And I'm always willing to help. Anyway - thats another whole discussion. But basically my frustration with the constant disorganization (my own) just came to a head and boom!!. (I do have to admit that the act of pitching everything in their room felt kind of fun. And I know I'm going to end up dealing with it one way or the other. Still....Aiigghhh!!

Sorry - that wasn't much of an introduction. Or perhaps it was.

Anyway must run - again. The kids are calling. If you're still reading - thanks. I don't know how to work the smilies...or how to quote for that matter....but thanks for being here.

Nel


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmm, maybe you can make a comfort corner for your DH a safe place that is his that stays clean even the rest of the living room/apt is a diaster. Hmm, I wonder if my DH would like that.









It's hard being in an apt. I think the Gentle Discipline forum might have some Playful Parenting techniques for getting kids to help clean up.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Nelybel

I'd say you fit right in!









One of the things I find the most challenging is the intensity that comes with this, so I know what you mean. I caffeinate, too. It's amazing what those little beans can do!









FYI- for the smilies- when you reply to a thread, there are smilies to the left of the box you type in > Under them is a little [ More ] you can click on the smilies themselves, or on the 'more' and it will open a window full, that you can just click on. just make sure your cursor's where you want the smilies before you click it. before long, you'll know the codes, and will be able to type them in your sleep!









try some out on us! we don't mind!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I totally didn't see the smilie bit, but quoting, you click on the button taht says quote to quote that post and the middle (quotation marks) button to quote more than one person at a time. It turns orange when it's selected.

I select things to quote and end up not responding to those threads--lol!

Oh and you end up thinking in smilies, adding them to your mental stream of what you're saying/thinking. And I lay awake and think, "Oh, I want to ask about xyz on MDC."


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah, a couple times I've tried to used MDC smilie codes on Facebook.







:


----------



## Nelybel (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi all,
Thanks for the suggestions and the tutorials on smilies and quoting etc. However, all I see is a 'box' below where I'm writing the message with some smilies in it. When I click on one it just goes up by the title....like this...(and the question mark just appeared up above by the title line.) Sigh.

And I'll try to figure out the quoting thing later. My brain didn't quite grasp it this time. :->

OK - a little intro. I'm a 44 yr old mom of 2. To the outer world, it looks like I've accomplished quite a bit (I have a doctorate in music and have had some success in my career). When my Psychiatrist first asked if I might consider whether or not I have ADD I sort of laughed. I didn't know much about it...but used to joke to myself that I must have ADD. To other people I just joked that I had a brain like a sieve or holes in my head. I've been loathe to explore the ADD thing and usually I love to research something I'm interested in. All my life I've just felt like I'm lazy or self-indulgent or undisciplined because I just couldn't seem to get "real-life" stuff done (like cleaning or paying bills or remembering anything longer than 2 seconds even if it is written down....because you have to actually look at the list - or be able to find it - for it to do any good!!!). As I look back I realize that so much of what I accomplished was with great chaos and stress to myself because I would hyperfocus at the end (new word to me until last week) and kill myself to finish whatever project or paper or assignment or job...including getting out of the house everyday. I used to fear that I would never be able to marry because I was such a mess. I did marry somewhat later than others and the one thing that was a stress in the marriage was this 'real-life'/housekeeping stuff. And then when I had kids it got worse. One was still sort of OK...but two totally spanked my butt. I started "hiding" more in stupid computer games and felt constantly like I was busy all day but never got a.n.y.t.h.i.n.g. done. I felt easily overwhelmed and like a constant failure. I was binging worse than ever and started having panic attacks. So I finally got myself to a counselor (after thinking I should for over a year. It took that long for me to get it organized). I got the counselor primarily for the eating disorder (which is still in process) and after a number of months she gently suggested meds....and sent me to a psychiatrist. Our visits were very business-like (no therapy....just med decisions etc.) but he is the one that said "Hmmmm - perhaps ADD might fit here". It took another year before I got to this point....which is finally researching ADD and looking into meds for it. I feel like this is majorly impacting my ability to parent and my ability to live healthy....because everything comes down to organization and planning ahead....something I seem incapable of doing. I feel like my entire life I have only been reacting to life (and various small and large crisis) instead of acting on it.

Sorry for the long paragraph. I'm trying not to go to my perfectionist side and worry about what I say or edit because I figure I better just let it all be "what it is" in this thread. If not here...where can I.? (Did that make sense?) The kids have brought their star wars game into the bedroom so I'd better stop for now. Just want to say that currently, so much seems to be connecting up in regards to ADD. The way I have friends (never stay in contact etc.) and the way I've somehow managed to cope and get things done....but never in a way that I feel good about etc. I see the Psych guy next Tuesday and I have a lot of questions for him. I'm worried about the gifts I do have disappearing if I go on meds. I'm worried about the side effects. I'm worried that if I don't try meds, I'll never get a handle on this. I think food has a lot to do with it...but I can't get organized enough to manage my food etc. !!!

Anyway - till later,
Nel


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Nel, I'm a musician, too! Got my bachelor's in music, and will be working on my masters soon (I'm 24, so I have time







). I feel ya about the planning thing - the hardest thing about teaching for me is the lesson planning.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

oh, dear, dear Nelybel!









I could have written your post! And yues, please don't get distracted proofreading posts on this hread, we don';t care! (and , no, the typos in that sentence were not purposeful!)









Maybe you should bring up with your docs whether iot'sd possible for your eating disorder to be a result of your ADD? Many of us have impulse control issues, which take many, many forms.


----------



## Nelybel (Oct 16, 2003)

Ohhhh - you guys are so nice. I could just cry. What a relief to be able to talk about my "failures" and not feel so guilty or embarrassed!

Smeis...what kind of music? What age do you teach? I actually love teaching...except for the organizational part. I used to joke that I would take a job that paid half as much as another...if the poor paying job had a secretary!! I used to have to plan tours and fund-raisers and such. Oh the stress!!! Ugh. I taught High School choir and strings for 8 years and while working on my DMA did 8 more years with a church youth choir. I got to teach college for 2 years and loved that too. (come to find out...not that much different than dealing with high school kids :-> ) I started my Masters at age 25 and had a blast. Much more fun taking classes you're actually interested in. Although oddly enough I've usually enjoyed school because I like learning and I'm interested in a lot of things. It just went hand in hand with a lot of stress.

By the way - all my life I've been told I come across very intense (mostly by my family). Emphatic way of speaking...big reactions etc. Has anyone else experienced that? Might that have anythnhng to do with ADD? (Hmmmm - impulse control. I've always been a "what you see is what you get" kind of person. I don't hide stuff well. I see that as a plus in many ways....but it did make my reactions sudden and big. They still are with my kids....and I hate that.)

Interesting about the eating disorder and ADD. I was very interested in that nutrition article someone posted about a while back. I do know that once...about 4 years ago...I managed to follow a very strict, pure way of eating for about 8 weeks...and by 6 weeks I had a mental clarity that was very new and unusual for me. I never related it (at the time) to getting things done....but I certainly "knew my own mind" in a way I never had before...or since!! I'll ask him....and my therapist. Interesting.

Thanks again!
Nel


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

ummmm, intense? YES! ME!!! I have scared away many many potential friends!







I'm developing a sense of humor about it though, b/c now a lot of my friends have ADD!









What 'diet' were you on? I had that happen too, when I was on Atkins. (no it's not all bacon.)

That's one of the hardest things about being preggo, and nursing, I MUST eat carbohydrates. Really, normally I could go almost entirely w/o them!

I just realised I've been preggo and/or nursing since September of 2005?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Nelybel, impulsive and intense, definitely. I've been described that way.

Take your time absorbing all the new information you're finding. Give yourself time to come to terms with new ways of thinking about yourself. It really is amazing, isn't it!

Question about ritalin! I'm aware that ritalin can lessen the user's appetite. My daughter's appetite lessened a little after she started ritalin.

*If you or any of your relations use ritalin, have you had the opposite reaction, being ravenously hungry??*

Which reminds me, I was going to mention diet related to ADHD, as well. I've seen low blood sugar connected to adhd a few times. Not as a cause, but as something that exacerbates adhd. If your blood sugar level isn't _sufficient_ and _steady_ your mental acuity can be impaired. This is true for everyone, but the affects are more dramatic if you have adhd. The solution is to eat regularly, all those beans, veggies and whole grains that we already know are so good, because they take longer to digest than simple, refined foods do and therefor have better staying power. Also, a little protein through out the day, because again, it give the brain some staying power.

I make excellent buttermilk pancakes, if I do say so myself.







The Saturday or Sunday morning when we have stacks of pancakes with maple syrup and dh's excellent coffee, I can guarantee that within 2 hours I will have crashed and be a shaky, unfocused, useless mess.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelybel* 
Ohhhh - you guys are so nice. I could just cry. What a relief to be able to talk about my "failures" and not feel so guilty or embarrassed!

Smeis...what kind of music? What age do you teach? I actually love teaching...except for the organizational part. I used to joke that I would take a job that paid half as much as another...if the poor paying job had a secretary!! I used to have to plan tours and fund-raisers and such. Oh the stress!!! Ugh. I taught High School choir and strings for 8 years and while working on my DMA did 8 more years with a church youth choir. I got to teach college for 2 years and loved that too. (come to find out...not that much different than dealing with high school kids :-> ) I started my Masters at age 25 and had a blast. Much more fun taking classes you're actually interested in. Although oddly enough I've usually enjoyed school because I like learning and I'm interested in a lot of things. It just went hand in hand with a lot of stress.

In college, it was conducting and voice. I'm now the Cantorial Soloist at my synagogue. I teach an adult choir, a children's choir, manage a high school music consortium, teach chanting to the B'nai Mitzvah students, cantor Friday night and Saturday morning services, teach religious school music for ages 2-18, and teach voice and piano to congregants who are interested.

My biggest fear about the job is planning our music festival. It gives me ulcers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
ummmm, intense? YES! ME!!! I have scared away many many potential friends!







I'm developing a sense of humor about it though, b/c now a lot of my friends have ADD!









Yuppers! I do that, too. After meeting someone once, I come off like HEY I'M YOUR BEST FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!! But it's really just me being that enthused about everything.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey, Smee, you signed on the house, right? How's it going?

AAM- today, I am all, 'OK, I can do this, I can get this house under control and keep it that way' one minute, and ready to burn it to the ground the next minute.

Is it any wonder that all I can manage some days is crawl into a virtual hole and hide from my life?

I found my Motivated Moms download!







: That might have something to do with my delusions of grandeur today.









I can say two good things about today, 1) I am ahead of the laundry!!! 2) My dishwasher door is clean! OK, three things, 3) I have read to DS1 this morning! oh, 4) and I called the E-town Historical society about getting hiostorical status granted for our house, and maybe get some help in restoring it.

OK, now back to work!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Heidi - I also do way better on a low carb diet.

journeymom - my ds takes ritalin & has low blood sugar. the ritalin completely ruins his appetite but if he doesn't eat frequently he's a total mess


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Yup! We own TWO houses now.







:

We've been cleaning like maniacs. Anyone else love doing mindless work? I feel so centered when cleaning or pulling staples out of a wall (don't ask







).


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I totally understand, ripping out the old carpet in our living room was some of the most satisfying work I've ever done!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmm, re: the diet thing, when I was on the candida diet I felt likeI had a brain. I ate tons of veggies and meat and rice (which wasn't technically allowed, but man, it was hard enough).

I contributed the fogginess to yeast overgrowth.









Sara, yay! Congrats!







:
And I totally get enamoured with organizing say, the top of my dresser and the rest of the room can look like a hurricane hit.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

And re: diet--I've been craving Coke with this baby.
But I can't tell much difference.









I made this for supper tonight with grilled Cajun chicken (on our new grill). I added xylitol since we're minimizing sugar--a good thing, Elisabeth loved it. She totally ignored the cucumber I had left out for her and ate the salad.








It was super easy but really good.

My changes:
I didn't measure anything--lol!
one cucumber
1 1/2 small/med tomatoes
dried Basil instead of fresh parsley
dash of garlic powder
added some onion only in mine--DH doesn't like it.
1 1/2 tsp of xylitol
dash of balsamic vinegar
I used maybe a TBP of white vinegar and lemon each

*Dave's Tomato and Cucumber Salad*
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/fo...r-Salad-108504
*Ingredients:*
* 1/3 cup olive oil
* 1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
* 1 tablespoon distilled white vinegar
* 1 1/4 teaspoons salt
* 1 teaspoon ground cumin
* 1/2 teaspoon black pepper
* 3 3/4 lb vine-ripened or plum tomatoes, cut into 1/3-inch dice (4 cups)
* 1 lb seedless cucumber (usually plastic-wrapped), cut into 1/3-inch dice (2 1/2 cups)
* 3/4 cup finely chopped fresh curly parsley (from 1 bunch)
* 1/4 cup finely chopped onion (preferably sweet onion, such as Vidalia or Walla Walla)

*Directions:*
Whisk together oil, lemon juice, vinegar, salt, cumin, and pepper in a medium bowl. Add tomatoes, cucumber, parsley, and onion and stir to combine. Let stand at room temperature 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

wow, sounds good! I'm drinking a Coke right now. . .









I took my 85 year old Grandmother out for her birthday dinner today!







She wanted to go out for Chinese!







I love my Gram, she is possibly the coolest Grandmother ever.









I have also been crocheting up a storm the last few days, I'm perfecting a string bag design I've been working on for a while, in my head. If it turns out well, I'll make a few more, and then there is a local store that said they will try to sell them for me!







: I'm going to make some more of the cotton crocheted stuffed balls for babies that I've made, meybe they will sell too.

And, ourgarden is ready for planting! IL's brought over the rototiller, and worked the two patches for us. So Monday, I'll be outside putting in carrots, onions, peas, lettuce, spinach, swiss chard, and. . .







not sure what else. Oh, tomatos and peppers, but they'll have to waitfor another week I think.

I wish we had gotten more hardcore housecleaning done, but I will try to be saatisfied with what we accomplished instead!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, ITU the hardcore cleaning. I tried folding laundry, but if you don't get it all done and put away, then you're redoing it. Which I'm doing. Sigh. I suppose I could have DH put some things away.

I had lost and found my May DDC beads. I joined both May and June and did both bead swaps. I love beading. If I get the laundry all folded and the table cleared, I am going to let myself do beading.







:

Yesterday I found out two online friends are expecting! Fun! And today at church I found out that an acquaintance (who I'd talked to in the cry room and also met online on Diaperswappers, and she figured out the connection!) anyway, learned that she had a homebirth with another midwife I know.

I should make a to do list and come back and update.
*Today:*
Fold laundry (did I say that before? lol)
Clear table
Run load of Laundry

DH picked up all the toys yesterday, so I'm not falling over blocks and duplos--yay!

*This week:*
*Monday:*
Playdate 10:30 am
Natural Mamas 6 pm
Make necklace for Christy
Order Green Pastures stuff from coop

*Tuesday:*
Pack for trip
Get some more 'new' toys for airplane ride
Mail package and book

*Wednesday:*
Finish packing for trip
Chiro appt 11 am

*Thursday:*
Counselor appt 9:45 am
Airport at noon







: (I wanted to see her before going to see my mom. Pray for me if you think of it. I'm 8 months preggo, have a very active toddler and being around family is stressful. And I have this much patience.)

I am reading this article about setting goals, and it is really good. She has some more good articles about organizing.

And a tip for getting laundry done that's helped me--I load the washer the night before and add the soap, so all I have to do is hit Start the next am. If I run it, it sits there all night and most of the next day--phew. And if I don't load it, it's lunchtime before I get it loaded.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

hey all, computer's on the fritz again, so if I dissapear, you know why!

i'll check back leter if I can!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Heidi, Toby loves your little crocheted ball! I think you could make some money from that idea.

So this house........... woo. Lots of mindless work to be done. We're going to have a priming party soon. I think we've agreed to clean up the main house, prime and put the floors down in it, and close off the in-law quarters until we can rustle up a Home Equity LOC. Ceilings need to come down in the in-law quarters before we can open it up again.

Sooooooooo I get to spend the week scrubbing walls and getting things ready to prime. THEN, we get to paint EVERY SURFACE in the house - windowsills, trim, walls, ceilings.

Yeeeek!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Good Luck on thehousework, Sara!! I am so glad he likes it! It was fun to make! Milo got teething biscuitsmeared all over is, so I popped it into the wash, andit came outlooking like new! I need to go getmore yarn. and stuffin's!!

The bag is coming along nicely. If I can turn them out fast enough, I should be able to make something from that.

got lots of work to do this week. oy, I need to go to bed.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Heidi, I meant to ask - how do you like the FlyLady system? I feel like I need something more structured, but I never hold myself to anything.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sara*--I love painting. Okay, so I haven't painted anything pmajor since I was a kid, but I wish I could help!

I just don't get into doing Flylady. It makes sense, but I want to do it all right away, not slowly build up, so I never start. And I lean towards barefoot in the house, so the shoes thing annoys me.









I read Julie Morgenstern's Time Management from the Inside Out and made up a schedule and put all my hotspots on it. Made a time each area got attention and daily chores, It was for our two-bdrm apt three years ago. I should see how much tweaking it needs and try it.
I never used it tho'. :shakinghead

My baby is going to be 2 years old in a week! AHHHHH!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

The shoe thing *really* annoyed me, too... also it seemed like there was never any question that all these things should be done. I would have liked to have seen some sort of stepping back and encouraging people to build a support system- especially for mothers with infants.

I tried it when my son was pretty young, so much has changed in 4 years. It was a yahoo group and all the reminders would come through in emails... and there were many email testimonials (which annoyed me, but yes, sometimes they were inspirational... I totally saw why they were there, they just didn't help me, just made me feel guilty for not reading something). I just needed a fly-lady 'lite' version, or customizable, lol.

It was a little helpful to break things down, but then I'd get discouraged because I'd get all these reminders of what to do and if I wouldn't do them, I'd keep putting them on reminder to do it again... and then I'd get frustrated and delete them all, etc.
Then, I'd get annoyed about the ones that were not relevant for me. Then I got all anal and created my own routines based on flylady and others (maybe motivated mom).

The premise of doing things in 15 min intervals is great, if you can 'just do it'. But for me, I tended to get all wound up on the details and never got around to the doing.

I'd certainly say be willing to try it out if the idea strikes you positively, but be VERY willing to dismiss parts of it and aware of how you are reacting to it.

It would be amusing and interesting to see if a flylady-like ADD version exists(-:

Jessica


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I've been meaning to ask this forever, and thought, why not here.... although I've considered taking it to TAO.

What's a nicer word for 'anal' or 'ocd'? I find myself wanting to describe my 'quirks' as anal and I really don't like that descriptive. Some people have suggested ocd, but it doesn't always fit, and I really don't think it is appropriate to use it.

Jessica


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Perfectionist? Detail-oriented?

Yeah, the shoes thing wouldn't fly here. It's a chore for me to put them on to go out of the yard, even when it's too cold for me to be walking around in bare feet.

I'm willing to take it or leave it. I just feel like I need a kind of routine for myself.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
The shoe thing *really* annoyed me, too... also it seemed like there was never any question that all these things should be done. *I would have liked to have seen some sort of stepping back and encouraging people to build a support system- especially for mothers with infants.*

I tried it when my son was pretty young, so much has changed in 4 years. It was a yahoo group and all the reminders would come through in emails... and there were many email testimonials (which annoyed me, but yes, sometimes they were inspirational... I totally saw why they were there, they just didn't help me, just made me feel guilty for not reading something). *I just needed a fly-lady 'lite' version, or customizable, lol.*

It was a little helpful to break things down, but then I'd get discouraged because I'd get all these reminders of what to do and if I wouldn't do them, I'd keep putting them on reminder to do it again... and then I'd get frustrated and delete them all, etc.
Then, I'd get annoyed about the ones that were not relevant for me. Then I got all anal and created my own routines based on flylady and others (maybe motivated mom).

The premise of doing things in 15 min intervals is great, if you can 'just do it'. But for me, I tended to get all wound up on the details and never got around to the doing.

*It would be amusing and interesting to see if a flylady-like ADD version exists(-:*

Hey, we should design one!

ITU with the getting tired of the reminders. I never signed up for the daily, I'm on too many Yahoo coop groups now









Yeah, for the 15 min, I either never start or get stuck on something.

But, as for right now, my table is nearly cleared! Argh, and I always forget to do before pictures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
I've been meaning to ask this forever, and thought, why not here.... although I've considered taking it to TAO.

What's a nicer word for 'anal' or 'ocd'? I find myself wanting to describe my 'quirks' as anal and I really don't like that descriptive. Some people have suggested ocd, but it doesn't always fit, and I really don't think it is appropriate to use it.

Hm, I wouldn't use OCD on the premise it is a 'real' psych dx, and it just seems weird. But then, I say ADD, well not for brain slips but for real ADD characteristics, I think.
Anal sounds anal, and is kinda gross and makes me think of someone so perfectionist they are snobby.
Particular works for me. Or quirky. And I like detailed. It depends.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I like 'detailed'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Hm, I wouldn't use OCD on the premise it is a 'real' psych dx,

Ah, that's what I was trying to say, but couldn't find the right words. I'm so 'new' at thinking I have ADD, it occurred to me that I might use that... but I think so many people (including me, that was how I thought of ADD) think only of the characteristic "h" so they don't really get what I'm trying to say.

Quote:

Particular works for me. Or quirky. And I like detailed
I'll have to try to 'keep those in my head' (as my 5yo says). I think 'anal' has become a catchphrase, so people tend to get the idea, without a long explanation, but it's such an icky word.

Quote:

Hey, we should design one!
Ah, I think that will be low on the list of priorities, lol.

Ok, I really need to write down a list of questions for my drs appointment this week- so I go and don't forget something important. Procrastinating.

Jessica


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

Then I got all anal and created my own routines based on flylady and others (maybe motivated mom).
SO did yours WORJK FOR YOU? What did it look like?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Heidi, I meant to ask - how do you like the FlyLady system? I feel like I need something more structured, but I never hold myself to anything.


just real fast- I don't do Flylady, who does do that>? I seem to remember someone from this thread. . . . ? Cause that's not the same as the motivated Moms is it?

I do like the Motivated moms, it gives me something to shoot for anyway.

going back to catch up on the thread now!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

ohhh, I like _frustrated perfectionist_. I like things a certain way, but it's impossible IRL, so I give up!









re Flylady- good heavens, the last thing I need is frequent emails reminding me how incompetent I am at everyday life!









I agree with Alyse, lets make our own versio. 

garden tomorrow, rain or shine!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:

SO did yours WORJK FOR YOU? What did it look like?
No it didn't work for me. It probably would have helped b4 I had kids, and maybe it would have helped me if I had gotten in the grove of it. The one thing it missed was really taking a look at how much I'm doing, what my goals are, and prioritizing things (as well as self-care and balance). I wonder if some ADD coaches have a protocol already out there.

What I had done was I used Outlook and set reminders and tasks. I'd then set things up so AFTER I dismissed them they would repeat in an appropriate interval. I set up a list of all the things I wanted to 'do'. I think I took many from fly lady that I liked (I think she had monthly reminders for breast self exam, for example), decluttering, etc. I also went through some other sites and picked up some others that I didn't think she had. I have a certain number of rooms and tried to do areas so I could have a nice house over a week. I had this all set up in Outlook (as I mentioned) but I also had started a chart, probably like something on Flylady or MM (I had used something free on the website)

My idea for customizing such a calendar/reminder system would be that you could pick off a list of all the things and then select when you wanted the reminders... For example some people would have mow the lawn, others would have give the dog a bath, you could remind yourself to kegal, to do yoga, to be positive more often, as well as customizables. Then the program would be set up and you wouldn't have to type in all the tasks and it would remind you, then you could tweek it as you go.

The problem is that I don't work like this, and can't with a baby. And I've always done projects by immersing myself in them... I might get inspired and clean out an entire room, closet, desk, dust etc and stay up till 2 am doing it. Or clean the whole house in a 4 hour spurt (that was when we had a townhouse, so it was smaller).... but I CAN'T do that with kids now so I've lost my primary coping mechanism. I mean, sure its not so good to stay up to 2 or 3, but I didn't do it all the time, maybe once or twice a month, usually on a weekend, and I could have a nap or sleep in on occasion.
My dh does not help in this area, although, that was one thing I started to explain to him before I had the idea I might have ADD. He agrees that this is difficult for me, but since he won't watch the kids for that amount of time, I don't have any help. And I'm a little burned out because on top of it, he doesn't really support me taking time out for me. He does, in theory, but it is just so draining to make it happen, sometimes it doesn't. So the things -I- want to do cut into my sleep or 'extra' time and I have a hard time making time for things (not to mention being disorganized as it it).

Well that was a side vent... but alas....

Jessica


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Jess, I so know what you mean with your DH. My DH is willing to give me time for myself, atleast in theory, but somehow, it neverquite happens. Or when I do ask, he's so easily irritated that I give up. He helps out loads with day to day chores though, so I really shouldnt complain.

I prefer to immerse myself in one task until it's done too, but like you said, that's next to impossible with more than one kid. or even with one.

I am so HOT. And Milo is hot and cranky. bleh.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

....... and by Flylady, I meant Motivated Moms.









I swear sometimes, all my brain cells went to DS.

Heidi, tomorrow should be good with gardening if you start early. Just make sure you can do it in a day, because we're going to have rain for a few days after tomorrow.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
....... and by Flylady, I meant Motivated Moms.









I swear sometimes, all my brain cells went to DS.

Heidi, tomorrow should be good with gardening if you start early. Just make sure you can do it in a day, because we're going to have rain for a few days after tomorrow.









yup, me too!

can you believe. . . I GOT IT DONE!!!!







:







:







: I actually got all of my seeds into the garden! I put in carrots, left a row for the tomato plants (theylike each other) then onions, spinach, peas, and swiss chard, and lefta row for peppers. I really shouldn';t put the tomato seedlings out yet, and I have to go get pepper plants at Root's. (market) I have a packet of lettuce mix that I'm going to put in a loooong planter I have. Last time I did lettuce in the ground, it didn't grow so well.

I do have some daffodil bulbs that need to go in, and some Gladiolus and a dahlia, too. but they spent last year in te basement, so I don't know if they'll growor not. I don't really like them , but my Gram gavethem to me, so. . ..









AND- I am still ahead of the laundry! Having gotten ahead, I resolved to do a load or two each day, and then I shouldbe able to keep on top of it. Diapers will have to be an extra load when I do them. DS2 is definately allergic to paper diapers.







I got an idea to put one of my happy heiny fleece liners inside the disposable when I use them, that way, less of it touches his skin, and it has helped. . . but gee whiz!

well, I'm off to check my MM list and see what else I can accomplish today!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool! I think I'm caught up on laundry, and I should fold everything and work on packing, but I watched a friend's kids and then she hung out, which was so fun and now I am so tired.


----------



## Nelybel (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi there,

Sorry I disappeared for a few days. Got overwhelmed, blah, blah, blah and etc. I wanted to answer a few questions that people asked though. I'll manage to quote the first person...but the rest I'll just try to remember.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
What 'diet' were you on? I had that happen too, when I was on Atkins. (no it's not all bacon.)









I was following the "Eat to Live" plan when my brain cleared up and I started experiencing 'clarity' (for lack of a better word). This is a way of eating recommended in various versions by a number of docs and scientists. I was following a book by the same title written by Dr. Fuhrman. Its mostly lots of veggies (the more green the better), fruit, beans, nuts and seeds and (in my case) no grains. I'm a vegetarian so I was basically eating a vegan version but he is not against moderate amts of certain dairy and meat protein. It was pretty severe...but really worked for me and I felt great. I lost weight and felt more energy and wasn't hungry (because it isn't really a diet per se...just a way of eating). Anyway - that only lasted 8 weeks and then I started slipping a little here and there and it gradually got away from me. The thing that is so frustrating to me is...I'm sure that diet has something to do with my ADD symptoms....but I can't get organized enough to follow the eating plan because it take *preparation*! Aighhh! Lately it seems like everything in my life comes down to my challenges with preparation.

Oh - and I also tried an Adkins-like way of eating for a while too. It was the Carb-addicts diet. It worked pretty well in some ways...but was a lot of work as well. Sigh. Same-ol/same-ol thing.

Journeymom - thanks for the advice to go slow and absorb this new way of looking at things. So many things from my past have been connecting up with my research about ADD now that it makes my head spin. And, as much as I'd like to verbally process it with someone (say - my counselor), I can't hang on to many of the thoughts and it makes me crazy. :->

Smeisnotapirate - Your job sounds fun and very busy. I'm currently the Director of Music for a Presbyterian church and teach a few voice lessons on the side. I love conducting and teaching...but I get really crazy when I pile on the obligations. And I know what you mean about music festivals. Anytime I had to plan a big concert or festival or tour I nearly lost my mind....and I definitely would lose my health. The thing is, I like doing it too. I just make myself crazy with all the things I forget that I want to do and it gets really stressful. I applied for a job as accompanist and choir director at a synagogue nearby...but I'm not really that great an accompanist so I turned it down. My current church has a long standing relationship with the synagogue down the street and we do an 'exchange' every year. The rabbi preaches at our church for a Sunday service and their choir joins ours....and then we all go over to their next Friday night service where the Presbyterian pastor preaches. It is a lot of fun and great to experience another style of worship.

Heidi - I'm trying to find the time to get my 'garden' in the ground. I only have a few small flower beds....but I try to plant veggies in any little spot I can find. I got Kale, Bok Choy, and Carrots in the ground today. I'm going to work on the tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers. squash tomorrow. I'm a little new to gardening and am learning as I go...but I really enjoy it.

OK - this afternoon I see the Psychiatrist regarding meds. I'm taking a list of questions. I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I'll report back.

Nel


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Hooray, Heidi! That's so cool! (Sunday I finally planted my zucchini, yellow squash and cucumber plants that I bought about a month ago. I'm so proud of myself.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
The problem is that I don't work like this, and can't with a baby. And I've always done projects by immersing myself in them... I might get inspired and clean out an entire room, closet, desk, dust etc and stay up till 2 am doing it. Or clean the whole house in a 4 hour spurt (that was when we had a townhouse, so it was smaller).... but I CAN'T do that with kids now so I've lost my primary coping mechanism. I mean, sure its not so good to stay up to 2 or 3, but I didn't do it all the time, maybe once or twice a month, usually on a weekend, and I could have a nap or sleep in on occasion.









This is me, as well, entirely. My kids are 14 and 9 years old and I do have times when I can can immerse myself in a cleaning frenzy now. But it's been a lonnnng time.

I haven't planted veggies in SEVEN YEARS! The situation was never just right. There's always something else I _should_ be doing rather than putting in a garden. It's partly because I enjoy gardening. If I enjoy it I don't deserve to do it, not until everything else is off my endless to-do list. So then I resolve to get the to-do list done, but everything on it is just depressing and boring. So I go into defend-and-ignore mode, get on the computer and _nothing_ gets done, not even the fun stuff.

Well, this was a VERY depressing winter. With the therapist I see occasionally I discovered this thing about feeling like I don't deserve to do what I enjoy, I don't even deserve to be happy. So I've been challenging this assumption. I want to grow a vegetable garden, damn it, so I am. It feels so good.









I'm trying to work with myself, the way I am. Flylady simply does not work for me. I took a lot of wisdom from there, but I can't do the method.

Most people won't go for this, but I like the word 'neurotic' instead of anal or obsessive compulsive. Anal is a bit gross and is a put down. OC is too specific. Yes, neurotic is sort of a put down, too, but it's one I can laugh about. In my head it encompasses a host of mind disorders and differently wired people, and it makes it more normal. Kind of like being 'eccentric'.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

well, quoting is too fidly when I'm tired, so I'm wingin' it.

*Journeymom-*







'defend-and-ignore' mode!!! wow, this is porbably the only grou of people where you'd hear this, but I totally understand what you meant by that! Plant that garden girl, you need to have something for yoursself!







:

I like neurotic too. I heard once that if a grioup ofpeople including normals, neurotics and psychotics got stranded in a lifeboat in te ocean, the neurotics would be the ones who survived!







I guess when you always feel out of control, thenatural reaction is to try to control everything.

*Nelybel-* This is so true!
"but I can't get organized enough to follow the eating plan because it take *preparation*! Aighhh! Lately it seems like everything in my life comes down to my challenges with preparation. " So much of what we deal with looks like it's purely a behavioral issue, but it's not. I was not hungry on Atkins either. I did crave chocolate the first two weeks, but after that, I didn't want anything carby. It was such a powerful feeling to walk past the desert table at fellowship meal, and get nauseous at the thought of actually _eating_ any of it!

your clergy/choir (sp?) exchange sounds like fun!

Many times I have thought about going back to a counsellor, but I can neverremember what I needed to talk about when I'm there, I just get lost in all the emotions talking about it brings up.







Good Luck with your appointment!

Enjoy your gardening!

AAM- I think I overdid it. . . I am so exhausted.







I did get so much done today, and I was so excited, and wanted to keep going.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi:

Does anyone take ad/hd medication while nursing? I have two kids and was literally felt like I was drowning. I have problems finding dr.'s don't knee jerk to throwing up defenses to protect their own behinds and crack open a hale's book.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Got diagnosed this morning and subscribing. Have to catch up on reading now.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

P.S. I am reading the old thread now and would like to point out that I'm maggirayne's "friend who is as messy as I am."







I should have guessed it then, huh?

I'm starting a 15 mg Adderall XR prescription today. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Heidi, I'm glad you like my term!









Isn't there some famous doctor who has information about what meds are appropriate for nursing mothers?

Sonia, you might ask your question over in the Breastfeeding thread, as well.

Best of luck, Pookel. Hope it works well.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617* 
Hi:

Does anyone take ad/hd medication while nursing? I have two kids and was literally felt like I was drowning. I have problems finding dr.'s don't knee jerk to throwing up defenses to protect their own behinds and crack open a hale's book.

Hi! I had my sister look them up in her PDR. None of the ones I had any interest in trying were really safe unless I was majorly nonfunctional. Now, that was MY choice. . . A lot of them are firmly in the 'if-the-benefits-outweigh-the-risks' category.







As with everything else in life, justmake the best choice you can.

Hi and welcome *pookel*. . . Good Luck. . .









Oh, yeah, I majorly burned myself out. . . In. One. Day.







I would like to crawl in a hole for oh, about year.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

You can scan through Hale's book on Amazon.com. You have to sign into the website to do that and you can do a search for the drug name or whatever.

I looked up info on Concerta and it wasn't really that helpful... there just are not very many studies at all, but the indication was that it is fine-- I looked mainly considering my dd is 19 months and eats- I would be concerned about appetite suppression in a newborn, and possibly would recommend keeping track of young ones weight.

It's a hard call. I did a 2 day trial. Dr is now recommending a 2 week trial.

I certainly don't absolutely need to, so its a matter of assessing the risks, but its' sure hard to when the studies have only been done on a handful of cases.

*heidirk*: sorry about the burnout... I've been feelign that way too after getting our house ready to be put on the market. I was done doing last week. Hope you can work through the funk, or something exciting fun positive will bring you out(-:

Oh, anyone else see the ADHD 'quiz' that is on Facebook-- it has seemed to proliferate among the people I know. I took it, the questions are rather weird, totally a 'joke' quiz but I did get 'ADHD', which I decided was rather amusing. (Oh, it was called, what kind of crazy are you)

Jessica


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, sorry I've been MIA, I've been reading just too busy/tired to post, lol.

My oldest ds, Trevor, turned 7 Tuesday!! I can't believe I have a 7 year old. We had his birthday party today. We invited more kids than we ever have (we always get lots of no-shows for his April b-days, so I wanted to invite extras this time, we invited 8 kids plus their 4 siblings and had a total of 7 kids show up), and we tie-dyed. I don't know why I can't just throw a basic party, I always have to do _something_ big, KWIM? A themed party with matching decorations, party games and favors or a really complicated activity, etc. Oy. It was a great party though, the tie-dying was a little crazy but the kids were thrilled. Now I'm tired and me feet hurt.

Welcome to any newbies that have come on board since the last time I posted!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

you're too funny. I've been sitting here wondering how _little_ of a party I can getaway with, and still feel justified inviting other kids to! I really wanted to have a nice partyy for DS1 this year, but there's a wedding that weekend, and we've been invited... humph.







: I don't even want to go, much less park my kids with the strangers during the ceremony only to retrieve them for the reception, which is likely to last, oh, approximately forever. yea, happy birthday, kid!







whatever.

I am feeling better, jess, thanks for asking! It's rainy and cold here, which I think after three days of intense heat and sun, my body decided it was time to hibernate. . .









We have been trying to see if our house qualifies for Historical Status, and get it restored a bit. The walls are in bad shape, and everything is so old, painted over, etc. The house has alot of character, but it needs help. Instead of just gutting it, I wanted to see if we can preserve some of it's history. Well, I just got a call from the Historical Society lady who told me that there is evidence of a building on this property as early as 1894!!!!! There is also evidence of this building being a residence as early as 1913! So now we startthe deed search, which I will not have to do myself, thank goodness, and if all goes well, we should be able to get some grants for fixing up the place!!

Not that I needed another project!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Heidi, that is very cool. Especially the part where you don't have to go hunt down the deed.









Happy 7th birthday to Trevor!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

wow Heidi that's cool! What a neat conversation starter, lol.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Heidi, would anyone notice if you didn't go to the wedding? Your DS having a birthday is a great excuse, IMHO. Especially if you don't want to go and the little ones can't come. Just send a little gift and stay home.

Be careful about the Historical thing in our area, especially. Once your house is granted Historical status, the Historical society has to approve EVERYTHING you do to the house and every material you use to do it. You can only choose certain paint colors and materials that they approve to apply the grant money. DH and I are looking to do the same thing to our house, but we're getting done all the stuff we know they won't agree to before we get the status put on our house. Just as an FYI.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Over half the people invited will notice if I don't go. And I will have to face them all at church the next day. And the bride is someone I've known since we were preteens, and our parents are friends, and her name is also Heidi.







O, and my son's best little friend is the ring bearer. . . sigh.

Funnily enough, I don't actually care about them telling me what to do with my house. I'm a hopeless decorater anyway, so someone telling me how to do it, and what to do it with will be a huge relief. I am in charge Waaaayyyyy too much around here as it is, and DH won't care what the house looks like as long as he doesn't have to do any of the actual work!









Happy Birthday to Trevor!!!!







: ( a little late!







)

Sara, when we went to the library this morning, Henry told me we would see Toby there!







:


----------



## Nelybel (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Just checking in. And perhaps wishing for a little input. I started taking Adderall last Thursday. I noticed a small difference....a bit of a scalp-crawling feeling - and a bit more accomplished each morning...but that was it. The scalp sensation is gone now...and I don't really notice....anything. For those of you that have tried meds - is that normal with a small dose? (10 mg 1 X a day) I'm supposed to go up to 20mgs this thursday(this is the short acting stuff) and then, if all goes well - try the long acting at 20mgs.

Part of me wants this to work...so badly. The other part of me is a little horrified that I'm taking meds like this. I got the generic (because the actual was $189.00!!! Yipes!) and it says 'amphetamine salts' on it. Just seems so strange to be putting something with 'amphetamine' in the title into my body.

Anyway - thats it for now. I'm still processing and trying to be relaxed about this med experiment.

DD wants the computer so its off to try to clean the kitchen.

Nel


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I didn't notice much benefit when I tried Ritalin, except a huge crash as the dose started to wear off. .









I'm sorry you haven't seen a huge improvement. . .









UMMMM..... so I'm cooking barbeque, lentils in onion soup mix, and burning a cedar candle, and now my house smells exactly like poop.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Over half the people invited will notice if I don't go. And I will have to face them all at church the next day. And the bride is someone I've known since we were preteens, and our parents are friends, and her name is also Heidi.







O, and my son's best little friend is the ring bearer. . . sigh.

Funnily enough, I don't actually care about them telling me what to do with my house. I'm a hopeless decorater anyway, so someone telling me how to do it, and what to do it with will be a huge relief. I am in charge Waaaayyyyy too much around here as it is, and DH won't care what the house looks like as long as he doesn't have to do any of the actual work!









Happy Birthday to Trevor!!!!







: ( a little late!







)

Sara, when we went to the library this morning, Henry told me we would see Toby there!







:

Awwwwwww. I







Henry.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelybel* 
Hi Everyone,

Just checking in. And perhaps wishing for a little input. I started taking Adderall last Thursday. I noticed a small difference....a bit of a scalp-crawling feeling - and a bit more accomplished each morning...but that was it. The scalp sensation is gone now...and I don't really notice....anything. For those of you that have tried meds - is that normal with a small dose? (10 mg 1 X a day) I'm supposed to go up to 20mgs this thursday(this is the short acting stuff) and then, if all goes well - try the long acting at 20mgs.

Part of me wants this to work...so badly. The other part of me is a little horrified that I'm taking meds like this. I got the generic (because the actual was $189.00!!! Yipes!) and it says 'amphetamine salts' on it. Just seems so strange to be putting something with 'amphetamine' in the title into my body.

Anyway - thats it for now. I'm still processing and trying to be relaxed about this med experiment.

DD wants the computer so its off to try to clean the kitchen.

Nel

When I tried just plain Ritalin I felt like I was strung out on coffee, without any benefit. Most disappointing! (But I kept trying and found something that works better.)


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm back! Went on a long weekend trip to visit my folks.

I now have a TWO YEAR OLD!
Happy Birthday to your Trevor!

Here's an article Pookel sent me the other day:
http://www.additudemag.com/adhd/article/740.html

Yep, she's my friend that I don't mind seeing my house in it's normal state-of-being!








She's folded tons of laundry for me.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

: for friends who fold laundry! (and help you clear our table, and. . .)









not much to say, just wondered how everyone was doing. . .

this is me-







:














:







repeat, repeat. . .









oh, and happy birthday E!!!! not long to go now, Alyse, huh?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Heh, nope!
4 weeks! Where has the time gone?!

I so do not feel like doing anything that requires me to move. I'm sitting and folding laundry, and I hate bending over at all. Heartburn has been really bad since last night. I guess I can't eat those Homestyle Bakes. Sigh.

I want to clean and do stuff, but I used up a bunch of energy taking E to a yardsale and the Boys' Ranch and the bank all before 10:30 am.

I did find a copy of The Thinking Woman's Guide to Childbirth at the Boys' Ranch! And a copy of NFP and a book of Sheila Kitzinger's!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I did find a copy of The Thinking Woman's Guide to Childbirth at the Boys' Ranch! And a copy of NFP and a book of Sheila Kitzinger's!

That's quite a score! What's The Boys' Ranch?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I bought a brand new copy of Th Thinking woman's guide for my







SIL and since I know she'll never use it, I'm tempted to ask fior it back!








this concludes my off topic minirant!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

all before 10:30? no wonder you're tired!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah, before 10:30. I was going to go at 7 am, but DD woke up, so I couldn't leave her w/DH before work (she's been really clingy--2 yr molars, sigh). They had Tredz--I got a pretty new looking pair for $10. Couldn't believe someone hadn't snapped them up.

Boys' Ranch is midwest thrift store chain that benefits a home of some sort. I love St. Vincent's wish we had those around here, they're Catholic. I just love thrift stores. That was the first time I've been in ages.

I totally would ask for it. I gave my SIL a copy, they aren't even TTCing for a while. I hope she reads it. She's scared to death of the idea of cosleeping. I'm hoping to influence them to AP.









They know I'm homebirthing. I am so excited!

Oh, and I am packed and my sewing projects all before DH is home!







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

happy new week everyone. . . what've we got planned for this week?

Here's mine...

plant tomatos and peppers

hand weeding around the brand new peas!







:

finish cleaning, brother and SIL and nephew will be here in less than a week!









clean out fridge (must be done, _must_ )

hhhmmmmm......

buy five storage tubs

hang last curtain (DH)

mow (DH)

mend screens (DH)

And all the other weekly stuff. Motivated Moms has been helping me keep on track, as in stuff is not getting _completely_ forgotten. I did clean the Church this week, but forgot to bring snack for Sunday school. But I did have a plan for Mother's Day for my SS class.

buy a white board for fridge door, or a huge wall calendar or something.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

plan, I'm supposed to have a plan, lol...

I found this poem and I just have to share it somewhere.... it was from the poems4kids.com site. I'm scrapping a page for my sons 5th birthday and looking for a poem or short saying or something to finish it.... and I saw this....

My Mother Was A Hippy

My mother was a hippy.
My father was a punk.
And that is why
it happened I
turned out to be a hunk.
--Kenn Nesbitt

LOL, now I;m off to bed!
Jessica


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Jess, that poem is too cute!

Happy Mother's Day, everyone!

Elisabeth was sick yesterday while we were at IL's, woke up crying umpteen times during the night, bless DH, he's talk to her and pat her, and she fell back asleep easily. When I checked her, she had a fever. Couldn't find my bag w/Tylenol and thermometer. She's been acting like she's teething, but no swollen gums. She'd say Ow! but said no to all the body parts we named.

She snuggled all day with DH, Gma or me. Thankfully not just only me. I got a nap, she slept lots too. And I got to sew two newborn fleece soakers and one small. I've got three more cut out. I wish I had an idea of something else to sew for baby. (As if I need more to do!







)

I had a scrap piece of fabric someone gave me, so placed the patterns on the Pooh Bear characters instead of cramming them together. Worked out really well. They are all neutral. I did have a couple of Pooh left, so going to make two little pillows. I really like making things! If this is a girl, I will make matching skirties. I've got fleece leftover from when I made E's last spring? and winter. Don't know how long they'll fit.

I have three weeks or so left!









*My plan for today/this week:*
Make room in bedroom for laundry
Put away folded laundry (yay DH)
Run a load or so and hang
Clear table(dream of making my birth bead necklace)
Unpack from the weekend (and from our trip)
Pick up toys, move boxes to garage? Eh, E loves playing in the big one
Sort boxes in corner to make room for baby swing
Return library books
Go to Pookel's and clean(i.e.hang out







)
Make Chicken Tortilla soup to freeze for birth and a hotdish for after.
Hang coats and put away winter stuff

*Wishful thinking:*
Make my birth bead necklace
Pick and wash rest of wool before baby
Dye said wool
Card the wool
(I feel like I'm reading the Little Red Hen)
Who will help me pick the wool? Hmm, I'd make you a needle-felted animal or something.








Get a Tattoo (see Facebook)







I'd actually rather get my nose pierced, not that DH would appreciate either!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I think you should bump up the birth necklace(-;


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Oy, Maggirayne, you make me tired just reading your post!









Lot's of it is fun stuff, though, so I'm kinda jealous. The only fun stuff I have planned for this week is the gardening. I can't believe my peas are up already! Adn spinach sprouts, and swiss chard sprouts too. Hmmm... and klots of grass.







:

I've already got a load of diapers soaking, and tidied the livingroom, and cleanedthe coffee table. It's got a glass top, and is constantly in need of cleaning.

I''m gonna go put the corned beef in the crockpot, ooops, Milo's awake, guess I'll postponethat for a few minutes......


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Oy, Maggirayne, you make me tired just reading your post!









I've already got a load of diapers soaking, and tidied the livingroom, and cleanedthe coffee table. It's got a glass top, and is constantly in need of cleaning.

I''m gonna go put the corned beef in the crockpot, ooops, Milo's awake, guess I'll postponethat for a few minutes......

Wow, plants up, you just planted!
Heh, this is my dream list. And DH is paranoid now we've got 3 weeks left before baby and a homebirth. So he's motivated!









Pookel is gonna come over--now that you can definitely be jealous of! I wish we could have a big party!

Jess, I think you're right.









What I have done:
Toilet scrubbed
Trash on table mostly gone--just papers to sort and beading stuff








Laundry in basket to take to bedroom
E bathed
E and DH fed lunch (E's teeth brushed--we are brushing after every meal/snack since we have teeth issues








Just general stuff in living room picked up
Pampered Chef Chili thawing for supper, so I don't have to cook
Combing E's hair while it's still wet

Um, my child is well-trained. She just hopped off my lap an went and grabbed me a Cherry Coke. I had one with lunch.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oooh, I just used my new Norwex rag to wipe the bathroom mirror--i like it!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 

Um, my child is well-trained. She just hopped off my lap an went and grabbed me a Cherry Coke. I had one with lunch.









:

well, I should get some more laundry in. The boys slept really well, and Milo hung out in the Meitai for a while. It's been a pleasant day, but I could go to bed right now and sleep for a year....


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I've craved Coke with this babe--I haven't had but maybe 1-3 a week, and just bought a couple of 12 packs after using up the 24-pack from Christmas. So the new one is where she can get to it.







It was sweet tho'.

I'm worn out. Pookel and I got the living room all picked up--she picked up toys since I avoid bending over.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

when I was that pregannt, I just sat on the floor and cleaned what I could reach from there, and then scooted to a neew location!









got nothing done today, besides make diinner and wash diaper coversd....I'm so dissapointed in myself. and I'm tired.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I hate getting down b/c that's invariably when I hear, "I hafta go pee-pee!" Or she gets into something breakable/vitamins, etc. My apt has degenerated from beign child-proofed. Well, wasn't totally ever, really.

What?! what do you mean nothing?
Tidying the living room and cooking supper is more than I do most days. I sure had more energy than usual.
Oh, and I was going to point out you were close to 2000, but you're over now.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

oh, yeah, I forgot about that!







We were never babyproofed aroundhere either!

Oh, well, I guess you're right. I'm just in a crappymood this evening...

how was the pampered chef chili?


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Wow! Only 3 weeks left! I've got about 9 weeks to go. Even that sounds really close to me. I like thinking of it in days better - 63 days to go sounds longer. Or 2 months, even that sounds longer to me for some reason.

Funny about the cherry coke, that sounds soooo good. My addiction this pregnancy has been half-caf iced white mochas from Starbucks. (with the delicious whip of course, lol)

I hope everyone had a Happy Mother's Day. We don't really do anything for those kinds of holidays. The boys each drew me a picture and Trevor let me sleep in until 6:30.







He came to my bed and said, "mom, it's 6." I said, "It's also mother's day so let me get a little rest." hehe. He tried again at 6:30.

Yesterday I had to drive my husband into work so we could have the car for a playgroup thing. I hate only having one car. Hate it hate it hate it. Once we get our stimulus money for buying a house we can get a second car. I can't wait! The only silver lining yesterday was that after picking dh up from work he left me at the grocery store and took both boys to pick up our fast food for dinner, so I got to grocery shop alone. SO nice. I've gotten to the point where I actually dread taking both children with me to the store. That's about all I got done yesterday though, we were out of the house almost all day. Today i hope to -

Call the homeowner's asociation (I cannot figure out how to spell that word)office and find out how to get our chimney cap painted. (it's a little rusted so we got a notice about it, lol) I hate making calls like that, but it has to be done. I'll have to practice what I'm going to say several times before making the call and then lock myself in the bathroom or something so the boys don't bug me.

do some laundry - I need to do a couple loads of towels

figure out what to make for dinner and cook it

dishes

take Trevor to karate

pay the gas bill

report the dvd we sent out to netflix a couple weeks ago as missing

pick up

clean the bathrooms...yeah right

I think that's it. Maybe I'll actually get some of it done. We really need to get a new freezer so I can start putting meals in it for after Tessa's born.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

oh, and we've never really babyproofed either. With our new house though the stairs are really steep so we are going to get gates for the top and bottom. I'm also putting outlet covers in because Isaiah tried to electrocute himself not too long ago. (yes, at the age of 4 he thought it would be a good idea to stick a small metal gun into the outlet. Luckily he didn't get hurt at all)


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I vividly remember giving my mother a few new grey hairs when she found my sister and I sticking keys into plug sockets... we were 6 and 4 I think, and playing a modified game of hide n seek!









preggo shopping stinks big time. It just takes soooo much energy, physically and mentally, and the you have to fight weird craving, like the jummiy dean's frozen breakfast sandwiches... I bought some of the strangest stuff while pregnant!

I need to go to K-mart for Tubs, and Giant for groceries, and Hen asked to go to his friend's house. He's asked to go to a different friend's house very day for a week.







I guess he's getting bored, b/c I found a cracker in the vcr...but that might have been a little friend of his...!

mamabohl- I totally get the one car thing! It is the most massively irritating circumstance in my life right now.









I've got to accomplish more today than I did yesterday.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Ugh, I would hate having one car. Well, it wasn't so bad as I hardly go out, but the ability to.

Association







Sounds like you've got a good plan, Genie.

Yeah, we were walking last night, and I said to DH(we've been house-hunting), "If you live in town you've got neighbors who can gripe about xyz. And you can't have chickens or a compost pile in our town."









I got my couch cleared off this morning. I always have a pile of books/papers/who-knows-what on it.

I think I'll tackle the table here before Elisabeth wakes up. I got most of the trash paper off yesterday. And then I might bead. But I have to send out an email for my natural mamas group and make business cards for it before baby. So I actually have. . . something. I left off in the middle and totally forgot.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, I'd been doing a good job of keeping _my_ table cleared off, although my sideboeard was about to collapse from the weight of the mail, etc. cluttering it.

I seem to spend a lot of time moving piles from oneplace to another...









I am sorting through a stack of old magazines, though, keepinga page here and there..

I have yet to get my tomatos and peppers palnted, but I managed to get both boys bathed, and myself showered, and ds1's bed stripped/washed/remade. Oh, and I'e got my casserole in the oven for fellowship meal tonight. . . I hate Wednesdays!









I have tons of beads in the attic that I have no time to use. WhenI have a girl, I'm gonna have a blast prettying up all the boy clothes her brothers will hand down!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, all! I finally have a garden bed at the new house!







:

Nothing much else to report. Weather is lovely.

Ooh, Heidi, we need to trade off and help each other declutter. It's been amazing for me to declutter my house, and it helps keep me from shuffling piles.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

you know, Sara, decluttering would last very much longer at my house if we stopped getting mail!
















: for your new garden!

I got lots done today!









one more day to clean, and DH can be home on Friday, to help! Yayyyyy!!!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey ladies,

Can you that pray, pray for me (and DH) today? My Brother and SIL and my nephew whom I have not until now, met are here today. Well, there' at my Gram's ouse. They'recoming up for dinner and then my nephew is staying the night and all day saturday. Aside from the fact that the house is not ready, my SIL has me completely intimidated (not her fault) because she's thin, polished, beautiful (well I'm beautiful, but still), and seems like she has it all together. I'm sure her house has its moments, but I'm equally sure it has never looked like a flea market!

Also, keeping my nephew overnight is freaking me out, partially because I only just found out about it, and also because if he wakes in the night, they told me to _let him cry_.







I obviously cannot do this.

If I had left 18 mo old DS1 with someone he didn't know overnight, he'd have screamed until he passed out. I know N is not like that, but I still feel horribly for him.

I'm nervous. I'm either gonna cry, or say stupid things, and my house is nt ready. I'm wound up so tight I am afraid I'm gonna take it out on DH.

Sorry, that's the day I face. I don't know if I can do this!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

We'll be thinking of you.... Smile, relax, enjoy yourself.... hopefully they will put you at ease, too(-; Remember almost everyone is more concerned about you then your house/meal/whatever and the others are probably not worth worrying about.
Enjoy!
Jessica


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

yikes Heidi! I know this is late but i hope it went ok. I can't imagine leaving my 18mo with someone they had never met overnight! Jeez! And i always think that everyone else's house is never as messy as mine...


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!

It actually went OK. They (N's parents- my bro & SIL) put him down before they left my house, but it took him a long time to fall asleep. He didn't get upset, and mainly just talked to himself. I asked SIL if she'd told him what to expect tomorrow(today) and she laughed and said, 'oh, no, he wouldn't have a clue, I mean, intellectually, he's just not there!'







Not there? ummmm, ds1 definately would have understood at that age, and n's no slouch in the brains dept.!







:

He woke up crying, just sobbing, plainly terrified, and only would be comforted by my wonderful DH!!!







DH said he told him, 'Mommy and Daddy went away!' DH worked with him on and off for about 2 hours, and finally got him to sleep. We didn't get much sleep, but it wasn't hell either.

we're having a good day and all three boys are asleep!!!!!







:

They loved my dinner, btw!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
ohhh, I like _frustrated perfectionist_. I like things a certain way, but it's impossible IRL, so I give up!









re Flylady- good heavens, the last thing I need is frequent emails reminding me how incompetent I am at everyday life!









I agree with Alyse, lets make our own versio. 

That is exactly why Flylady bugs me!








Did I say I was a _frustrated perfectionist_? When my nana said that, I realized a lot of things about myself!

We ought to!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
What I had done was I used Outlook and set reminders and tasks. I'd then set things up so AFTER I dismissed them they would repeat in an appropriate interval. I set up a list of all the things I wanted to 'do'. I think I took many from fly lady that I liked (I think she had monthly reminders for breast self exam, for example), decluttering, etc. I also went through some other sites and picked up some others that I didn't think she had. I have a certain number of rooms and tried to do areas so I could have a nice house over a week. I had this all set up in Outlook (as I mentioned) but I also had started a chart, probably like something on Flylady or MM (I had used something free on the website)

you could remind yourself to kegal, to do yoga, to be positive more often,

The problem is that I don't work like this, and can't with a baby. And I've always done projects by immersing myself in them... I might get inspired and clean out an entire room, closet, desk, dust etc and stay up till 2 am doing it. Or clean the whole house in a 4 hour spurt (that was when we had a townhouse, so it was smaller)....

My dh does not help in this area, although, that was one thing I started to explain to him before I had the idea I might have ADD. He agrees that this is difficult for me, but since he won't watch the kids for that amount of time, I don't have any help. And I'm a little burned out because on top of it, he doesn't really support me taking time out for me. He does, in theory, but it is just so draining to make it happen, sometimes it doesn't. So the things -I- want to do cut into my sleep or 'extra' time and I have a hard time making time for things (not to mention being disorganized as it it).

ugh the no-help.

I love to do a huge project at once. but i end up with it half done usually. Sigh. I need to work on quitting at good stopping points.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Well, I'd been doing a good job of keeping _my_ table cleared off, although my sideboeard was about to collapse from the weight of the mail, etc. cluttering it.

I seem to spend a lot of time moving piles from oneplace to another...









I have tons of beads in the attic that I have no time to use. WhenI have a girl, I'm gonna have a blast prettying up all the boy clothes her brothers will hand down!









Yay for keeping table clear! I need to make some way of dealing with mail.

Heh, shuffling piles. Sigh. BTDT.

Oooooh beads! speakin' of which, I got my necklace done and also bookmarks for my daddy and FIL. I am quite pleased! Now to make Elisabeth's 'big sister' necklace with charm for a gift from baby--b/c who knows if I'll get her matching sling made. Sigh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Hey, all! I finally have a garden bed at the new house!







:
Ooh, Heidi, we need to trade off and help each other declutter. It's been amazing for me to declutter my house, and it helps keep me from shuffling piles.

Fun both garden and a friend to help declutter!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
my SIL has me completely intimidated (not her fault) because she's thin, polished, beautiful (well I'm beautiful, but still), and seems like she has it all together. I'm sure her house has its moments, but I'm equally sure it has never looked like a flea market!

heh, I remember one of my RA's being totally astounded that I was a messie. She had thought before that I had it together, apparently.
so, don't assume!

I hit 5-6 yardsales and got some (more) puzzles for E and some cute tops for me.
Packed a box of my favourite books (which the shelf had, uh, collapsed on DH and nearly squashed E







)
Sorted more books and posted a bunch on PaperBackSwap!







:
Doing a load of laundry (w/DH's help--he stripped E's bed one the floor)
He's making pizza for supper.









I want to get my clothes all put away and suitcases unpacked.
Stuff off bedroom floor
Then on to middle bedroom

I have 2-3 weeks left!







I am so excited! Gah, need to call my MW--I keep forgetting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I asked SIL if she'd told him what to expect tomorrow(today) and she laughed and said, 'oh, no, he wouldn't have a clue, I mean, intellectually, he's just not there!'







Not there? ummmm, ds1 definately would have understood at that age, and n's no slouch in the brains dept.!







:

What! Um, good grief, kids understand so much even if they can't respond!







head


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Where is everyone? Am I here all alone?









Well, I'm babysitting for a friend and having them to supper, late aftenoon appt.
So I need to clean the table off totally--done with all my beading--made DD a cute big Sister necklace.

Table
Kitchen
Pick up Living room
Hang laundry

Later
middle bedroom
our bedroom
more laundry


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

I'm here, haven't been in a posting mood lately. Dh asked me to make a list of all the things we need to do/get before the baby's born.







: I love making lists, lol. I haven't frozen a single meal yet and we only have 8-10 weeks! Yikes!

Heidi, glad it went ok.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

No, you're not alone, the rest of us are just distracted!









so far today I have:

sorted boys' clothes, and am running the washer now
read three or four books to Hen
stacked blocks repeatedly for Milo to knock down
put away said blocks and gotten new ones out








got Milo down for a nap
made Hen a snack

My goals for today are:

make as big a dent in the laundry as humanly possible because I of course got none done over the weekend!

cook a huge ham shoulder for dinner and for a casserole for fellowship meal tomorrow.

glue the ears back on two Easterbunny figures, and the wheels back on Hen's wagon

Also our income tax refund came finally, and I will be ordering some things we need for babies/nursing/etc.

we are going to get a new microwave, b/c ours is seriously in the danger zone. Buying appliances somehow makes me feel rich!









Alyse, *I* said frustrated perfectionist, it was one of he labels my ever helpful mother branded me with, along with Melancholy, space cadet, absent-minded professor, you'd-lose-your-head-if-it-wasn't-firmly-attached. . . the list continues.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Aggck! I lost my post! I'll redo it later- right now I need to hunt down my roasting pan or that ham will never get cooked!








:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmm, there's two posts by you up.

I keep floating and not getting one thing done.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahem- here we go.

*Mamabohl*- do you like to cook? Filling the freezer can be fun if you enjoy cooking, which I do! I hope you get everything crossed off yopur to do list!









alyse- as far as the huge project thing, here's what I decided to do. I'm gonna make a long term to do list of big projects. Then, ewach week I'll pick one, and any undesignated time I have I will know how to spend! Thereby eliminating the wandering lost through the house wondering how to be productive!
We'll see if that works.

I think we kind of have created our own 'flylady' but in reverse. I mean where else can we post that we have managed to actually FOLD and put away the three loads of laundry we washed, and have people applaud us?









So, I found the bottom of my roast pan, but not the top.







Easily fixed however with foil. Pork shoulder roast came out wonderful, and so did my spinach casserole. I also did 4 loads of laundry- I think. It's folded but not put away yet.

I feel pretty good about what I accomplished today.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 

I think we kind of have created our own 'flylady' but in reverse. I mean where else can we post that we have managed to actually FOLD and put away the three loads of laundry we washed, and have people applaud us?









I feel pretty good about what I accomplished today.

Wow, you should!

And that reminded me, I saw a link to a website that might be a 'flylady' created for ADHD/by ADHD coaches in the book and wrote it down.

I'll post it when I can find the piece of paper.







Yah, know exactly where it is and everything, but can't do it now. DD is pretty sick and will probably sleep for about 4 minutes before waking up, and I have to put an order through before I become her snuggle blanket. We're in for a long night... but hopefully she will wake up well tomorrow.

Jessica


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
alyse- as far as the huge project thing, here's what I decided to do. I'm gonna make a long term to do list of big projects. Then, ewach week I'll pick one, and any undesignated time I have I will know how to spend! Thereby eliminating the wandering lost through the house wondering how to be productive!
We'll see if that works.

I think we kind of have created our own 'flylady' but in reverse. I mean where else can we post that we have managed to actually FOLD and put away the three loads of laundry we washed, and have people applaud us?









I feel pretty good about what I accomplished today.

Yay! yeah, we have! hey, what a fantastic idea for projects!

I had a good day running errands w/MIL.
Tomorrow Pookel is coming over to help me finish *getting spare room ready*.







:
*Bolded* is stuff I need to do.

I got a pile of boxes from July sorted and moved out of living room yesterday.
LR looks good, table is cleared, just a few hotspots left.

Oohohoh, got my kitchen counter on either side of the stove cleared!
*One load of laundry left*
*Stuff in hall from bedroom to move*
got laundry room/pantry organized
*need to put clothes away in our room.*
Found tub of newborn clothes and diapers.
*must make casserole and soup to freeze for labour(gonna freeze in jar to put in crockpot when labour starts).* hopefully chicken hasn't gone bad yet--sigh. Thawed it Sat or Sun?









So if you see me online, yell at me!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

so far today:
Laundry run
chicken cut up and frying

I should cut up rest of chicken and refreeze, I think, don't have an aluminum casserole dish I can toss in freezer.









Done:
Fold laundry on drying rack
Wet laundry hung
soup made (and lunch)
yardsale stuff finally out of kitchen

To do:
middle bedroom
hotspots
counter under microwave
phone/end table
microwave/spice cart
decorative shelf ( I have my teapots on it, and napkins and. . . it just looks cluttered. I'm gonna pack up a bunch of stuff and then I'm not sure. maybe set a basket for DH's mail to sort and a "papers to file' basket for me? I kinda want to ditch it. it's a decent corner shelf, but hard to get to where we have it currently, but if the table is shrunk for four instead of 6. . .sigh. Decisions, decisions, decisions. hmm, I wonder if we used the bottom shelf for shoes, at least E's little box of shoes, she dragged a random box out, and I had her put her shoes in it, pretty helpful.

She's been whiny and driving me crazy. and saying "I want my daddy."

ETA: It was great while Pookel was here, but now E is whining like mad, and I can definitely understand wanting to put a baby in a crib and close the door. I'm gonna go nuts. Her voice makes my eardrums hurt.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*Maggirayne-*







: I have had days exctly like that. Ugggh, and it's got to the poiint I'm afraid to buy chicken anymore, because I know if I freeze it and thaw it, I'll never cook it and it'll go bad!









. . . ask me if I ever made that list?!









*jess-* how's your DD? feeling any better?

*
Smeee-* where are you? How are you? Has your new old house fallen down around your ears? (we miss you!)

So- I used some of the pork to make a casserole for fellowship meal, beacus eI wasn't up to making another spinach pie- that and I'd already eaten so much of it, I didn't want to think about spincach for at least a week.







:

I am thinking faster thanI can type, so please forgive, I'm trying to decide which covers to buy for ds2- we're having nightitme leaks out the wazzoo, and I cannot keep changing him in the midle of the night!

I've had a busy last few days, and The house is getting kinda cluttered, because while my fam was hwere over the weekend, I got no laundry done.

So here's my list for now-

Get laundry piles down a bit.

keep making dinners

keep tidying up

order/shop for things we were waiting to buy until te income tax refund acme. (at least that's fun!







)

work on clutter spots.

try to make that long term project list.

take a wild guess which parts of that list I'm actually making progress on!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Alyse keeps bugging me to post here and I keep not getting around to it. So much for being better with the ADD stuff.







So anyway ...

I started with the Adderall XR 15 mg and found it made me jittery and anxious. It helped *some* but if anything else triggered my anxiety, it would get bad fast. Instead of lacking focus because of normal flightiness/distractibility, I would lose focus because I was freaking out internally. "OMG! I need to do laundry! Wait! Dishes first! Wait! Sweep floor first! Oh no, now dishes are half done! AAAAGH!"









So, anyway, I went back for my follow-up and talked to the psych nurse about all that, plus the high cost of the Adderall XR. She ended up putting me on the regular Adderall 10 mg, which costs a lot less and didn't seem to make me as jittery. It doesn't make sense, because the extended-release should be released more slowly, so theoretically should feel like a lower dose ... but it didn't work that way for me. She believed me on that, even though I thought it was really weird! So the 10 mg pills were better, and then I tried breaking them in half, since they're the regular tablets and not the XR capsules, and ... even better. I take two half-pills a day now, once first thing in the morning and one around 2 p.m.

The difference is amazing. Really. I have kept up with my dishes since Alyse cleaned my kitchen, which is what, two weeks ago? That's the first time in my life I've done that. My house isn't spotless and the BIG projects will still take time, but I'm finding myself just naturally keeping up with things. Change a diaper, fold the pants that are sitting next to the changing pad, put them in the drawer. Finish dinner, rinse plates, wipe off table. Etc. I'm still really busy, what with having two small kids, a full-time job, and a husband who owns a small business, but I don't feel _overwhelmed_ the way I'm used to feeling. I've been listing books on eBay, after several years of buying them at booksales planning to resell for profit and just never getting around to putting many of them up. I've decluttered my personal books, too; I got rid of about 20 boxes just as a giveaway, and have a bunch more that I moved from "keep" to "ebay." Maybe later I'll post pictures.

Didn't get anything done at my house today since I was at Alyse's, but she's operating on a timeline and my own house can wait!









Now I'm at work, so I'd better stop procrastinating, but there's my update.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*Pookel-* are you nursing w/the adderall? If ou are, is it affecting the babe? I'd love to know! I'll rejoice with you for the success!







:


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I am nursing, but only a teeny, teeny bit ... Simon is 22 months (!) now and my supply went down a ton when I stopped pumping at work. He gets a couple of bottles of cow's milk at night now, and he nurses maybe once a day and mostly for comfort.

I checked the Hale's forums before I went on it, and it looks like it's a class C drug, which means there's a possible risk but not a definite one, I think. If I were nursing a newborn full-time, I'm not sure I'd risk it.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, yeah, it was May 9 when I came over--awesome on the dishes!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

wow Pookel that's awesome!

Heidi, I do enjoy cooking, but the freezer we had was leaking and we haven't gotten around to buying a new one yet so i have nowhere to put frozen meals. Plus I just feel like i spend my days trying to catch up and don't have time for extras. grr. I think we might buy the freezer today, dh has the day off and we're going to go get the car seat and register (aparently I am getting a baby shower...i really didn't expect one), so I might add the freezer onto that.

So Trevor broke his arm wednesday night.







He seems to think it's kind of cool, and can't wait to have a real cast so all his friends can sign it. (right now he's in a splint)

I have got to catch up on the dishes today. They're about to take over. Other than running errands and sweeping that is my only goal.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*mamabohl-* I know how you feel about using all our time just to get caught up, I spent what feels like my wole weekgetting caught up on laundry! hope you have a good day! We're going to get a chest freezer soon, too, and I can hardly wait.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh mna, broken arm, no fun for you. My DH broke the end of his elbow off, the part that's pointy, and had to have surgery and pins the last day of first grade. He was in a cast and his mom had to unbend it and do therapy after he got the cast off. I hope it's just a straight break.

I got DD's sling that matches mine sewn yesterday, and most of my niece's B-day blanket--putting binding on. Am going to sew more fleece soakers and flannel wipes today. At MIL's playing with the sewing machine.

Did I say I got my birth soup made? I'm praying the other package of chicken miraculously dosn't go bad. I totally forgot it. I thought it would be wise to cut it up and refreeze it, since I was out of casserole dishes to put in freezer.

A link on MDC about Feeding your Freezer.

I've been having lots of Braxton-Hicks contractions, and some that have made me stop and breath. I didn't feel this many with Elisabeth, only a couple times, but the last few days. . . shew! DH keeps saying not while we're here at the ranch. He's off tomorrow. Hmm, maybe I should suggest we go home just after lunch so he can help me get the middle bedroom ready. My MW comes Tuesday. So it would be convenient. I packed my birth kit for here for just in case. And dug out baby girl clothes--awww!

I want to go ride four-wheeler out in the hills--DH is worried it will be too bumpy, and I'll go into labour, um, most likely only if I'm ready.

I've had 2 ppl ask if I'm counting the days. Uh, since I don't know when it will happen, no. Sigh. But DH has a friend say this am at church, "So you're going to be daddy again this week, or next the week after." It tickled me.

Altho' man, this kid keeps sticking his butt up between my ribs, and it hurts when I lie down. My MW commented that my ribs are long, come a long way down my torso.









Elisabeth said she wasn't Mommy's baby.







And she came up with "Baby doesn't need Mommy." Uhh, wrong! So, we shall see.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Awww! Alyse, she'll want to be 'baby' again as soon as she sees you with the new tiny one. Curl up with her whenever you have the chance aftter the baby comes. Hen still says, "*I* woul' like to nuuuurrrrrse!' every once in a while. and sometimes he actually does- for about 2 seconds, but as soon as milk comes out, he stops!









When she says, 'baby doesn't need mommy' again, tell her, "well, Mommy still needs YOU!"


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
When she says, 'baby doesn't need mommy' again, tell her, "well, Mommy still needs YOU!"

I know--I am really purposely enjoying these last few days where it's just the two of us. Which, she's gotten super-clingy and screams, "I need my DAAAAA-DEEEEEE!" Which is very convenient at times--like when I need to sleep, well so does he, but eh, he said something about it being tiring waking up X times a night and I said, "Yes, and you got to sleep thru the night until the last couple of months--that's 20 months more than I have."









I only have the middle bedroom as the big project that I must do before baby is here. I don't think he's coming this week. Stinker hasn't dropped AT ALL. I joked I feel like I have a third boob, he shoves his heiny up so high between my ribs.









I found some cool threads over in the Decluttering, etc. Forum.

Moving Soon Mamas tribe

10 Minute Speed Cleaning
Directions:
Here's the drill. Set a timer. Clean like crazy for ten minutes. Report back what you did.

If you want, keep a running log of your time at the bottom of your posts so you can see how much you've done.

You can count it all towards your total time for the week, cleaning, decluttering, chores like laundry. Let's get those numbers up and houses looking good!

What if we all did this last one? I wanna get on stuff and never get around to doing the timer, but I'm feeling like trying it today.

I'm sure I'll be surprised at what I get done in what time.

I'm going to tackle the table and then head to the bedroom.
I folded all the clothes on the drying rack last night after we got home and unpacked pretty much everything except for my suitcase. Of course, I started thinking I was having my MW appt today and needed to have the living room ready, but even after I called her, I got it picked up!







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

The timer thing makes me nervous!









What I'e been doing that's been working pretty well, is this-

say I have to go upstairs to change a diaper, I take with me three things that belong upstairs, and put them away(or at least close to the spot) where they belong. Then I change the diaper, and gather three things that go downstairs, or a load of laundry, or do two small pick ups, like throw dh's soes under the bed befor eI go down.

same thing with the basement, if I go down to check to see ifthe diapers are dry, I take then next load down with me and do three things down there, like- wet wash in dryer, stain stick a shirt, clean the lint trap.

whenever I go to the kitchen to reheat my coffee, I wash a dish or put one away, or sewwp the floor.

It does work!

Awww, Alyse, BB will come when he/she's ready! I'm glad you're able to enjoy your time with E. I will always wish I had had more time with Hen before Milo came.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I grew up in a ranch, so everything was on one floor (well, we did have a basement, but it wasn't like I had to go to the basement every day)... It was a lot easier to keep things closer to 'where' they are supposed to be.
I think after I had kids and got even more forgetful I can tell that sometimes I get workout just climbing all the stairs. LOL

Jessica


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

yeah, I soo prefer single story to two story. Our house now has just the master bedroom and bathroom upstairs, everything else is downstairs. It's a bit easier than a regular two story house, but I would love to have no stairs again some day. I do something similar to you Heidi, we always have stuff piled on the stairs that needs to go up and then whenever I have a reason to go up there I bring as much as I can carry from the pile, then I always try to bring laundry or books back downstairs when I'm on my way down.

The arm isn't really a big deal. It bothered him a lot for a couple days but now it doesn't hurt and he can use his fingers, so he's pretty much fine. He's been in a splint since it happened, we're supposed to wait for them to call us to get an apointment to get the actual cast on.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Heh, me remember to get/carry/? I hardly remember what I'm doing walking down the hall!

Eh, I enjoy most days w/E. She's been wailing for Daddy, or that her blanket is off, for an hour. And explaining he'll be home later is no good. I'm done and it's barely 9 am. I wish I'd hopped up when I woke up and started on doing stuff. Sigh. I did get up at 7. Too sunny to sleep anymore.

Well, going to wash bedding today and to some more work in middle bedroom. consolidated some books in a box, and found more yardsale stuff, which can go to the garage/car.

I straightened the counters a little already, and yesterday emptied the dish drainer, which some things just kinda live there--lol!

And I'm going to start some alfalfa sprouts.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey all. . .

My mom and dad are here for thenext few days. I'vemissed them , so it's good to have them around.

very tired today.

YOu preggo ladies take good care of yourselves and your babes!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow, it's been a while.

Pookel, congratulations for finding a medication that helps! That's wonderful!

Good health to the pregnant moms.







:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh fun, Heidi!

I've stayed on the laundry. I can't sleep pat 7:30 these days, but I do have lots of morning energy and have been throwing laundry and doing 'little' maintenance things, so I feel like I'm getting lots done.

Thank you for the wishes! It's crazy--June has been so far away and now it's *here*!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Oy, you're right, June already! I HAVE to plan something for Henry's birthday!







:
good for you feeling productive!

Hi journeymom!







:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't get one thing completed today. Sigh.
But I have finally started laundry and swept the kitchen floor.
And washed E's high chair tray.

Started:
washing sippy cup nipples
wiped crumbs off stove (didn't wipe it)
carried Diva detergent ingredients to deck to mix up
need to finish and print "to-call" list for baby
need to write things to do when labour starts list
need to put all the clean clothes in bedroom away
wrap and mail two books
make list for DH to help in middle bedroom--I decided I shouldn't be moving a bunch of boxes by myself

To Do:
Move books to make room for bookshelf







(they're currently stacked next to the bookshelf--had too many and collapsed the shelf)
clear table
fold laundry
finish sorting box and put papers away


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

*Started and yet to finish:*








washing sippy cup nipples
wiped crumbs off stove (didn't wipe it)
carried Diva detergent ingredients to deck to mix up
need to put all the clean clothes in bedroom away
wrap and mail two books

*Done yesterday:*
made blueberry muffins for DH
finish sorting box in living room and put papers away
need to finish and print "to-call" list for baby
need to write "Things to do when labour starts" list
Made list of Need to Do and Want to Do this week
Went to Hobby Lobby and got clasp for Big Sis necklace and charm to make DH a Father's day bookmark and clay to make baby for gift for midwife








make list for DH to help in middle bedroom--I decided I shouldn't be moving a bunch of boxes by myself--Actually I did except for the big ones, hehe

_Cleared and organized the middle bedroom_
Moved 4 boxes of PaperbackSwap books to garage--that he'd posted
Have three boxes of dishes to go to storage in BIL's basement (Hmm, should add a 4th.)
Made a place in my closet for my beading stuff--it has a home!
Have three bags of stuff for yardsale to take to Pookel's







: I got my desk painted last night!







: Story below

I was so pooped last night. I slept super good tho'.







But, Elisabeth has been waking up and yelling/screaming "I need ____" generally her waterbottle--is she attached to a doll or blankie, noooo it's her pink KK!







And then when shocked-awake DH rouses (I hear her wiggle and wake up yet) and tries to give it to her, she cries, "Daddy, don't take my waterbottle!" And wants him to lie by her and doesn't want him to take her blanket/pillow/i.e. touch anything.

Oh, and she's got her two bottom molars in! I wish, if it's the top ones causing this, she'd get them before baby. I really don't want her waking the baby up. Sigh.

*To Do:*
Move books to make room for bookshelf







(they're currently stacked next to the bookshelf--had too many and collapsed the shelf)
clear table
fold laundry

My desk:
I started stripping this desk my mom got at a garage sale for $5 then week we got pg w/Elisabeth.








5 layers of paint off, painted it white and blue and decided to get fancy and add detailing--which is gorgeous, even if I say so!









Got nearly all the detailing done while preggo the *first* time. It took just over an hour last night.









DH worked on the drawers yesterday, they still annoy me, but he did work on one pretty hard. They got warped when I left the stripping agent on them (wet) and won't slide in. I should try soap, but eh, they need planing.

So E fell asleep around 9pm, and I had gotten the middle bedroom emptied and kept only empty boxes on the desk, so I had it clear and room to work. I got the paints out and went to town. I should take pics and post on my PB. Now all we have to do is spray it with a clear finish so it wipes off. I think I got cheap paint. It sticks together. I've got 4 white photo frames to paint to match. And a bookshelf painted matching white and blue also.

I am so tickled to get that done!

Okay, I gotta shower for church.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

good grief girl, are you nesting or what!?







you definately put me to shame.

Here's what I got accomplished yesterday-
gave myself a pedicure
cut my fingernails and put a clear coat on them.







uummmm, made bacon and eggs for my mom and dad for breakfast
went to hardwarestore, got a microwave and a freezer.
set up microwave, freezer comes tomorrow afternoon sometime.
laundry
cooked dinner.

why does that not seem like enough?

On a side note, I'm feeling really scattered, tired and down. I don't really know why, except I've been going full speed since before Milo was born, and maybe it's finally started to catch up with me? I keep toying with the idea of going on meds, but I have this feeling it won't really change anything.







After all, I'
ve been this way my whole life, right? so I should be used to it by now!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Milo's getting pretty big, you could try meds. Ya never know.

I'm in a panic ('I'm in a hurry to get things done' is now stuck in my head) to get the apt presentable for my homebirth and liveable or after without a ton of maintenance. I know I'll have people over after baby's here. And I've been dying to rearrange furniture, so now my desk is done, and we will need the baby swing up here. . . woohoo!

You have been really busy with your classes and mentoring too.

Heh, our fluorescent light has been out in the kitchen for, oh, two months. I hate fluorescent lights, so I don't care, but my excuse is the kitchen is too messy for the apt. manager to see.








But, the sink has started dripping, if you don't get it in the right spot(DH--grrr), soooo. . .


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

see, the thing is, I feel busy, but I don'tr know if I am really, or not.

I felt really cruddy today- but I got some stuff done.

how are you all?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Aww, hugs! Go easy on yourself.

I got more done, got my lovely desk, not sprayed yet with the varnish, but it is moved to the living room! And the kitchen table is shrunk--no room for 'stuff' on it at all! i'm not sure if I'm excited or scared of that!

Oh yeah, and the table got moved because I woke up at 5:41 AM and couldn't go back to sleep. It was a lovely morning, and I've been wanting to sit on the deck and enjoy a morning to myself. And then I started on the living room. Got the top of the entertainment center decluttered and phones put there, don't want them on my desk and the desk took the place of the end table they were on. Now some short person can't reach them. . .

I went to Pookel's, and we tiedyed! That was fun! And unloaded more yardsale stuff. I'm gonna fill her garage. This baby has been such a great motivator--well, that and having a homebirth. "Here? At my apt.? There's not much room, so gotta declutter!"

My throat is kinda sore. I've had allergies and been coughing so much I've lost my voice. Greaaat timing.









I got business cards (finally made them a week or so ago) and posters printed for the Natural Mamas group I started (in Sept.). There's a BF conference that I would love to go to and network, but I'll only do one session if baby doesn't come. They are going to pass out the cards for me. Talked (whispered) to a WIC LC.

I started packign up a bunch of glass knickknacks on a corner shelf. Oh duh, with the table shrunk and shelf gone, we can fit this one tall (very heavy) book case in the corner. The corner shelf annoys me. Too deep and weird shaped--like the Superman emblem when viewed from top, and too easy to collect 'stuff'.

And I think baby's dropped. I gotta get the clothes piles in the bedroom put away. _Sigh_. I still have too many clothes.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh, and with the desk in the living room, my laptop now has a safe home not the couch anymore!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I asked my dad at one point when Hen was tiny to buildme a desk that's about 4 feet tall- one I can stand at and write/read/whatever so He couldn't get to it!









Well, I think I've been fighting an actual virus, so that's why I've felt so crappy. I wolke up with a hugemuscle spasm in my neck and shoulders this morning and so I was a big bear all day! but now I feel better.

I still have some tiome this week to get a fair bit of stuff done.







:

Am reallt thinking about meds, but Milo is still nursing for most of his nutrition, probably 8-10x per day. And he doesn't STTN- not that I expect him too, but I couldn't even count onthat periodto get it out of my system. I guess I;ll just have to tough it out.

How is everyone else? Mamabohl- how's the BB? how's Trevor's arm healing?

Jess-? evryone else?

I'm reading some good fiction right now, and enjoying it. I think I need to pick up my hobbies again- they do relax me so!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Ugh, get well soon!

Yeah, Elisabeth was still at least 50% nursing at 18 mos, I think that's around when my supply started dropping. But I didn't make a point of feeding her meals until it did dry up in January!







I mean, she'd eat with us, but she wasn't interested in more than tasting until 9-10 mos at least. And seriously eating, yeah, between November and January.

I've got most stuff done. I should look at my list. . .


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

i have ADD and thus do not normally post on this thread b/c it is to long for me to keep up with









i have been struggling lately. my meds aren't working really.. i think its partly b/c i am tired and partly b/c even if i want to do something houseworky i can't because DS will cling to my legs and scream like its the apocalypse. i also feel like i am a crappy mom b/c i don't play with DS enough. i just don't know what to do. we go for walks, we go outside sometimes, he likes to smash my lego towers but i get bored with in a few minutes.









i am thinking a routine or a schedule would help me a lot. i am a SAHM and all that empty space in the day ends up helping me procrastinate. do any of you rely on structure and routines to help you cope? like i have been meaning to go grocery shopping for days now but i keep putting it off. do you have any suggestions? i am starting to feel like crap. my aunt also has add and her house is wicked organized and she follows a very strict schedule she said it is the only way she does anything ever.

o do you exercise? i try to and i want to but i get BORED. even when i listen to books on tape i get bored. i would rather read them myself







anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

How old is your DS?


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

that would be helpful to know.







he's 16 mos.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

ITU the being bored playing with the littles. I don't know. I sit by her for a little while and then end up saying, I gotta throw laundry in the washer or something.

Eh, 16 mos, yeah, that's hard, he's too little to help, except with really simple jobs. Putting things in the garbage. Elisabeth liks to help. We have a footladder she stands on and watches me cook. I try to give her things to do, but she doesn't always, and then I get frustrated because she's not helping and getting in the way. And of course she's glued to me. "I need my mommy!"

Eh, schedule. I don't do a schedule of any sort. Meals, well, I think about them about 10 mins ahead and decided where I want to beg DH to go out to. Lol! Not quite, but often.

But, Heidi did a thing she posted on here where she'd plan day by day at the beginning of the week things to do, so it wasn't all a huge list (like me). I like that and kinda do a running list of things to do.

In Harriet Schecter's *Let Go of Clutter,* she said make a Master List of weekly chores. That would be like scrub toilet, dust, etc. I would like to make a list of hotspots and make a way that they don't collect *stuff* or deal with a different one each day. Or consolidate them.









I want to make a meal plan according to what I make/have/like. But I shop the sales so much, it is difficult to me to do meal plans.

A schedule would be good. Er, routine rather. Dh makes pizza on Sat evenings.

And it's not too busy on here, I post the most, I think--Lol! It really helps me to see what I have to do and pleased to say I got XYZ done.

Speaking of which, the longer this baby waits, the neater my place is getting. It still isn't a showplace, but I wouldn't be utterly embarrassed if most people came over. I might get my hotspots put out if I feel like it today.

I had mild ctx last night for a couple ours, 10 min apart, but they quit. Sigh. But we got last minute stuff done and ready.

I'm really enjoying making 'my space' around this desk. I have a pretty plaque over it with my favourite verse, and a little wreathy sort of thing to hang. And pretty silver spiral lamp that I'll move from an end table. And my water fountain, I love the sound of water, is going to be next to me on the entertainment center. And I pulled out these pretty metal shelf brackets that are off white, am debating painting them white or blue to match and keep my Bible and journal and a photo of me and DH in a pretty silver frame so my deskspace is clear. And someday, I am going to do the flower detail on some white frames that I've got ready to match the desk. I've never had a space that I really kept nice just for me.

*So today's list:* Or sometime. . .
Laundry--washed, gotta hang--*Done*
corner shelf knicknacks put away
figure out what to do with old couch (we're getting a new one from DH's uncle) But the one we have matches the loveseat and the cushions are getting worn, so Elisabeth pulls the stuffing out, but, I haven't seen the new one but it's definitely nicer than this one, but but but. . .
clean dresser off
Hmm, sell my multi-CD player?
take a nap (what I feel like doing right now)
eat (nothing sounds good)
pack up picture frames on table--*Done*
order ring slings to make sling for friend
plant philodendren
organize E's dolls, they're spilling all over--*Done*
clear hotspot under microwave
hotspot on top of microwave cart
unpile box of extra dishes
find dresser for baby's clothes
bring baby swing upstairs from garage (corner shelf should probably be gone first so there's room by my desk)

*Done:* (over the last 2-3 days)
dry laundry folded and all
1 shelf in bedroom cleared
nightstand cleared (last night)
suitcase put in closet (uh-oh, needs to be emptied







)
blankets put in those zipper bags and put away on closet--yay!
coffee table moved to make room for birth pool







:







:
more yardsale stuff to garage
tiedye rinsed, washed, dried and folded
piles of clean clothes in bedroom organized


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

phew. i was worried i was abnormal or something. your post makes me feel a lot better. i do feel like its a hard age. he wants to help me but mostly he gets bored or makes it harder. if i do anything not directly related to him he hangs on my leg and cries.

some days i just hang out with him and don't do any house work but if i do that to many days in a row i get overwhelmed and it takes for ever for me to get the house back on track.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

i do the housework list... when i remember







my doctor says i need to be working on a routine so that i can make it habit and start getting off my meds. unfortunately i have no idea how to go about doing that


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

My house has never looked better because this nesting is making me manic, I swear!

Yeah, it's the age. I generally make sure we're fed. And do laundry when it stinks. I did find out it helped to load the washing machine the night before and start it in the morning. Then it didn't sit wet overnight and mildew, and it's easier to hang laundry in the am than wait until I load run it in the am.









I did have a Excel schedule I made up, that I had all the chores done in the am. Never followed it, but I wonder. . .if I can find it, want to send me an email, and I can send it to you for ideas? Just email through the system here.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Oh man I wish I was nesting! I was really counting on it to get the house clean before it's baby time, lol.

1littlebit have you tried wearing him on your back? When ds2 was that age I wore him on my back for naps and grocery trips, if he likes it you might be able to do it for some housework or cooking.

I don't excersize and I have no routine/schedule. I wish i did both, but I can't seem to motivate myself. It's one of those things where I don't know how to start and so I just don't start, kwim?

I get SO bored playing with kids. I feel bad but i really hate it. Not everything, I enjoy playing board games and reading books and playing outdoors stuff like hide and seek and basketball, but the sitting and playing with toys thing drives me up the wall. Isaiah, my 4 yo, really seems to need us to spend time with him though and he wants me to play with him all the time. I try to set aside at least a half hour a day to play one of his dinosaur/action figure/toy animal games, lol. Older ds is easier cuz he's never been much into playing in the typical way, but he loves for me to read with him or play video games or board games with him.

We find out on the 18th if my husband made TechSgt. If he did the raise would be soooo nice. We're actually thinking we might be able to afford a used Prius if he passed!! I would be so stoked, lol.

Trevor seems to not even realize his wrist is broken, lol, it doesn't affect much of anything that he does.

We've implemented chore charts for the boys. I really want them to be doing a bit more around the house before this baby gets here. Now I'm thinking of making my own chore chart to put on the frig, lol, it really works well for the boys, especially Trevor. Trevor has been all about becoming more autonomous the last few weeks. I'm loving it! He's finally wiping himself (at 7 YEARS old, lol), learning how to tie his shoes, starting to maybe want to go to sleep without me. Now I just need Isaiah to realize that I DO NOT need to escort him to the bathroom every time he has to pee. What is that about!?

*Magirayne* contrax are exciting! Do you think the baby's coming soon?

I do a meal plan every week, but I don't plan each day I just make a list of the 6 meals I'll make that week and then try to pick them the morning of. (6 cuz we do fast food once a week)

Over the coarse of last week I got the kitchen and all three bathroom mopped! I'm sooooo bad about mopping, so i was proud, lol. Our half bath was starting to smell like urine. Darn males....









Today i need to:

bring our sub-accosiation dues down to the homeowner's association office. They'll be late on the 10th so i must do it today.

change our address for the magazines we have (we've been living here long enough that they're going to stop forwarding them soon, lol)

make chocolate chip cookies! Yay! I think I'll do that first...

wash the whites...I'm out of underwear again, lol

organize the baby clothes and diapers

set aside the stuff i want to tie-dye and get that done soon (I have a friend who should be having her baby any day now, and I was thinking I'd tie-dye matching shirts for her new baby and his two older siblings so I could bring those and a meal when the baby's here...I'm also going to do some onesies and diapers for Tessa though)

finish unpacking that 1 stupid box of misc toys in the toy room. It's almost all the way unpacked but our cat decided it would be a good idea to climb in there and pee all over everything so i have to go through and either wash off or throw away each toy 1 by 1. Nasty. Plus of course it's the box that just had tiny toy parts - like a few legos, bionicle pieces, dice, etc.

pick up

dishes

figure out what's for dinner and cook it on time, lol


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh man, I hate cat pee!

Tessa, what a pretty name! We still don't have a name picked out either way.









Yeah, I'm tired of nesting. The stuff that's left is mostly putzy. I have tons of cards I keep and sentimental stuff. Sigh.

I'm going to make chicken noodle soup with egg noodles and take some to a friend who had a baby Friday. And have something to eat that won't give me heartburn.

Oh yeah, and as you all can tell, I love to make LOOOONNG lists and I certaily don't get everything done.

I'm not feeling too motivated, but want to see my friend and her new baby, so the soup is the only thing I'm really aiming for today.

The microwave cart and corner shelf are the two things I might realistically do.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Something I read in _It's Hard to Make a Difference When You Can't Find Your Keys_ that I'd like to share:

_Even if you are organizationally challenged it's not license to remain disorganized. No matter what your innate tendencies are, you can still run your life in a way that is less chaotic._

Now, depending on your mood this sentiment could piss you off or inspire you.







My mood is a little up these days, so this is more inspiring than not. I noticed she didn't say, No matter what, you _should_ run a perfectly organized home. She said you can run your life in a way that is _less chaotic._ Which still allows for a little chaos.







For now I'll take less chaos. And I know that I can't expect perfection.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

That's pretty good. Less chaotic is better.







Perfection HA!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

hmmm...yeah I'm not sure how i feel about that quote today, lol.

yeah, I never finish all of my lists but it gives me something to aspire to, lol.
yesterday I did get some laudry done (not whites though, so I'm still out of underwear...oops, lol), I made cajun pizza for dinner but didn't do any dishes so now they're taking over the kitchen, I made the cookies but accidentally beat them too much so they're a little flatter/crispier than I wanted...still chocolaty though and that was the main goal. I had a squirt gun fight with the boys, lol. They loved it, and it was a much better way to spend quality time with them than yet again playing dragons vs. my little ponies.







:







They seemed amazed that i was allowing them to soak me with their super soakers. I did some math with Trevor, picked up a tiny bit, and did get the baby stuff organized. Realized we don't have a single pair of baby socks.







i got a little unpacking done upstairs too. The we all got new shoes yesterday evening. Dh really needed new running shoes and i haven't had a pair of basic sneakers in about 2 years so I finally caved and spent more than $10 on a pair of shoes.







: We also got the boys some old navy flip flops. Isaiah picked bright pink ones with sea horses on them. Two of his favorite things together, lol. Oh i also got the association dues paid and set aside the stuff i want to tie-dye, just need to buy a shirt to dye for friend's baby, i don't think she uses onesies. So i think i did pretty good.

I've been trying to turn off the computer every day and leave it off for at least a few hours. It just draws me in so having it off completely helps. Plus it produces so much heat so i feel like it saves AC money if i turn it off, lol.

Today I need to call and make the apt for our oil change.

do all those dishes (blech)

plan and cook dinner (crap it's already noon i need to pick qick!)

maybe get another box unpacked upstairs?

finish the test prep book with Trevor so we can do the CAT test and then turn the results in

that should be good, I'm setting my sights low since the day's already partially over and we have karate tonight.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
I've been trying to turn off the computer every day and leave it off for at least a few hours. It just draws me in so having it off completely helps. Plus it produces so much heat so i feel like it saves AC money if i turn it off, lol. ...

that should be good, I'm setting my sights low since the day's already partially over and we have karate tonight.

I think turning off the computer is a great idea. But I did try it and even that's not enough for me. I just turned it back on.







: So I'm thinking I should go one step further, unplug it and put it somewhere hard to get.









Good job with time management!







I tend to over-estimate how much time I have, or under-estimate how long it takes to do something.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

If I don't turn the computer on until DH comes home for break,I do a lot more, and in the first couple hours when I have energy.

Is that why you posted twice?









I didn't do much today and was totally bored. Okay,I made Decadent Birthing Brownies off of GCM. Hehe. I'm 41 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

i was a bad mom today b/c i couldnt put the stupid computer down. i need to let the battery die and hide the charger again







:


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I did have a Excel schedule I made up, that I had all the chores done in the am. Never followed it, but I wonder. . .if I can find it, want to send me an email, and I can send it to you for ideas? Just email through the system here.

Email it to me, too.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Is that why you posted twice?



















Go take a walk! Get that baby moving!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, no baby.

How is everyone?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

three days ago, I started a reply, and got distracted. . . the computer shut itself down, and wouldn't start up again until yesterday morning, so here I am.









oy, there go three sirens- I hope it doesn't wake Milo- I just got him down for his nap.









anyway- *Mamabohl*- you totally made me laugh talking about escorting a small person to the bathroom every time he needs to pee!







Henry seems to think that's what I should do, so I've started shamelessly rewarding him with chocolate when he goes upstairs and pees by himself!







: oh well. Glad to hear about Trevor's wrist not causing problems.

I often pretended to play with Henry (and now Milo) while really reading instead.







Those cookies you made sound really good! I tried an albanian pork dish the other night, which must not have been too awful, becuase DH ate the leftovers for lunch today!









oy- more sirens!!!!! You'd think that with three days of no computer, I'd have accomplished something, but did I. . . . NO!

*Journeymom*- I actually like your quote, although I could take that to the Nth degree( like everything else!







) and really stress myself out. I am very hard on DH sometimes, because I tell him things like that, and what's in my head is, "If *I* can improve _myself_ with all that I've got going on, then by golly, so can you!"







: It doesn't usually help.







Oh and ITA about the time management thing, no. possible. way. I just can't account for all the possible variables!

OK, *Maggirayne*- I'm sending you really strong labor vibes







: so you can quit your nesting! you're putting all of us to shame! (JK







)

Those labor brownies sound wonderful. . . why is everyone suddenly baking delicious chocolate things?







:

*1littlebit*- Maybe a routine would be more successful for you if it was a looser routine? Like, a list of what normally happens, and then where chaos/lost time tends to occur, insert, 'laundry' or 'tidy X room' or 'see wish list' ? (aarrgghhhh! sirens again! ) if it's too scheduled or too detailed when you mess it up you'll feel like crap. If you do it the other way, whateveryou accomplish will feel wonderful, and it will hopefully inspire you to do more!

I think Habits are hard for us to form. . . it's a hard start to get one established, and then the tiniest thing throws it off, forever. At least that's been my Experience.

for myself- it's been quite an unsettled week(s). Mom and Dad are finally back home in Mexico, and Henry went for an overnight with his Nana and Popop (DH's parents) . We had to put the car in the shop for some expected and unexpected repairs, whichj meant that DH drove the car down to the shop last night and then ran back, and walked down this afternoon and picked it up. We are blessed that we could do the necessary repairs now, when we still have some tax refund money, because it cost about 750 dollars. but it's paid, and in cash.







: Now I can look at what we have left and possibly-
go to the eye doctor (me)
go to the dentist (me and Henry- although medicaid might cover that- I'll have to check)
I think I need to schedule an eye exam for Henry too, three years old is a good time, right?

I'd like to buy another wool cover since I like the disana one I got so very much. I felted it up a bit right away, so it neverdid need a 'break-in' period.

We're trying to get the crib set up to move Milo too. l DH and I must be very noisy sleepers, because I am sure we are waking him up at night. When he naps in Henry's room, or if he falls asleep long before I want to go to bed, I'll put him in the pack-n-play in Hen's room, and he sleeps sooooo soundly! At 8 months







: he hardly needs to be nursing every two hours! But I need to put away some outgrown/wrong season clothes and vacuum in there first.

I also need to clean and vacuum our bedroom, and do some heavy weeding, and replant some things in the garden. Those are my big things.

Tomorrow- laundry, and garden. and maybe the bedroom.

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Grr, had a post all typed up, and it wouldn't let me post it, and I copied and didn't get it pasted before I copied something else.

No baby. But a lovely night's rest. And DH is home so ahhh! It is a beautiful Saturday.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry you lost your post!









I am having impulse control problems today- particularly in the opening my mouth when I shouldn't area.







:
















urrgghhhh.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey. Haven't been around for a while. This moving but not moving SUCKS. I just want to be in our new house, and not have to step over all our belongings walking through the house. Grr.

Feel better, Heidi. And Maggirayne, sending labor vibes. I know how frustrating it is being past your due date.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 

I know how frustrating it is being past your due date.

I think a study should be done about ADHD moms and over due babes!

Mine were all over due.. what? Do we just space off the hormone that trigger labor? Procrasitinate it until the last minute because we know it is difficult? Get so distracted by the pretty pretty flowers that we forget to have our babies?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

maybe ours take longer too cook?









thx smee- I'm so angry right now I feel sick.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Ohhh,







Heidi, I'm sorry. I hate those days. That's when I go pound my fists on the bed.

Yeah, it's not so terribly frustrating, as much as, it's so weird feeling like it could be any minute and next week all at the same time. Which is just weird feeling.

But it's feeling more imminent today. See my thread in May DDC, lol!








I've missed seeing you, Sara!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Maggirayne's in labour!







:







:







:

just thought you'd all like to know!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Will keep her in our thoughts! Beautiful birthing and baby mooning!
Jessica


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Alyse has good news this morning but I will wait and see if she wants to be the first to share it.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

We have an adorable baby girl! No name yet, 7 lbs. 2 oz., 20 1/4 in. long. Born at 1:05 am, took 9 hours. A fantastic homebirth!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

congrats!! So exciting!







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

:







:







:







:







:


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

:









Congratulations, and good job, Mom!

Oh, and time to edit your signature.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah! Can't wait to hear more, make sure to post a link here so we can find it!!! Jessica


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Yay! Mazel tov!

Heidi told me @ Toby's birthday party, and I was all







:

Happy babymooning!

(And now I want another!)


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

congratulations!! now if only i could convince dp.... o and find a way to go off meds...since i sort of need them









Mamabohl i live in VA too!!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

If you'd like to see pics, please send me an email or PM!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

I've gotten nothing done this week, but here's my wish list-

clean bedroom
assemble crib
finish washing diapers (I have a stink problem







)
cut DH's and DS's hair
weed garden

then- here's the house list-
keep up w/laundry & dishes
keep clutter down.

That's all the 'housework' I'm going to attempt this week- Oh crud!!!!!!! Henry's birthday is Friday, and the IL's are comeing so I DO have to clean the house!







: Hmmmmmm. . . .

I guess I'll just have to do all the housework AND the big projects.







:

Bleh.

*Maggirayne-* How's the babymooning? I'm jealous!







:


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Last week was the first week of summer vacation for us and we took things really easy. I didn't make plans for anything, just kind of checked out for a while. I should know better than to do that, by now. My son's birthday is on Sunday (Father's day) and I have NOT organized a kids' party yet!














:

Time to take a look at the calendar and figure something out.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I got to meet Abigail this morning!







:







:







:

She is so sweet and so tiny! I always forget how little they are until I get to hold a teeny tiny newborn. My kids were very cranky or I would have stayed longer, but we did get to visit a little and see what a great big sister Elisabeth is already. "Hi Corbin, I have a baby!" was the first thing she said to my 4-year-old when we arrived.









Back on topic, I think I combined my Adderall with too much caffeine this morning, and I am feeling kind of manic and doing LOTS of things I am not supposed to - that is, procrastinating on the internet instead of WORKING on my JOB.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*pookel-* I'm jealous! Give that baby kissesfor us!I love babies. . .sigh









*journeymom-* Oh. My. Goodness. Father's Day! I forgot! Add one more thing to that list. . .

The whiole problem is, There's a wedding on Saturday that I kinda have to go to. So, Father's day, amd Hen's b-day,. eclipsed by a wedding. Ok, OK, I'
m glad for my friined who's getting married,but geeez! Did they have to do it THA weekend?







:

sO, Heny's B-day is getting pushed back until I can plan something, well, the kid's party part is, we're havinga family celebration(just Me, DH, Hen and BB) Friday Afternoon.

I ordered a cake, and balloons. . .oh, I think I said that already!


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

sooo for those of you who don't take medicine .... how does that work? i don't think i would be able to do anything ever... but i know people do it and i want to learn so that i can actually consider getting pg again


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 

Mamabohl i live in VA too!!

cool! What area are you in if you don't mind me asking? I'm in the hampton roads area, on the penninsula.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

fairfax right now and we are probably buying a house in manassas pretty soon. i don't know much about VA. how far away are you?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Rofl, we've been looking at pics of Elisabeth after she was born, and my apt is so much neater. Of course, having a birth pool plopped in the middle of the living room and the midwife and MIL coming and staying was very motivating.

I'm not really on any routines, DH does the dishes, but I do really work at keeping the laundry up, since it is caught up.

I want to make a meal plan. And I need to get out the old laptop and look at that schedule I made up.

I'm a piler. So dealing with hotspots is going to be my biggest bugaboo. That and just getting off my butt. I liked the "set a timer for 10 minutes and attack XYZ." i get too distracted and float from one thing to another.

Going to start writing my birth story.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Kid parties are easy. Food + outside = happy kids. Don't fall into the trap of scheduling games and stuff to do and don't have your kid open up their presents in front of other small kids. Meltdowns and parental b!tchiness can ensue.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Funny ADD story/lightbulb moment....

If I don't put my laundry away (meaning into drawers/closets) as soon as it comes out of the dryer it *will* sit forever in the baskets. Once I reach a few baskets of folded, clean laundry I get so overwhelmed that I start stressing big time about a the task.

I'm at 3 baskets of clean laundry, plus laundry in the hamper waiting to be done. Two days ago, I bought some unfinished furniture for the playroom and set up shop in DH's garage stall. I've been out there, sanding and putting poly finish on and realized, whiletalking to my therapist today, that basically it's a huge avoidance project. I've undertaken this huge furniture thing just to avoid my freaking laundry situation. I could laugh or cry, I don't even know.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Bluestatemama you just pinpointed my current problem! i have three baskets of clean clothes and i keep meaning to put them away but







i think about it and its just so much and well yeah...







you know how it is. i have three baskets right now as well... the washer and dryer are working on my fourth







:


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Ugh. DH and I are bad at that too. (laundry)

Heidi, I love my new cleaner stuff! Thanks!

DH and I spent our free night cleaning our disaster of a house. Well. I spent the night. DH cleaned for about an hour and then wandered around the house going "I'm bored of cleaning."







: I kept giving him ideas, but he wouldn't do any of them. He finally disappeared into the basement for the rest of the night with the baby. Whatever. I got lots of cleaning done.

I appreciate that he helps at all, but I hate that he does things like spill a gallon of water on the floor while washing dishes and LEAVE IT THERE. I ask why, he says things like "because I didn't clean it up" which isn't really an answer. He did so many of those kinds of things tonight, I was being really passive aggressive and saying things like "No, no, don't worry - someone else will finish/clean/trash that."







I think he's mad at me now, and I know I'm mad at him. Grr.

At least the house is clea for his parents to come over, right? Even if we're not talking....


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

dp does that... he put in a movie tonight and i asked what we were watching he said 'a movie' i asked what movie 'one that we have' i was in the kitchen putting dishes away so its not like i was in front of the tv.. then i heard the beginning so i said oh transformers .. he said 'you would have known that if you had waited a second" wth? is it that hard for him to answer? made me want to


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
*pookel-*The whiole problem is, There's a wedding on Saturday that I kinda have to go to. So, Father's day, amd Hen's b-day,. eclipsed by a wedding. Ok, OK, I'm glad for my friined who's getting married,but geeez! Did they have to do it THA weekend?







:

I wonder if they know that every few years their wedding anniversary will be on Fathers Day?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
I've undertaken this huge furniture thing just to avoid my freaking laundry situation. I could laugh or cry, I don't even know.









But that's so cool! You're doing something creative and fun while you're avoiding the laundry, rather than just hiding out on the computer. The laundry will still be there, no matter what else you do. So you live out of the baskets a bit. Don't do like I've done, putting off the fun stuff because I think I should do the mundane stuff first, then never even getting around to the mundane stuff, then feeling depressed and bored because I don't ever do anything fun and creative.







:







:

The laundry will (sort of) take care of itself. You would not believe how fast the need for a playroom will whiz by! Go outfit your kids' playroom!!

====================

Edited to say, I unplugged the huge Mac from the kitchen desk today!! I tucked it into our bedroom, and proceeded to get a bunch of stuff done. I even had dinner ready on time for dd to eat _before_ she went off to (summer) band practice. Getting that computer out of here was a smart thing to do. (Now I've got the lap top hooked up, it seems to call to me less...)


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Me too on the laundry!

Hugs, Sara!


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Me too on the laundry!

Hugs, Sara!

your DD and i have the same birthday!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy Late Birthday!







:
Your 'uncarded' siggy amuses me!


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

But that's so cool! You're doing something creative and fun while you're avoiding the laundry, rather than just hiding out on the computer. The laundry will still be there, no matter what else you do. So you live out of the baskets a bit. Don't do like I've done, putting off the fun stuff because I think I should do the mundane stuff first, then never even getting around to the mundane stuff, then feeling depressed and bored because I don't ever do anything fun and creative.

The laundry will (sort of) take care of itself. You would not believe how fast the need for a playroom will whiz by! Go outfit your kids' playroom!!
Thanks Journeymom - I am going to tackle the laundry today - that's my main goal. Others: make blueberry muffins, wash and prep CSA veggies I picked up yesterday, sand the first bookcase (second coat of poly went on yesterday.)

I can't believe all of the new mamas and babies on this thread...congrats to everyone!!







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Kid parties are easy. Food + outside = happy kids. Don't fall into the trap of scheduling games and stuff to do and don't have your kid open up their presents in front of other small kids. Meltdowns and parental b!tchiness can ensue.









Like I would ever attempt something so elaborate! I'll be happy if I actually plan something and invite people!







Social events are my definate weak point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
Funny ADD story/lightbulb moment....

If I don't put my laundry away (meaning into drawers/closets) as soon as it comes out of the dryer it *will* sit forever in the baskets. Once I reach a few baskets of folded, clean laundry I get so overwhelmed that I start stressing big time about a the task.

I'm at 3 baskets of clean laundry, plus laundry in the hamper waiting to be done. Two days ago, I bought some unfinished furniture for the playroom and set up shop in DH's garage stall. I've been out there, sanding and putting poly finish on and realized, whiletalking to my therapist today, that basically it's a huge avoidance project. I've undertaken this huge furniture thing just to avoid my freaking laundry situation. I could laugh or cry, I don't even know.









Laugh. Go ahead! (BTW- that's why I only have one laundry basket.







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
your DD and i have the same birthday!

Happy Birthday!

ITA about the passive agressive DP's. WHy do we attract those kinds of mates?







anyway, at least my DH does it accidentally, which should earn him some grace from me, but really only makes me that much angrier.









Attention! (sorry) After I finish this post, we will be unplugging this infernal machine and taking it over to the computergurusto see what's inside and build us a new one. To the Point- I don't know when I'll have access to a computer again, so I'll be back whenever that is!


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you!!

and on my sig- people are forever asking me if i am to young to be a mom







obviously not.... one to many people asked me one day and that is what came out of my mouth...







she smiled very awkwardly at me.. and i was awfully surprised myself. what cracks me up is that i am obviously not to young to be a mom, so what they are really asking, whether they realize it or not, is aren't i to young to be a good mom. people are strange.

i can't afford my medicine yet this month







i have no idea what i am going to do! my sink already has 2 days of dishes ... this is not good. my doctor says its good to take a break from my meds every once in awhile.. and i'm thinking yeah when i have enough notice, clean my house from top to bottom, go grocery shopping, make enough food for a week in disposable dishes, etc.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Anyone taking Concerta, or any of your children taking Concerta? Are you having any vision problems??


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
so what they are really asking, whether they realize it or not, is aren't i to young to be a good mom. people are strange.

So true!









I'm 24, but I look about 18. I get all sorts of comments, too. And when you're offended, everyone gets all weird, like "How dare you be offended by my assumptions! It's YOUR fault for looking so young!"









I'm starting to feel that "totally overwhelmed" hard-to-breathe-ness coming on again. Grr. Sadly, it oftentimes happens when there's not much to do right now - just stuff on the horizon. So I freak myself out worrying about it (because I have too much time to worry right now), even though I know everything will get done eventually.

I'm also feeling bad because I totally flaked out on 2 students last week.







: I reminded myself all week about their lessons and then my phone got wet and I had to turn it off, so I didn't get my reminders, and totally missed their lessons. Stupid.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

How is everyone?

Since I got things mostky straight it's been easy to keep it looking fairly presentable! Of course, I haven't had to cook much.

I'm feeling motivated today. Got poopy dipes rinsed and going to runa load then then my tiedye, had more fun with Pookel Monday! I dyed a gorgeous bag. Oh, she has an Etsy shop, and she's too shy to brag, but it's cool!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I got my hair cut. Very happy about it.

Otherwise, it's house, house, house. That being said, it's finally starting to LOOK like a house. Previously, it looked like a set for "Extreme Makeover."


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I was going to order "You Mean I'm not Stupid, Lazy or Crazy?!" on PaperbackSwap and checked and found out our library has it!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh cool! Did you post pics on FB?

Rofl the set for EM! I'm glad it's coming together!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I was going to order "You Mean I'm not Stupid, Lazy or Crazy?!" on PaperbackSwap and checked and found out our library has it!

I had that checked out for a while, but I turned out to be too stupid, lazy, and/or crazy to get around to reading it.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

:


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

we meet with the real-estate agent today... we brought ds.. it was the most stressful thing i have done in months







i am excited to be looking for a house but today we spent 2 hrs in a room looking at paperwork. ds was not pleased! i brought him toys and such but he's 16 mos old so you can imagine how that went.

now i have to try and sort out which houses we are going to look at. it is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

1littlebit, want my house? The nice one, not the Extreme Makeover one.









Pookel, I totally get you. I'm too lazy to even check the book out. Or go to the library. Or pay my late fees so I can check out books from the library.







:


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

you live in lancaster? i think we could actually afford to live there!







unfortunately we are in fairfax... and we can't afford to live here. go figure. i feel like every house we look at is a short sale or forclosure and they are all sold as is and all need at least some work done.

you mamas will probably understand why i am hesitant about moving into a house that needs work done. i am worried it will never get done and we will end up hating it. i just can't imagine buying a house that comes with so much work... dp is as bad as i am about stuff like that.. and if it were one thing at a time we could handle it but a ton of work at once is just to much.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

This area IS wonderfully affordable. Where is Fairfax? We bought a live-in ready rowhouse with 2br and 1 ba, 950sqft with a small yard for $81k. It's also a great place to raise a family (Lancaster, that is).

I get you on the work. I'm lucky that DH is awesome about that kind of stuff.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

fairfax, va... DC metro area. if your picked up the house you bought and dropped it next to my apartment you could sell it for 500K probably more.







we are renting right now but we definitely cannot afford to buy in this area. we are looking about 10 miles away.. better but still not great. its rough.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Pookel, I totally get you. I'm too lazy to even check the book out. Or go to the library. Or pay my late fees so I can check out books from the library.







:

I think of late fees as my donation to the library.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
I think of late fees as my donation to the library.

















:







: you all are so much better then i am ... i can't get it together and get to the library.. i order off amazon


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
I think of late fees as my donation to the library.









oh me too!! i always feel good about my late fees, it's my way of helping keep the library available for others, lol.

Sorry I've been MIA.

*1littlebit* Where I live is way southeast, about 3-4 hours from where you are I believe. (you're near IKEA right?) Good luck with the housebuying!

I realized when I was unpacking books that I never did finish Lazy, Stupid or Crazy....I suppose I'll get around to it sometime, lol. MIL gave me a gift card to Barnes and Noble for my birthday (in April....I always procrastinate on spending gift cards) so I'm trying to figure out what to buy. It feels like such a huge decision...i never buy new books, and I rarely even buy used books unless i really really want them. I'm thinking I'd like some kind of comprehensive natural care guide (possibly focused towards children) and maybe a parenting book or two. You can use the gift cards to buy used books from their website, but it might cost more once the shipping is added in. So far I've considered these books, any comments or rec's? -

Child Health Guide: Holistic Pediatrics for Parents
Naturally Healthy Babies and Children: A Commonsense Guide to Herbal Remedies, Nutrition, and Health
Prescription for Nutritional Healing

I'll be 38 weeks this week! MIL will be here 2 weeks from today. I really need to get cleaning and finish unpacking the last couple boxes, we're in crunch time now!

Oh i totally did the laundry thing for the longest time after Isaiah was born. Like 2ish years, I always brought the clothes from the dryer and just threw them on the couch. We constantly had a big pile of clothes that we would just pick from, lol. As Isaiah got older and was willing to let me go upstairs the pile moved to the top of the dresser in our bedroom....In our new house though the location of the dryer makes it harder to pile stuff, lol. So I do put the clothes away as soon as they're out of the dryer. They stay in the dryer for quite a while though, lol.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

i am hoping for a house with a laundry room in the basement so i can hide my abysmal laundry habits down there!!







i had so much clean laundry that i was to overwhelmed to put it away. i have left it on the floor and am waiting to make enough of it dirty again that putting the clean stuff away is more manageable.









i know most people separate laundry by colors but i sort of wish i could separate it by how its put away. 1 load of clothes that are folded, 1 load that are hung up etc!!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Everybody!

Our new computer is up and running, and things have largly settled down. How are you all?

(house is in its usual state of bordeline chaos, BTW)

I did have a copy of 'You mean I'm not lazy crazy or stupid?' but I lent it to a friend who has ADD and. . . . . .


----------



## sunshadow (May 17, 2009)

Hello, I was just reading this thread because I suspect I may have ADD. I find that my friends and even my DH dismiss the idea immediately, so I don't know if that is why I haven't tried to get a diagnosis.

I really don't know how to go about getting diagnosed either. I think about calling someone but keep putting it off. I don't know if I should talk to my doctor or if she will just want to put me on meds or also dismiss me. I am pregnant, so I think I might as well not even bother talking to her until my baby is born. I know I get easily discourage and I just want to find the right person to talk to about it and I don't know who that is.

I am just tired of not going any where with anything. I could never finish college, always quit jobs, I can't even finish knitting a scarf. It drives me crazy. There are so many things I want to do, but it just seems like I can't. I start and never finish. I've got to the point that I don't even want to start anything. I can barely even get going every day because I can't seem to even focus long enough to shower and get dressed. I am just kind of frustrated and don't know if it's ADD or just really low energy, anxieties, or what.

So, I thought I would just say hi and hang out while I see if I can relate to your stories. *hi!*


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi *sunshadow*!







I'm sorry you're feeling so stressed right now. We know all about not being able to finish things around here! (or possibly obsessively working on one thing until it's finished to the exclusion of all else!







)

I would talk to your doctor, and ask for her/him to suggest a good phsychologist. It will be worthwhile going through the diagnostic process even if you don't have ADD, you might learn a bit about yourself, and you WILL feel like you're at least _doing something_ about it!

and congratulations on your pregnancy!







:


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Sunshadow

i hate shopping for a house. how in the heck am i going to pack? i feel like this is going to be really freaking hard for me. o and i have been so busy lately that i somehow missed that my house now has flies.. not like a lot of them.. but they still bug me and i don't know how they got there. i have cleaned and i didn't find any food or anything.

oo and if you haven't seen my other threads on the subject my parents on my case about getting married. i keep telling them i can't handle buying a house and getting married at the same time... which they totally don't get b/c they will pay for the wedding... but i can't handle planning a wedding while looking for a house, packing, unpacking etc. my mom is on my case to get married and the buy a house but we really need more space we are dying here. i have furniture in my bedroom closet, kitchen crap in the hall closet, DS has no room b/c he co sleeps and the second bedroom has other stuff in it .. including food that doesn't freaking fit in my pantry. I NEED to move i NEED SPACE







i know you guys will understand this but it is totally lost on my female family members.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, sunny!

Am feeling like such a flake. Missing appointments, etc. And of course it gets totally blown out of proportion in my head........









Toby got a peach today, was rolling it around the kitchen. Very cute. Looked up 10 seconds later, and he was chowing down on it. Finished the whole peach in about 5 minutes.







:

I may need to feed him more.

He also colored his first picture today!!







: It's hanging on my fridge.

Heidi, welcome back!

1littlebit, have you decluttered? I felt that way until I did some massive decluttering. Now the house is much easier to manage and I don't feel like we need more space. We're moving for more land, not more house, and I'm wondering what the ^%$^ I'm going to do with 2300 sq ft of house!


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

ugh yeah we have de cluttered.. and de cluttered and de cluttered...







i think my crap is pro creating without telling me.. like it some sort of cruel joke the universe is playing on me. everytime i get rid of all our crap more stupid useless crap seems to pop out of no where. it doesn't help when my mother decided to de clutter her giant freaking house and dump every thing i have ever owned since the day i was born in my living room.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
ugh yeah we have de cluttered.. and de cluttered and de cluttered...








i think my crap is pro creating without telling me.. like it some sort of cruel joke the universe is playing on me. everytime i get rid of all our crap more stupid useless crap seems to pop out of no where. it doesn't help when my mother decided to de clutter her giant freaking house and dump every thing i have ever owned since the day i was born in my living room.









That exact thing has happened to me. I am so sorry!

*smee*-







for feeling like a flake. BTDT!















about Toby devouring the peach. . .on the way home from Root's (farmer's market) one time, Henry ate about a pound of cherries. . .pits and all.







:

I have said many times that it would be easier to move than clean. I throw away so much junk when I move, I should move about every three years.








Then, when we unpack, DH laughs at me when I find something and say, "Oh, I'd forgotten I even had one of these!"


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Check my sig.

I'm in total shock. Send sticky vibes!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

OMG, congrats and sticky vibes!

LOL about the cherry pits.

Welcome Sunshadow!

Sorry I've been AWOL, dh took leave last week so we could take the boys camping and to Busch gardens - two things we just had to do before the baby gets here. I'll be 39 weeks tomorrow, no signs of iminent labor yet.

gotta leave for my dr apt in a few minutes, just wanted to pop in quick!


----------



## LeoneLover13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi there ladies.
I am not sure if this thread is specifically for Mama's and children with ADD, but I am looking for some support.

I am positive in everyway that DH is ADD. I have never 'told him' because he is defensive and it would be me 'attacking' him. However when I brought it up the other day, slyly, he mentioned he was diagnosed when he was a kid going through his years of therapy (because of a divorce) by a 'quack' therapist but blew it off, as did his mother I guess. I questioned him about it and he said "Well, even if I am why does it matter? What does it change? You know i'm not going to take anything so who cares?".
This is understand to a point, he has made it this far in life without being on meds or officially diagnosed and I wouldn't like him taking meds either, but I still feel we/I should research more, especially because we have a 9 month old DD now and what if she inherits the same? He (and I) do not like Drs, he will refuse to see one, so it is pretty much up to me.
I find it very hard to understand him and deal with many of the traits of ADD he has sometimes, I do my best to accomodate his needs but I get really frustrated sometimes and I can feel/see he does too but he usually ends up blaming me instead. I can't open up to him about this because I don't want to attack him and I don't fully understand it either.

Knowing now that he really does have ADD, it explains many things in his life, past and present, and I believe it has prevented him from achieving/reaching his potential. I think if it was assessed when he was a child and diagnosed, he would have had a better chance at graduating high school, college, he would have better communication and organizational skills, would not get into so much trouble at work, and wouldn't have been so depressed through his life.
I want to help him, but like I said he is defensive and does not like to talk about it at all. If he thinks i'm trying to 'medicate' him or 'fix' him in some way he will get mad. I don't know how else to go about this. I would love to help him through his diet, exercise, organization etc. anyway that I can.
I would also like to learn more about it because although our DD is very young she is extremely hyper-active, hard to settle, and bounces from one thing to the next every few seconds. Obviously I have no idea whether or not she is ADD/ADHD at this age, I would like to prepare for it and know what to look for.

So I guess I am looking for advice, stories, insight, links etc. to help me help my family?


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeoneLover13* 
I questioned him about it and he said "Well, even if I am why does it matter? What does it change? You know i'm not going to take anything so who cares?".

Have you pointed out to him that medication isn't the only possible solution? He doesn't even have to think of it as a "solution" to something that's "wrong" with him - it's just about understanding how his brain works and how he can learn to work with his strengths and compensate for his weaknesses. I've found it very helpful just to recognize something as an ADD trait. Like, instead of thinking, "I'm lazy and I never do anything until the last minute," I can see it as "I have a hard time focusing on projects unless I have a deadline to motivate me." Then if I'm trying to get something done and I find myself puttering around instead, I can recognize it as "I need to focus" instead of "I'm being lazy."

IMHO, it's about understanding yourself. Just like it's valuable for someone who's a brilliant artist but a failure at math to recognize where her unique talents lie, it's valuable for someone with ADD to recognize "these are my skills, these are the things that are harder for me than other people."

Have you checked out Additude magazine? You can google for it - they seem to have a lot of helpful articles, both for adults and for kids.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Check my sig.

I'm in total shock. Send sticky vibes!









:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, Sara! I got on here and yelled "What!" DH thought I'd done something.









Congratulations!

Leone--we're mamas w/ADD, but we sure can try answering questions! I will be composing some thought for you,but pookel's got a good start.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Check my sig.

I'm in total shock. Send sticky vibes!











That was fast!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

wow, *Leone*- all I can do is send you big hugs. . . _I_ would not want to be married to _Me_ is all I can say at the moment. You are welcome to hang out with us!

I think- If I may shamelessly gender-stereotype for a moment here- that women are more likely to be willing to try to understand themselves than men. I think in our society it's been ok for men to say 'this is who I am so go suck it', and women have been expected to accomadate/excuse themselves, so we are the ones likely to go looking for answers in an introspective fashion, know what I mean?

*mamabohl*, I have to







at your going to Busch gardens! Oh the things that suddenly become priorities when you're largely preggo!

Hi Alyse! how are you and the babe? (and the hubby, and E?)


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey there Sunshadow!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Check my sig.

I'm in total shock. Send sticky vibes!

Woo hoo! Congratulations.









Leone, it's small consolation, but even though your dh shot down your suggestion, you did plant a seed. In the safety and acceptance that his wife can provide he might mull over the idea and eventually come to the conclusion himself that there is merit to this 'diagnosis'. And that's where the most effective growth can happen, when he is motivated himself.

He may have a lot of resentment and fear associated with the idea of therapy. It may be frustrating, but his feelings need to be respected while he gets a little education about how helpful _good_ therapy can be. That therapist may or may not have been a 'quack', but an experienced therapist can make a world of difference.

Quote:

I do my best to accommodate his needs but I get really frustrated sometimes and I can feel/see he does too but he usually ends up blaming me instead.
Can you give an example of what he's blamed you for?

I've noticed the same gender difference that Heidi mentioned between my dh and me. In any given conflict I generally look inward and try to fix myself, while dh will look outward and blame someone else. And we both can be correctly assessing the situation. I do a lot more self contemplation than dh does.


----------



## LeoneLover13 (Jun 30, 2009)

" heidirk- wow, Leone- all I can do is send you big hugs. . . I would not want to be married to Me is all I can say at the moment. You are welcome to hang out with us! "

I had to LOL at this...I love him to death but he drives me bonkers most of the time. I think your statement regarding the thought process of men "'this is who I am so go suck it'" is quite on target! I have never seen a support forum for men with ADD and how to help themselves, so I believe you are right. But, that just brings me back to square one.

journeymom- That's exactly what I mean. He will find a way to blame me in any given situation (he lost something, again...we were late somewhere, again...etc) whereas I generally look into myself for the mistakes which ends up with me feeling like crap because I blame myself, and so does he. I guess this is more of a 'men are from mars., women are from venus' sort of thing rather than ADD?

He does have a lot of resentment for therapy, he hated going as a child (what child wouldn't) and has said he would lie to her and tell her the things he thought she wanted to hear because he 'was bored'. I have brought up therapy before and he has been to the free ones on base but he feels the same. He doesn't care or work at it, so it doesn't work. He would rather use me as his therapist but I find it very, very hard to get him to open up sometimes.

I don't want to change him, but we have only been married a year and I don't want to end up resenting him or visa versa somewhere down the line because I just can't handle it anymore, or he feels I never understood him. Does any of this make sense?


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Leone, totally. My (non ADD) DH is the same way. I had to release it. It's his defense mechanism to blame everyone else but him (took me 2 years of marriage to realize that one), but he really does care and knows it's not everyone else's fault.

It's ok to want to change him. Really. But you need to want to change him in the same way he wants to change himself. And that's the hard part. Being supportive in wanting to change him - not manipulative.

Guys also need concrete things. One at a time. I find that if there's something DH isn't doing that I feel he really needs to do, I have to stay on top of it and ask for it. Like the FREAKIN' kitty litter.







I can't just say - "DH, now that I'm pg, I can't do kitty litter any more." because to him it means "I'm footing this chore off on you" and I get "So?"







:

It has to go like this:

ME: DH, will you do the kitty litter for me?
DH: Why can't you do it? I'm doing 45 million other things.......... (rant)
ME: I'm pregnant and not supposed to do it, so it would REALLY help if you do it. Is there something else I can do instead?
DH: Can you fold that laundry over there?
ME: OK (and IMMEDIATELY go do what he asked).

Without the offer to take on something else and having it done immediately, that kitty litter will skank up our house til Judgement Day.

Guys just need things really step-by-step, and I've found if I accept a little whiny b!tching, things get done faster and we fight less. I used to try to make him not whine, and it was a disaster.

I'd give up on the therapy, honestly. He obviously doesn't want it to help, so even if you get him to go he'll resent it.


----------



## LeoneLover13 (Jun 30, 2009)

smeisnotapirate- Interesting name btw! I can definitely see that working, he tries to bargain with me all day long "If you make me coffee i'll finish the dishes :-D " I guess I will give up on the therapy for now, it's more for me than him I think anyway.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

hehheh. . .I think I do the same thing with my DH.









Unfortunately I'm also constantly bargaining with a three year old, and it's hard to keep the two of them separate. I do end up being angry at DS1 for things DH does, and later treating DH like a three year old because I've been doing it all day with my son.







I know that that's _my_ problem. *Smee*- I wish I could trust that DH _does_ care. . .I might be liable to cut him some slack in that case.

Agh, bleh.

On a lighter note, I did a mad clean this week, and the house is lookin' kinda tidy!







: I also have been escaping to knitting circle once a week, and have started a wool soaker for ds2!!!







It's green, I love green.

And my garden is going well, and the laundry is under control, and I've been making nice dinners. . .







: Things feel easy and right, right now, I wish I could bottle this for when things feel impossible.

Now that the computer is up and running, I have a class scheduled to start Aug 3rd (the day after my birthday) and it only requires ONE book!!!!!







I think I can handle that. Although, more and more, I feel like I need to go to REAL school, and right on the heels of that comes COMPLETE TERROR! I really want to study sociology. Really, really. Sigh. . . If I had any idea whatsoever of how to go about being a Momma and going to school, I'd give it a shot. I just have this (massive) self-doubt that whispers, 'you can barely keep the house clean as is- how do you expect to manage a full course load of real classes?'







(crap, crap, somehow I lost my light note. . .sorry!)


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Heidi, Oh wow, real school? I think you're nuts.










I have a book about ADD and nutrition, I wonder if that's a way you could help? Hey, would someone cook non-crazy-making meals for me?







:

There was more I thought of as reading over, but with both girls asleep, I better sleep. Yeah, DH is gone, I got them down by myself. Okay, as if thousands of people don't do that all the time. But, with E, I'd just read or whatever until she conked out.









Oh yeah will post title later. :doh


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

I LOL'd at "this is who i am so go suck it!" Definitely a man thing.

Ok, I'm 39 weeks, 2 days pregnant, just found out yesterday MIL will NOT be flying in Sunday because her health problems have gotten really bad and she has to go in for surgery next monday, and the kids woke up with red, goopy eyes this morning. Um....














:

So I'm really worried about MIL and sad we won't get to see her (she is hoping to change her ticket for sometime in September though). I'm also freaking out because she was going to be with the boys at the hospital during labor, they were going to step out for the actual birth cuz the boys didn't want to see that. Now i have no idea what to do with them. I really don't have any friends I can ask. I can't bring them to the hospital unless they have an adult besides dh with them. I'm thinking maybe i can hire a doula to do that...but so last minute!? Oh, and i only have 2 meals in the freezer...MIL was going to be here for three weeks cooking for us.

UG.

*Heidi* I thought online school actually had more work than real school. That's what I've heard from people who do both.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*Maggirayne*- Good for you! I know that was one of the hardest parts for me, how to get big guy down for his nap when tiny one was awake, and vice versa. But I hardly have to think about it anymore- it's second nature- and so last night when I came home form knitting circle, I found everyone still up (which I expected, no problem) but DH says, "I don't know how you do it! Twice I almost had them down, and the first time, H rolled over and started talking and woke up M and later, M started crying and woke up H who was almost asleep!"







I told him I was proud of him for even attempting it!







How long will your DH be away?

*Mamabohl*- Oy, I'm so sorry about your MIL, that kind of thing really makes me panic. Sort of the same thing happened with my IL's this time expect they waited to tell us until after I gave birth!







:

I'm sure you could find a doula to help out!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh my word, eek! I'm sorry, Mamabohl! I wish I was close enough to help!

He's home tonight, thankfully.

Yeah, so I got them down and stayed up late reading about Reverse swaps. Uh-oh!









The book is The A.D.D. Nutrition Solution but I don't have the 30-day plan. But on Amazon, that one is cheaper than the one I have. I never got around to trying it. So no idea if it *works*.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

well, I noticed that I crave fats. Lots of different kinds, not just lots in quantity. I wonder if there's an Omega 3 connection there? I started supplementing with that during my pg this last time, and I have avoided PPD and any really bad anxiety so far, so I think it helps.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

So here was my day yesterday. . .

woken out of a sound sleep by a crash/thud that literally shakes the house. I was immediately awake (can you say adrenaline?) and ran to the window, to see a _car_ sticking out of the wall below me.







I said, "Matt! Get dressed- there's a *car* in our house!"

Babies are crying- Matt runs downstairs to see our living room wall pushed in about 3 feet, plaster dust and broken wood everywhere, and water spraying into the room. He ran downstairs to turn off the water and the electricity, and I got dressed and dealt with the boys. When everyone was calm, we joined DH downstairs, and the plaster dust was so thick in the air I could taste it.







:

we went outside, where the police and fire department were already there, and answered all the questions. We had water in the basement- not a whole lot- just ebnough to make a mess. They didn't want to move the car until the collapse team checked to see if the second floor would come down or not. The firefighters cleaned up a bit while they waited.

The collapse team built a wall in the living room, and a support for the porch roof. They were most;ly done by about 9:30, and the clean up team from the insurance company was there by eleven.

IL's came up right away and helped us get cleaned up, and by 5:30 pm today, the living room is in livable condition- well, behind the couch is off limits, because that's where the shattered wall is, and lots of dirt, broken stuff, and grit. I'm very tired, but I'm proud of the work I got done.

When I figure out how- I'll poist a link to the pics online. probably tomorrow.

I sincerely hope everyone;s weekend was significantly more boring than mine.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Was there someone in the car??
Mine was boring, but good, lol.
Glad to hear you all were okay.
Jessica


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh my! I'm glad you all weren't in the living room!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

yes, if it had been any other time of day. . . . God is good.

yes, the driver was not wearing a seat belt. DH got a glimpse of him from the rear while the fire cheif was checking him out, but we don't know how he is. the driver of the car was not the owner of the car.

The fire cheif was just across the street at the Turkey Hill getting coffee, and saw it happen. He was over here in a blink, and called 911 for us, so the Fire dept and ambulance were here before we even made it outside.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Holy cow! Glad you're all safe and sound, Heidi.

I'm betting that person stole the car and took it for a joy ride.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

OMG, Heidi! I hope you're all ok!!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Holy cow! Glad you guys are safe at least.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

yup, we're all ok.







:

I think he stole it too. yesterday a tiny Japanese woman showed up at our door. She turned out to be the owner of the car, and kept bowing to DH and saying she was so sorry, and did we have her insurance information. I feel bad for her, I hope she doesn't worry about us too much!

unfortunately, I am VERY tired right now. Like, draggin' on the floor tired. I guess I overdid it a bit Sunday and yesterday, cleaning.









Here's links to pics.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1623406017


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1623406017

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1623406017

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1623406017

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1623406017

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1623406017


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow. It looks better and worse than I'd pictured.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, Heidi! Your poor house!!

I'm totally shocked. I can't believe it. Is the insurance at least moving quickly on getting the house fixed?


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

WOAH Heidi CRAZY! So glad no one was hurt!

Today is my due date. We did figure out our crisis - we are switching to a homebirth! Crazy last minute but i am so thrilled. My birth kit should get here tomorrow and I'm going to pick up my records from the hospital today and tehn drop off some paperwork with the midwife and pick up her birth tub...if baby just waits until the weekend things will be perfect, lol. (if she doesn't the midwife has a few extra supplies...) I've been trying to cook extra as much as I can this week. I'm feeling pretty







: Our king size bed just got delievered yesterday too! All that room is craaaaazy! We fit three pillows acorss and dh and i were so far away from each other! We were joking that the middle pillow should be the sex pillow. We could be like, "hey honey, want to sleep on the middle pillow tonight? wink wink." LOL. ok we're dorks.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
We were joking that the middle pillow should be the sex pillow. We could be like, "hey honey, want to sleep on the middle pillow tonight? wink wink." LOL. ok we're dorks.











Love it! DH and I, when we were first adjusting to living with one another, joked about having a Sara apartment and a Keith apartment, conjoined by a "sex room" that was mutually ours. We would use "hey, wanna go to the room tonight?" as a come-on.









I'd kill for a king-size bed. My FIL made our bed frame, though, so we're not able to get rid of it for a bigger one.








<-- weekend labor dust to you!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Heidi, wow, that is just unreal. I'm glad you had help cleaning up. It does look good after.








: the sex room and the sex pillow!

Yay, Mamabohl! Baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby!
I am excited for your homebirth! I loved mine!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

laughup oh you guys! I needed that!

*Smee-* insurance adjuster will be here tomorrow. The plan is for them to give us a check, then we can find our own contractor. I'm not sure if that's going to be better or worse than the insurance company handling the reconstruction. The clean-up guys have already dried out the basement.









I think DH and I need a designated room (or pillow, or whatever).









*mamabohl-*







: on the homebirth! Here's hopeing babe waits for the weekend!







: I'm so excited for you!

*maggirayne-* unreal is right. I think I'm starting to come down off the adrenaline rush, because today I collapsed into hysterical tears because I had reschedule a morning appointment for the middle of Henry's nap.







:

One of my friends( who also has ADD







) came over today and looked at the living room and then at the pictures, and said, "Wow! You really did a LOT of cleaning up in a very short time!" I realised she was right. I got into to a 'reclaim the room' zone and went balistic. No wonder I'm sore.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi! Anybody around?

I've had my 16 yo second cousin here for two days. It's been fun, but definately a change of pace having a teenager in the house!









I need to order my book for my next class, and hopefully get some of the larger projects finished before class begins on the 3rd.

Today-
laundry
clean up around house.

not sure anything is going to get done.

Here's my big list.

find a storage place for yarn
get off season clothes actually put away somewhere.
shop sales for boy's summer next year.
clean the tub/shower/regrout.
get rid of dsome stuff in the attic.
plan a Fall yardsale.

and I have Mastitis.







oh well. . .


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Ugh. I'm on bedrest and BORED. I've been bleeding, went to the ER, they did HCG and an u/s which matched up at almost 2 weeks earlier than I thought I was (I may have ovulated late, I guess). I'm on complete pelvic rest and bedrest until my next u/s on Tuesday. Not allowed to stand for more than 5 minutes, no driving, no work...







.

I'm happy that u/s-wise, everything looked great with the yolk sac that is our baby at this point, but I've only been up for 4 hours and I'm BORED. And my neck hurts.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

you'll be in our prayers, Smee.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

sara thinking of you...

anyone have experience either with themselves or their children with Tenex?

also he has trichotillomania (hair pulling) and we are trying prozac - anyone w/ any experience?

he took the tenex last night and the prozac this morning and was doing great till about a half an hour ago... not sure what to do.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry, Andrea, no experience with that. How is he now?


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i gave him a ritalin (10 mg quick release)... I had no choice - he was running around the house, knocking things over (on purpose) and hitting us...

I also found a ski cap for him - he went all morning without picking - but started up again in the afternoon


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

(winces) sounds like my three year old at bedtime. . .


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

sigh - it does run in families....


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

hey. . . anyone around?

I cannot do this today.







I can't be the person DH needs me to be.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
hey. . . anyone around?

I cannot do this today.







I can't be the person DH needs me to be.









What's going on?


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

((HUGS)) sorry Heidi....


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I am really just entirely overwhelmed with life.

I know other people have bigger/worse problems, but MY problems are all up in my face right now, and I can't deal.

I have had to handle all the insurance stuff from the car thing. I really wish my Daddy was here so he could look a t the wall and tell me that the estimate is right, etc.

I did something to my knee while I was cleaning last week, and it's all swollen and sore. I'm gimping around like. . .oh I don't know.
I just wish SOMETHING would give!!!

I wish I didn't feel like the only grown up in the world right now. And There's friends I'd like to go see, errand sI'd like to run, and I have no car so I can't.

I'm angry and tired.

Pity party over.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Your problems aren't any less than any of ours. I'm sorry you're so overwhelmed, and I wish I could come help out.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I wish I could come help YOU out! I am seriously sad I can't do something for you.









I did find two contractors to come do estimates. I called the hardware store and scheduled the dishwasher for repair. I took out the trash. I fed the kids and myself. I tidied up a bit, and did a load of diapers.

Things I would like to do yet today. . .

*bathe
*work on the inovative diaper idea I came up with.
*work on the gifts I'm making for a friend's girls' birthdays.
*fly to Mexico and cry on my mommy.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Aww


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I wish I could come help YOU out! I am seriously sad I can't do something for you.









I'm fine, really. It's just that I'm in limbo and I hate being in limbo. I've come to terms with this miscarriage, just waiting for confirmation (because people keep telling me to be optimistic







). I had a few good cries, did a lot of journaling, and stored away my Hypnobabies stuff. We're ready to start TTCing when I get the green light that all's clear.

I would, however, LOVE to get together after I get off this crappy bed rest. That would make my day.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

((((hugs))))) to both of you


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Thinking of you, Sara.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks. I'm really, really ok. I have a wonderful support system at my synagogue - people are bringing me meals and hanging out with me during the day. The rabbi took all my lessons for the week, and I'm taking it easy.

Anyways, I'll find out for sure tomorrow. There's a tiny chance that there's still a perfectly fine baby in there, but it's just not looking good. I'll probably be a mess tomorrow after I find out for sure, but who knows? I'm not really freaking out until I know, but I'm getting myself used to the idea of the worst.

But I will be ok, promise. I have a great DH, a beautiful DS, and my furbabies to heal me - and a lot of people at my synagogue who have btdt.

I'm touched that you guys are concerned. It means a lot.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm glad you've got lots of help. I wish I could do something.
Let us know.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

So I did miscarry. The MW said it was a possible blighted ovum because the dates were so far off and I naturally miscarried before they could find a fetal pole.

We'll be ok. We just need a bit of time to grieve.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)




----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Thinking of you and praying for you both.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

if you need a distraction- you know where to go!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

s
Jessica


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey *mamabohl*, what's going on with your little one?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

And what about YOURS*Maggirayne*?

seriously, *Mamabohl*- are you 'still' preggo?









anybody accomplishing great things lately?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!

how's everyone's week been?

Here's my list for this weekend...

GARDEN!!!!!
Vacuum
clean tub
clean kitchen floor

not too bad actually.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Mine is growing like crazy, no WBV, so no idea what her weight is, I've got OAL, which she doesn't like. E has done great adjusting. She is nursing also, not usually at the same time, too stressful.

I got a dryer, so my pfs aren't like cardboard.

I should be doing stuff, but mostly nakking and sakking (snuggling at keyboard).









I joined in a swap on GCM and need to get stuff sent (and made







:--I'm making a necklace, which is really fun!), and books for PBS. Laundry is up to date, dishes, pretty good, I actually got the dw loaded and run this week, DH does that all the time--poor man! Hmm, I should maybe think about something for supper.

Tomorrow morning, I am planning on pricing yardsale stuff with Pookel. Whee!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

LOL, I'm still pregnant! 41 weeks 2 days now. If I'm still pregnant come monday the midwife will strip my membranes I think...then if that doesn't work we'll have to go get a non-stress test by 42 weeks (wednesday) in order for me to still be allowed to have a homebirth. I might have her break my water if we haven't had the baby by wednesday...but I'd really like to go into labor on my own...so hope I have a baby this weekend! oy.

I kinda feel in limbo. I haven't gotten much done, I'm really tired and my feet have been pretty swollen this week. For the most part though I feel pretty good for being as pregnant as I am. Getting lots of people checking on me as the days go by, lol. My Dad has called twice now, once the day after my due date and once yesterday. I'm slowly telling people about our switch to homebirth. We won't be telling MIL until after cuz I know she'll be all worried.

Glad your baby is growing well Maggirayne.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*maggirayne*- sakking!







love it!

I've decided to tell the next person who asks me how much Milo weighs now, "more than he did last time you asked"














Especially the one mom at church who seems to think her son and mine are engaged in some sort of growing contest. She seems sure that at some point her boy is going to suddenly outstrip mine. And she's already started smacking his fingers.









(sorry mini rant over)

*mamabohl-*







: here you go! I hope all goes well with the non stress test. are you all ready, house wise? (that'd be giving me absolute fits.







)

*Smee-* how are you?

*jess*, and *flminivanmama-* how are you guys?

Class starts for me on the third. . . the day after my birthday. I need to read as much of my txtbook now as I possibly can.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm ok - thanks for asking!

overwhelmed with the day to day as usual LOL

working on perfecting medication over the summer so the boys can go back to school on the right doses.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah that's pretty much where I am too.

for those of you with kids who've been dx'd- how did you know they needed tested, and how long did you wait? I'm having feelings about Henry(ds1) maybe being like me.









Maybe I just need to go to bed. . . I'm really having a hard time settling right now- even when I sleep, I can't rest.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i tried to pretend it was "normal boy stuff" for a reeeeaaaallllly long time.

I went to a workshop for teachers (I am a teacher) about ADD/ ADHD & the facilitator gave out a handout to describe the traits to teachers unfamiliar w/ it & I realized I couldn't deny it any longer... that was 2 years ago - so he was 7.

I have 2 other boys too - one is autistic w/ severe anxiety & mood swings and one is ADD (twin brother of the one with ADHD)... so life is lots of fun in my house









we got twin brother with ADD diagnosed right after twin brother with ADHD (the dr was like "and what about this one?"







)


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd love to talk with you about your boys sometime- but not now. I am seriously a basket case, and I don't know if it's just stuff from my special head, or if circumstances actually warrant being a weepy mess.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i'd be happy to talk - either by PM, here in this thread (I read all the time even if I don't always have the energy to respond), or we can start a new thread about our kiddos (maybe in special needs parenting?)...


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

we were having a great night/day, and got the kids to bed early, got everyone showered/tubbed, and beds changed, etc. Our normal Saturday night routine.

Actual sleeping went horribly, but we got out the door to church early, and I even remembered to throw the casserole in the oven, so it was ready to go when we got to church.

I was feeling really great about it, everyone dressed, clean, have the casserole for fellowship meal, everyone got breakfast and the adults got their coffee, we're early, etc.
Except. . .
I was supposed to bake a loaf of bread for one of the families at church who won the food bank contest.







:

I even reminded myself as I was setting the casserole together last night. Went clean out of my head immediately.









I'll try again next week. . .


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, gals. Labor vibes and lovely snuggle vibes to you M ladies.

Heidi, even if H is "like us," just remember that we're fully-functional adults (though with our quirks). ;hug

DH and DS and I spent the weekend in Camden at a music festival. I got scorched, but it was healing to just be able to BE with no expectations for a weekend. Saw two of my fav bands - They Might Be Giants and Guster, and just generally enjoyed things. Going to hate going back to work tomorrow, though. Oh well. I just hope I didn't forget anything major while I was out.

Feeling a bit more normal with every day that passes. I really just want to be pregnant again, though. I know it'll come in time. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm ready to cry, I just wrote a whole long intro post and lost it.

Maybe I'll manage to retype it, but the outline version is

All these posts remind me of me
Been suggested in the past that I probably have ADD. Never called the number to set up appointment for testing.
Bright, but couldn't manage to finish college
Survive currently b/c of organized husband, automatic online bill payments, work in direct care field in my home, so nothing that I can procrastinate on.
Want to have ability to change careers/relocate, requires degree
Found great program, 6wk blocks, classes meet when DH can be home and online,
Still scared I can't get the work done
Have tried lorazapam for anxiety (like when a paper is due, but was always too late by the time I would take it and I would just pass out) and celexa for depression but it gave me a headache. Was maybe not really depressed, maybe ADD + feeling sucky at screwing up my life/not accomplishing what I wanted to.
Have done load of organizational classes, Flylady, yadayada. LOVE how they work for two days then I lose it.
Take CLO, multi, whole foods, etc. Not organized enough to cut out sugar, gluten, etc.
Ready to go back to Doctor, get real diagnosis (also test for thyroid? anything else?) and get myself able to function. Open to meds, especially if I can manage to take them for school and then go off during breaks and such.
Am BFing but LO is 26mo. Not ready to wean, but will figure that part out. [Maybe try strattera? and then if it doesn't work and I want to try a stimulant he will be weaned by then. Or old enough that I won't care about the little bit of transference? My main concern is that he is skinny. Healthy now, but can't afford to be loosing weight. I on the other hand have 50+ extra lbs, so wouldn't mind appetite suppression for myself. Will wait until I graduate to get pregnant again.]

So tomorrow is Monday. Wish me luck in managed to call Dr.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Feeling a bit more normal with every day that passes. I really just want to be pregnant again, though. I know it'll come in time. Thanks for the support.

I haven't been here much, but I was so sorry to hear about your loss. *hugs*


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Alice! Long time no see. Didn't expect you popping up on this thread.







Have you called the doctor yet? I hope that you can find some answers that will help you.

I am taking 5 mg of Adderall twice a day these days and it's amazing how it helps me calm down and focus and get things done. I would suggest that if you look into the risks yourself and decide it's worth trying, just don't mention that you're bfing - they might have an automatic "no Adderall unless you wean!" policy that doesn't really make sense with an older child who's not getting large amounts of milk, yk?

I was still nursing Simon when I started on it, but only once or twice a day and for very small amounts. Still, I didn't notice any effects on him at all.

Good luck!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, Alice.

I have anxiety/ADD (it's apparently a very common combination in women) and was on Lexapro after DS was born. It helped with the anxiety, but didn't get rid of it - I realized that it was probably my ADD-ness that was causing my anxiety, not a hormone imbalance.

Since then, I've been trying to really pare down my life to the essentials, and I'm finding things more manageable. Not totally, because I AM ADD







, but much more so than it ever has been.

With the food stuff, I totally get you. To change my eating habits, I've had to change the way I cook - the change was easy, but keeping it up is hard. I slip after about a week and need to get back into things. I try to frame each meal as a "better choice." Like, I'll look at a meal and maybe if I want carbs, I might choose a salad instead of a burrito. Same basic ingredients, a bit different. Or if I REALLY want a burrito, I'll eat a corn tortilla instead of a flour one. Just try to make BETTER choices instead of cutting out something. Like - I want sweet iced tea. Instead of drinking the tea with HFCS, I'll get one with real sugar. Still not great, but a better choice, and I feel pretty good because I'm still getting what I want - which is VERY important to me when it comes to food.









Oh, I wanted to ask everyone here - I'm having HUGE problems keeping up with meal planning. Does anyone want to head over to the meal planning board and start an ADD meal plan thread? Maybe see if collectively we're better at changing our diets and keeping each other accountable? Let me know.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Alice!

nice to meet you!









I know all about the anxiety thing. At 26 mos, I agree with Pookel, I'd try some meds, and see if they at least allow you to start school, and ecperience some success. (sorry about my spelling!) I'm going to start a class online next Monday







: and he last cklass left me doubting my sanity. Welcome anyway- when I'm more coherent, I'll say more!









Hi Smee! I am so glad you got to go and anjoy a concert! We're thinking of yu every day. (DH Loooovvveeessss TMBG!)

I have been lurking on the Traditional Foods forum, and I noticed that a lot of the changes I have made in my diet over the last few years have been toward a TF way orf weating. (I AM sorry, I can arely type tinight) I also noticed that It provides a lot more omega threes and other efa's than than a normal american diet. So what I've been trying to do is this-

every meal needs a-
complete protein (or combined)
something frsh or raw
something cultured or fermented
and possibly a grain/legume (carb) to round things out.

I've been doing this with everyone, not just me, and each meal seems noticeably more satisfying. I got that out of one of this year's Mothering. . . installments (?)







: oy.

anyway. . .







as I am very









oh and







: to Mamabohl!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

she's here!

Tessa Marie Bohl
Born at home into Daddy's hands on July 28, 2009 at 8:53 pm.
8 lb 10 oz, 22.5" long!!!

the midwife didn't quite make it on time!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Mazel tov!







:

Wow, Daddy must be so proud to have been the "midwife" at his own daughter's birth!

Enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Mazel tov!







:

Wow, Daddy must be so proud to have been the "midwife" at his own daughter's birth!

Enjoy your babymoon!









:







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
she's here!

Tessa Marie Bohl
Born at home into Daddy's hands on July 28, 2009 at 8:53 pm.
8 lb 10 oz, 22.5" long!!!

the midwife didn't quite make it on time!


Congratulations!









Welcome Baby Tessa!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

We can't be on the 3rd page!

Yes, I know, it's Shabbos and I shouldn't be on here.







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I won;t tell if you don't!







(you beat me to it!)

besides, I'll be online on Sunday when class starts so. . .







:

How is everyone?

I am accomplishing amazing feats, mainly because DH was home more of this week than not. I have read three chapters of my textbook, and have two and 1/3 of my crochet projects completed. Whew! I need to get off the computer and finish the last one, as it's for a birthday party this afternoon, but my virtual classroom is open and I needed to check and see if my computer is working properly. It has caused me no end of frustration this week, and then I get so focused on that, that when I have to take a break to eat/pee/care for dc's, I get. . . cranky.









Anyway Hi! and off to do what needs done!

Maggirayne and Mamabohl, how are the babes?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I got the gifts finished!







: A drawstring purse, a ball, and a shawl. all done.

and I've made a good start on my class.

and husbandperson took me out to dinner today for my birthday!!!!







He got nana and popop to come watch the boys.

sigh. . .it's been a good weekend.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

So glad you're doing well, Heidi!

I'm pretty good over here. Baby's doing well, body's back to normal, and I just got a TONN of EWCM last night, which made me really hopeful that my cycle may be back to normal soon, because my temps are still all over the map - which is pretty depressing. And now, I think FertilityFriend is erasing temps and intercourse data, which makes me worry!! I've actually been good about charting, and I want my chart to be accurate!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm glad you and your ds are doing well!
very glad you're feeling more normal! I had to laugh tho' about fertility friend erasing 'intercourse data' IDK, it just struck me funny!







I kept a paper chart when ttc DS2.

How's everybody else?

Mamabohl, how's the babymoon?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Yay, mamabohl!!!!







:







:







:







:

I want to hear your birthstory! But when you can. I finally finished mine.

Whoops, I've been busy house-hunting. Not really fun. We're having a terrible time deciding what we want.

I do get laundry done, but that's about it these days. And meals, sorta. Sigh. Love the grill. DH cooks.

Two babies is unreal. I haven't gone grocery shopping on my own w/both yet, tho' did go w/a friend and her 3 boys under 4. Had a cart for kids and one for food.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I did have a copy of 'You mean I'm not lazy crazy or stupid?' but I lent it to a friend who has ADD and. . . . . .


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
it doesn't help when my mother decided to de clutter her giant freaking house and dump every thing i have ever owned since the day i was born in my living room.

My mom does this! Altho' it wasn't so bad the last time she came to visit.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh yay Sara!

BTW, love the name Tessa.

I need to start temping for CTA. Need to find my memory thermometer. But no AF at 7 1/2 weeks, yay for tandemingg, I reckon! It's tiring tho'.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I wish I had a memory thermometer. That would save me lots of trouble in the mornings.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
she's here!

Tessa Marie Bohl
Born at home into Daddy's hands on July 28, 2009 at 8:53 pm.
8 lb 10 oz, 22.5" long!!!

the midwife didn't quite make it on time!

Not too late to say congratulations, I hope? Congratulations!!









Heidi, you kind of slipped that one in there. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I somehow erased my post.







oh well.

Hi journeymom! nice to 'see' you again!







And thanks for the b-day wishes, I had a good day.

Sara, I hope you're trying to be easy on yourself. . .you have two houses and a oneyear old, after all, and you must be tired. . .














:
I probably have an extra thermometer. . . .I'll check.

Alyse, I have to laugh, because dinner tonight is a stauffer's frozen lasagna. . .pretty crunchy, heh?







: Oh, well.

Class is going well, but Im already very







I'd give my left arm for a laptop, so I could rest and work at the same time.

Good news!!!! We have a contractor approved by the insurance company! and it's the one we wanted too!!







:







:







:

Mamabohl- how are you?

well, gotta go unpack dinner!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

OMG, I figured out the FF thing. I must have signed up for it twice, and was logging in under different profiles each time.









And now I'm off. Because it's Shabbos and I shouldn't be on in the first place.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I have done that, with other websites.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

just popping in to say babymoon is going great! my mom is here visiting, such a huge help! I'll post link to my birth story when I finish it....


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Yay for great help!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh, I'm glad! It was so nice to have my mom around this last time. . .

Have fun!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, I'm up to my ears in life, as usual. .. .

how is everyone?


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm good. Busy with the house, and dealing with ignorant people.









LIfe as usual, I guess.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I had this revelation about ADD I keep meaning to post here and I never feel like I have the time or organization skills to put together the whole thing. Irony!







:

I'll just go ahead and put it in a non-eloquent nutshell. I realized I spent my life overcompensating for my ADD by allotting myself extra time to do things, to make sure I'm not late. As a result, I feel like things take much longer than they really do, which actually gets in the way of getting things done, because I think it's too much work and I don't even get started.

Did you know that it only takes about 5 minutes to empty the dishwasher, for example? It really does! You don't have to plan your whole afternoon around it!







:

Anyway. I've made a point of trying to do something in the kitchen any time I'm waiting for something, even if I'm just microwaving something for a minute. You can get a lot done in a single minute. It's amazing. Like, stacking all the dirty dishes neatly in one corner of the counter, throwing all the trash away, and putting the cans in the recycling container. Voila, counter is halfway to clean, before the microwave even beeps.

I'm much better at actually doing this stuff while I'm on Adderall, of course, but I'm trying to learn new habits that will work even when I'm off it, yk?


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I do that a lot! how funny - very specifically a cleaning task while I am waiting for the oven to heat up or something....


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I feel the same way, pookel!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

yup. it works better than a timer, becuase usually I'm waiting for my coffee to heat up!







: so I know I have a reward coming for that 2 minutes of work!









class is going well.

hopefully construction will start in two weeks.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Ah, I never plan the extra time to do things, so I can get them done, I just squeeze them in to the last minutes because I agonize every second over how much I'm NOT doing till its the last minute.... or redo every single tiny detail till the last minute. Not very effective in either case...
On the otherhand, I totally agree, I can actually wash the dog in about 5 minutes, it really doesn't _need_ to be put off because it is going to take too long!
There are just sooo many things I get all worked up about and them I'm like, "wow, I'm done! That was so much easier than I thought."

Jessica


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmmm, on the other hand, there are some tasks, for me, like most writing-based tasks that do take me a abnormally long drawn=out and miserable amount of time. And I likely will try to do all the little tasks I can find (like empty that dishwasher) just so I can avoid it. It should really just take me 5 minutes to do most writing tasks (or at least to draft them, with a bit longer for editing) and it can take me 30 min or more- so a lot of wasted time... because that's when I do it, theres often a lot of time spent trying to do it or wasting time not doing it.

Also back to the washing dishes example, my parents (or maybe just dad) were sticklers about the multi=tasking little tasks and maximizing tasks... like doing things in the kitchen while the toaster (didn't have microwaves when I was a kid) was down and placing the dirty dishes on the counter to maximize efficiency for later dishwashing (again, no dishwasher growing up, I was the dishwasher). I remember being home as an adult (parents had gotten a dishwasher) and I would get yelled at for not loading it properly-- ie the way they had figured worked 'best' for their dishes and dishwasher.
On one hand these are helpful things, but I think it magnifies the ADD in a certain way, too... that you HAVE to be SOOOO efficient ALL the time. That you have to think about every single task and strategize.... etc. That you can't just veg out while the microwave is heating up something, but need to be doing something, etc.
My dad is a bit of a perfectionist and my mom I'm pretty sure has ADD, so perhaps just for me an odd combo.

Jessica


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
On one hand these are helpful things, but I think it magnifies the ADD in a certain way, too... that you HAVE to be SOOOO efficient ALL the time. That you have to think about every single task and strategize.... etc. That you can't just veg out while the microwave is heating up something, but need to be doing something, etc.
My dad is a bit of a perfectionist and my mom I'm pretty sure has ADD, so perhaps just for me an odd combo.

Jessica


For me, it was my dad that has ADD, and my mom who was the perfectionist.









I know what you mean, though. And I can't maintain that level of gettin'stuffdone for very long, either. I couldn't do anythign 'right' at home, ie- the dishes were always in the wrong place. No matter how many of the details got right, there was always 1 wrong one.

I do avoid writing tasks until I'm sure I can finish them. SO now that I have kids, and time is at a premium, I have had to change my work habits. I now do a 'freethinking' outline on the document, and save it. That way, when I can st down, I have a place to start.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
For me, it was my dad that has ADD, and my mom who was the perfectionist.









I know what you mean, though. And I can't maintain that level of gettin'stuffdone for very long, either. I couldn't do anythign 'right' at home, ie- the dishes were always in the wrong place. No matter how many of the details got right, there was always 1 wrong one.

Ditto.

My mom owns 5 things of her own that have sentimental value. All 5 are on her dresser - every other horizontal space in the house is empty. She is the definition of efficient.

In high school, you walked into my room and it was like a kitch bomb went off.







I had mementos from everything, posters and magazine clippings all over the walls, little dohickeys that my friends and I had made together - but it was neat, organized, and never dusty.

Mom used to go totally nuts. Every 6 months or so, she'd go ballistic and when I wasn't home, she'd take a trash bag and clear away EVERYTHING on every surface in my room. Of course, I'd come home and start freaking out because all my mementos are gone (I have a terrible memory, so mementos help trigger my memories) and my mother would play the silent game.









Yeah, SUPER-dysfunctional childhood. A minimalist gives birth to the tchotchke-lover. How ironic.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

good gracious Sara!









My mother was afraid to come into my room. And afraid to throw away anything herself. so I at least escaped that.
How's this for irony?- My DAD is the one who throws stuff out on my MOM!!!! Somehow, Karma has been restored!







(ergh, but I don't believe in karma, so. . .







nm)

well, back to class. . .







:


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
good gracious Sara!



















It's become laughable now. When my mom was over, I could see her eyeing the figurines and pictures and *gasp* stuff in our house and trying to not freak out. You ever seen a scared horse? You know, when they roll their eyes around? That's what she looked like, and it made me smile.

Is that bad?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
well, back to class. . .







:

Oh, so THAT'S why you're always up so late.........


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

yup that's why I'm up!

I go on MDC, and GCM for a break!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

tired, tired, tired!









trying to get my brain working so I can post two meaningfull notes to my class, and then collapse into bed.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
tired, tired, tired!









trying to get my brain working so I can post two meaningfull notes to my class, and then collapse into bed.

............meanwhile, I have insomnia!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

weel, I have not been sleeping well. I haven;'t taken my valerian, r magnesium the last few nghts running, and I'm beginnng to develop serious brain fog.

I hope you can sleep!














: there, there are some sleepy vibes!

I think I'm gonna try to get some shut eye, myself now.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi! I'm up.....

making a lst of what I can and cannot control....









anyone else?


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Can control: When I go to bed at night, how much I eat, when I take showers.

Cannot control: ..... everything else?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

pookel- those are on my cannot control list!







:

can control- my attitude, my response to my kids, hhhmmmmmm


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
I had this revelation about ADD I keep meaning to post here and I never feel like I have the time or organization skills to put together the whole thing. Irony!







:

Anyway. I've made a point of trying to do something in the kitchen any time I'm waiting for something, even if I'm just microwaving something for a minute. You can get a lot done in a single minute. It's amazing. Like, stacking all the dirty dishes neatly in one corner of the counter, throwing all the trash away, and putting the cans in the recycling container. Voila, counter is halfway to clean, before the microwave even beeps.

You're too funny--what kind of intro do you think we did?
My dad and mom are both packrats, and my dad is a lot like me.

I wanna know, how does *anyone* with more than one kid get *anything* done? I'm either :yawning: or







:!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I wanna know, how does *anyone* with more than one kid get *anything* done? I'm either :yawning: or







:!

Couldn't have said it better. I really just can't figure it out. I didn't really figure it out with just one... but I almost felt like I was starting to get things figured out.
Jessica


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
You're too funny--what kind of intro do you think we did?
My dad and mom are both packrats, and my dad is a lot like me.

I wanna know, how does *anyone* with more than one kid get *anything* done? I'm either :yawning: or







:!

TV.









Also, letting them jump on the bed.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmm, bed gets me 15 minutes.
TV might get me 2 hours with my oldest... and then I pay for it the rest of the day. Little one is not intersted in the boob tube, but I can just let her nurse. She's a pirahna, so even that's not much of an answer.
They are starting to play well together for 20 minutes at a time on occasion.

The problem for my ADD brain is I need big chunks of time to accomplish anything- and my internet escapes only make it even easier to use up my 20 minutes of peace.

Off to clean up the house... and try to figure out when to do some writing work... Uugh, my worst thing, but I need to get it started.
Jessica


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
... but I almost felt like I was starting to get things figured out.
Jessica


yup, I perpetually almost have it figured out.









yeah, I have to watch them like a hawk when they're together. Ds1 is having a hard time being gentle with his little brother.









the only time I get anything done is when ds2 is napping.


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi everyone. My name is Stacy, and I am starting to suspect that I have ADHD. My son definitely does, he has been recently diagnosed at age 4. He was different from the beginning, and has a lot of troubles with impulsiveness and hyperactivity, and is so, so spacey. He seems to perfectly fit all the descriptors. We are trying stimulant meds for him, and we all are having a much easier, happier time. Him especially. It is nice to have so much more in the way of positive interactions, and he seems much happier.

We are a homeschooling family, and every aspect of that has worked out much better with him on meds.

Anyway, in researching and reading about ADHD, I am finding that I think I have it. So strange, because I never realized it before. That also makes me wonder if it do have it, or if I'm reaching for answers to my "laziness", and troubles getting things done. I have always done well at school, and did manage to jump through the hoops of the educational system well. But, I learn quickly and easily, and went to fairly "easy" schools, and was a hands-on art major in college.

I don't know what to do with this information. I have been able to accomplish much of what I set out to do, even though I can see ADHD traits in the way I am and in what I have done in my past. If I could be more productive, I could feel more on top of all the tasks I have to do at home, with the kids, and in homeschooling. Should I get evaluated? Is there any point to that? What are some things I should read that is good for adults with ADHD? Are there any things I can try to improve my symptoms? Any direction would be helpful! Thanks in advance. I'll start reading through the thread in my free time. There's only about a billion pages!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi, Stacy!

Yeah, we should probably start ADD 3 soon... maybe when we reach 30 pages.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

28 pages of ADD-ness!!!







:

oh dear. . . .







:

well, Hi stacy!







: I wrote anice post and then walked away from the computer. . . . .lets' see, where was I?

Oh, I read a few books on adult ADD/ADHD when I frst was diagnosed. Why not go exploring in an actual bookstore or library?

As for improving things. . .some of us are on meds, some are not. I have been, but am not. sInce many of us are nursing, preggo(?), or TTC, meds are a somewhat limited option. I have my own vitamn/herb/caffeine regimen that I have maintianed through two pregnancies, and two nurslings.

On a side note, Milo is 10 and 1/2 months old!!! I need to plan his first Birthday party!!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Hi Stacy!

I cannot answer whether you should get an evaluation. There are good things and bad things about being diagnosed with ADHD (or any syndrome). Some good things: you can focus your research and therapy. It can be a huge relief to know why things are the way they are. A bad thing: if you're like me you can get hung up on the fact that you have 'syndrome' and let it become an excuse.

Books that helped me:

You Mean I'm Not Lazy, Stupid or Crazy?

The Girl's Guide to ADHD This one is aimed at teen girls, but was still helpful to me.


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Sara, Heidirk, and journeymom, I appreciate your comments. I will look for the books mentioned, and keep trying to get myself figured out. I don't think I really need a diagnosis or meds, as I have been pretty successful in the past. However, it may be helpful for me to have my potential ADHD in mind when thinking about what to do next, and to know that I may be weighing things "incorrectly", so I can outhink myself in my own little game and hopefully be more productive.

And my little ADHD guy is so amazing. Never a dull moment with him! He is one of the most interesting people I know!

I look forward to reading and hopefully participating more here!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

you're right that's probably the best part of knowing yourself, is knowing how to del with what you see and feel. It is freeing to be able to say., OK, I know this about me, so this is what I need to do. Instead of bashing your head against wall after wall wondering why things are so easy for everyone else!









can we play this game today? I need some motivation/accountablility-

SO far I've-
picked tom,atos
swept the kitchen floor
vaccuumed the spot where ds2's highchair sits
played outside with kids
got ds1 dressed w/o a wrestling match
and everyone has had breakfast and vitamins and i have my coffee.
ds1 has even had a snack.
folded the clean laundry

I need to do these things today-
wash diapers
cook tomatos down for later
check kids nails for clipping
hhhmmmm














there was something else. . .
I'd really like to clean and vacuum ds1's room.

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Heidi, you've been so productive!

My goals for today are to make it to my 6:30 playdate and to eat 3 meals and not throw up.









So far, DS has had dried papaya, one of his teething biscuits, and an organic berry granola bar. I consider the morning a success.









I think I'm going to watch "Singin' in the Rain" and crochet. That shouldn't get me sick. I'm running out of movies to watch, and Netflix is too slow.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

What?! Did I totally miss that, Sara? Yay!

I thought I posted a reply, mostly said what Journeymom said.

Okay, Heidi, I'll play. . .
make lunch
be ready to leave for mtg at 1:45
mail books
email book club
wash dipes
brush DD1's teeth
clear table (lol, that is on my list every.single.time)
load dishwasher


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

You didn't miss it - I just put it in my signature and didn't announce it. Being a little wary this time around.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

OK, I have cut toenails on all four tiny feet. (ds1&2)

I made lunch, and after several false starts, Mlo is napping.
Henry had his quiet time, and the diapers are in the washer.









As much as I really want to get those tomatos going, I need to log into class first and read and reply to some posts. That's how I get my attendance in.

dinner may have to be pizza tonight.









alyse- hope you got off to your meeting!

sara, stay well! (crystallised ginger!!!)








I didn't know you crochet? or are you just learning?


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
OK, I have cut toenails on all four tiny feet. (ds1&2)

I made lunch, and after several false starts, Mlo is napping.
Henry had his quiet time, and the diapers are in the washer.









As much as I really want to get those tomatos going, I need to log into class first and read and reply to some posts. That's how I get my attendance in.

dinner may have to be pizza tonight.









alyse- hope you got off to your meeting!

sara, stay well! (crystallised ginger!!!)








I didn't know you crochet? or are you just learning?

Toby's (finally) napping, too. After this huge, dramatic, blow-out, "I'm so tiiiiiiiiiiiiired but I won't sleeeeeeeeeeeeep" breakdown.







He got it from me, though, so I can't really complain.









Mmm... pizza sounds good.

Crystallized ginger for sickness? Yeah, I've got a bit of candied ginger from Thanksgiving in the cabinet. It hasn't gotten that bad yet - I just woke up sick and I haven't felt like eating today (but I'm making myself eat).

I crochet and knit - kinda-sorta. I suck at reading patterns, so I generally make it up as I go - so the things I make aren't too complicated. Right now I'm making dischcloths for the (December) holidays to give to people as gifts. Let's hope I can keep this momentum through the fall so I'll have enough to give out.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

AND Milo is awake.









As much as I enjoy being in class, I can hardly wait for it to be over s I can stop feeling guilty no matter how I spend my time.







:





















:














:







:







:







:

I'm glad Toby is napping, sara- try to sleep yourself.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Toby's awake too.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

and Henry is asleep.







:


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I heard a funny thing last night... A speaker said that the average person has about 4 hours of time per day that they can devote to their 'things'... choosing between tv, reading a book, working on a project... etc. etc. etc.
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

Ah, I think the truth is that before kids I can kind of see that.... it was an ADD talk, so the points they made about choosing wisely what we do with that free time were very relevant... Also she made the point that the average ADD'er thinks they can squeeze way more in 4 hours than they can... and takes on many more project etc (and probably asks for help less) etc. etc. all valid. And we tend to procrastinate and do everything else but what is most important...
No wonder I have such a hard time NOW as a parent. Not only did I lose my 4 hours, but I gained 2 people to take care of. Plus since I seem to need large chuncks to 'do' any of my 'difficult' tasks I'm lost even further.
Oops, that was my semi-free 15 minutes... gone checking online. Now off to cool off in the shower with little one and hope she falls asleep quickly.

Jessica


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

FOUR HOURS!!!!?????









no, really?

I haven't had four hours to do anything since ds1 was born!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Total hooey. Maybe if I lived in a world where DH was around more, I wasn't working (let's face it - I barely am able to work now), and we weren't remodeling a home and I didn't have a baby.

4 hours. Pffffffffft. I just took my first private shower in 15 months today.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, I am pleased to say that I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. As in, Diaprs made it all the way through the wash in 12 hours, soak thru dried!
And I picked mpore tomatoes,. and I have enough to make a half batch of my Gram's famous tomato soup and c an it. I'll be cooking down tomatos today, I think.

I had a long list of things I wanted to get done today, bt my mother's helper never came, and so I had to lay some things aside. Oh, I got the Pack n play taken down, and soem clothes sorted ready to go into the attic.

Later, I got my two essays done and posted with 4 minutes to spare.









I am amazed at how well, ds1 and ds2 enteratian each other. Milo really palys well for ten minutes or so, by himself, and then i can chat with Henry while I accomplish sometyhing.

List for today-

Shower (privately)
a load or two of laundry
get tomatos cut up, and cooking
make dinner.
squeeze in some class time.

Then it's off to knitting circle. . .(which is at 6:30 at Barnes and Noble if you want to come Sara) I think thisweek I earned it.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 









Well, I am pleased to say that I accomplished quite a bit yesterday. As in, Diaprs made it all the way through the wash in 12 hours, soak thru dried!
And I picked mpore tomatoes,. and I have enough to make a half batch of my Gram's famous tomato soup and c an it. I'll be cooking down tomatos today, I think.

I had a long list of things I wanted to get done today, bt my mother's helper never came, and so I had to lay some things aside. Oh, I got the Pack n play taken down, and soem clothes sorted ready to go into the attic.

Later, I got my two essays done and posted with 4 minutes to spare.









I am amazed at how well, ds1 and ds2 enteratian each other. Milo really palys well for ten minutes or so, by himself, and then i can chat with Henry while I accomplish sometyhing.

List for today-

Shower (privately)
a load or two of laundry
get tomatos cut up, and cooking
make dinner.
squeeze in some class time.

Then it's off to knitting circle. . .(which is at 6:30 at Barnes and Noble if you want to come Sara) I think thisweek I earned it.









Oooh, knitting circle. Is it weekly? I have torah study tonight at 7.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

*smee*- yes its weekly. Have fun at Torah study!
I am fortunate in that it's the one night a week that I really don't need to be doing classwork!








: I got my tomatos cut and they are cooking right now.







:


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I am so overwhelmed again.

I was catching up on stuff, but now I'm sick and I have a heavy work schedule and I'm stressed and I'm finding myself making more tiedye instead of cleaning. It's fun, but makes mess instead of reducing mess. And I can't think straight with this cold or whatever it is I have.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Lol, I did, I was a tad late but good.

Got books mailed, three weeks after they were supposed to. Sigh

I should look at what's left.

Should clear table while E is playing in tub and A is sleeping.

I did load the dishwasher, first time in months.
I should think about supper. I hate yeast. We're trying to do no wheat/sugar/dairy.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

pookel and Maggirayne,just hugs to you both. I too avoid cleaning by creating!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, construction on our Living room should start on Tuesday. That means tomorrow







: or Monday night, we have to move everything out of the living room. I hate to do it on Sunday, and Monday night is my reading time, but there you are.

I got my tomatos cooked down, and they're in the freezer waiting the cann9ing fairy's arrivel.

and we are currently hving tropical conditions here due to the hurricane. ohh, gotta go close windows.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi all.

I'm up doing my paper...we made some progress on the sewing room, so hopefully, we can get stuff finished tomorrow, and be ready for tuesday.

I am tired and stressed, and ready for this class to be over.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I got my tomatos cooked down, and they're in the freezer waiting the cann9ing fairy's arrival.


















That's the klutzy canning fairy. She means well.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
















That's the klutzy canning fairy. She means well.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I slept in until 10:30 today.







: DS was crawling all over the dog and I, but I managed to doze that late. This early pregnancy stuff is nuts.

I think it's time for lunch







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Oy, Sara, I remember it all too well!

Ds1 was content to watch a video right after breakfast, so I got a morning nap almost every day!







:

DH is home early from work, and so I should get some studying done, and we'll probably get the sewing room cleaned out. It feels good to throw stuff away. . .







:

I love this weather! It's cool, dry and partly cloudy, when I'm out I feel so energised! Then I come in and I fell very









When this class is over, I'm going to go to bed whenever Milo goes down for a t least a week!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't know how you're doing classes, Heidi. I can't function just getting what little work I have done. It's like either the house is clean or work is getting done. Never both.

(and here I sit on MDC...........







)

I found the car I want, and DH thinks I'm nuts. Right now I'm driving an '03 VW New Beetle, and while I love it so much, it's a nightmare with a carseat - it will be impossible with 2. Soooooooooooo I want this 1966 Split Window VW Bus.







:

DH is like - "I'll have to be seen driving that car, too, you know!!" So of course, my response was "Hey, it's black! Black is more manly than my yellow Beetle is!"









Preggo hormones are nuts, though, and I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally want this car now - no I NEED this car. I would trade a kidney for this car.

*sigh*

I really should be getting work done.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

smee....what can I say?









(overkill?)







:

Sewing room is almost completely cleared out. 2 huge bags of 'stuff' in the TRASH!!!







: Now, DH and I need to vacuum and move the computer desk, couch, and entertainments center(ermmmm...ikea wooden shelves- p-o-j) in there.

No much studying done.

The only way I get anything done is by enlisting DH's help.







v aNyway, I told you not yto compliment me, I'll get a big head!









yours truly caffeinated;
Heidi


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Sara I love that bus!! And how could your husband be _anything less than stoked_ to drive it?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Read this article! All of you! Right now!

http://adultadhdrelationships.blogspot.com/


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

its a measure of my compulsivity that i clicked on the link 'right now' !!









I bookmarked it, I'm in the middle of dinner.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

For Partners of Adults with ADHD:
• Turn off distracting noises before speaking (TV, radio, computer, etc.).
• Touch your partner and make eye contact before speaking, allowing sufficient transition time.
I learned this by trial and error YEARS ago with my husband. "Andrew. Andrew! Close the laptop and talk to me. Are you listening? OK ..."


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow. That is really accurate. I Stumbled it to DH to see what he thinks.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Love the VW bus! Sleep lots!

Wow, I get busy and don't come and you all post like mad!









Journeymom, too funny!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

guys I am sooo frustrated!

i'm in week five. I should be gathering momentum for a sprint to a glorious finish....eermmm, well maybe not. But I am just so completeyly worn out. Each asignment I do takes me longer and longer to get focused, and then the minute I do get focused, something interrupts me.







:
Henry is getting sick. He is not himself, he spent the whole morning on the couch!!







In sweats, wrapped up n a blanket, drinking tea! This is my normally,





















kinda kiddo, and he's not well.















He go up from his nap, and wanted warmer pants on, and socks. he's







: and we're in short sleeves and no socks.

I just want to be able to follow my roll when I get on it, and I can't!!

and that makes me want to not even start! I mean REALLy not want to start. What do you guys do when you need to get your fanny up an moving? (figuratively...mental fanny?)

help!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Uh, do something else that I've been meaning to do and have been putting off?







:

Setting the timer helps. Here's an online one--tell myself I can't sit down and play on FB until it goes off.

http://www.online-stopwatch.com/

I'm sorry Henry's sick.







How is he today?

I told/asked Dh could we go eat at Ruby Tuesday's if I got the kitchen counters decluttered. He said if I scrubbed them too.









They are cleared and cleaned!

I didn't want to have to clean and try to make supper. The sinks are full of dirty dishes and the dishwasher fill of clean, but they get done.

The counter stash I just kept putting off.
AND I didn't get distracted trying to reorganize the cupboards/pantry!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Boy I wish there was something that we could just hear to set the 'get motivated and go' button.
I hope things are going better... maybe it helps to have a place to rant about it....
((Hugs))
Jessica


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

it definately helps Jess! Maggirayne, good for yu!

We went to gIant and got fried chicken for dinner







: I've been working on this ouline all day, adn have gotten about nowhere.







This is going to be a bad grade week.


----------



## serepartera (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello. I've been lurking on this tread for a bit, but haven't posted anything yet. I'm hopeing you ladies can give me some advice -
I was diagnosed a few months ago, have been taking vyvance, and at first it was great, but now I've gone back to school and I feel like a crazy person. My med usually last for 8 or 9 hours, and if I take it early enough in the day and don't have any caffeine, I sleep okay. HOWEVER, I am useless as far as any homework/critical thinking/etc goes after my med wears off and the only time I can use to do homework is after my son's bedtime. If I take my medicine later in the morning so it lasts longer, I don't sleep. Sometimes I will have some caffeine later in the evening, so I can get homework done ( I'm studdying Spanish at a Master's level, so I have to be pretty sharp when i'm studdying....), I don't sleep. I just want to bang my head on the desk.
So, I'm considering going off of the medicine, since the rebound in the evening is so bad. I think I could do it with just caffeine (since I CAN sleep with caffeine late in the pm, as long as I havent had my Vyvance) and ????
Ideas? Herbal suggetions? Is there a vitamin i'm missing? Food connection/allergy? Help?








thanks. I feel like i'm being really whiney, but I don't have any clue what do do.

(please excuse my horrible spelling)


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

when in school.. I take it the adderal later in the day.. to get through my study/dinner/afterschool crazies.. and drink coffee in the morning.. If I take it in the morning.. I crash right at 4pm.. just when I need it most.. so I try to take it around 10 am, not 7am.

To sleep, I just take two benadryls.

The adderal is timed released.. 10 hours.. but sometimes it feels more like 12-14 hours, but that might be drinking tea or a soda affecting it.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi sereparte, I shouldn't even be on here, but I saw your post. don't fret over spelong, here, we think faster than we tye.

I amstudying theology, and I too can only sudy after my boys are in bed, so I know what you're daling with, and I'm sorry but I have no answers.

Alothough, b vitamins help me tremendously, and don't keep me awake.

I
ll post m,ore later when I sghould'nt be worlking!









oh, and I take Valerian root to help me sleep!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serepartera* 
Hello. I've been lurking on this tread for a bit, but haven't posted anything yet. I'm hopeing you ladies can give me some advice -
I was diagnosed a few months ago, have been taking vyvance, and at first it was great, but now I've gone back to school and I feel like a crazy person. My med usually last for 8 or 9 hours, and if I take it early enough in the day and don't have any caffeine, I sleep okay. HOWEVER, I am useless as far as any homework/critical thinking/etc goes after my med wears off and the only time I can use to do homework is after my son's bedtime. If I take my medicine later in the morning so it lasts longer, I don't sleep. Sometimes I will have some caffeine later in the evening, so I can get homework done ( I'm studdying Spanish at a Master's level, so I have to be pretty sharp when i'm studdying....), I don't sleep. I just want to bang my head on the desk.
So, I'm considering going off of the medicine, since the rebound in the evening is so bad. I think I could do it with just caffeine (since I CAN sleep with caffeine late in the pm, as long as I havent had my Vyvance) and ????
Ideas? Herbal suggetions? Is there a vitamin i'm missing? Food connection/allergy? Help?








thanks. I feel like i'm being really whiney, but I don't have any clue what do do.

(please excuse my horrible spelling)

Can you study in the morning or afternoon? Is there anyone who would watch your little one? Or does he take a nap?

For sleep, take CALCIUM-MAGNESIUM. Yes, I was yelling. On another forum, everyone recommends it. I finally got some. I have been sleeping so much better, it's unreal! I just got Now's liquid capsules. But there's a whole thread on brands, etc.

So when I don't feel so tired, it is much easier to just get up and do one thing for five minutes. Did I say I was setting a timer and not letting myself sit down in front of the computer until it went off? Man, can I get stuff done.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I also like homeopathic coffea arnica for sleep.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

is your dosage right?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

class is almost over.







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

TO do list for today!

Diapers... oy.

Thre essays for class, and get some work done on my final paper hopefully.

make dessert for fellowship meal tonight (go to fellowship meal)

That's the must list. I have already run the diapers through the hot wash cycle, so I should be able to put them ou to dry. Then it'd be nice if I could rewash the previous diaper load that just did not smell right. I also need to wash covers. I think I can do that.

Here's my wish list...

Lanolize wool cover
scrub bathroom
scrub kitchen floor
cook down tomaotes
paint my toenails.

WHy is it that when I actually have some time, I expecft to be abl=e to get a million hings done? I should know that's not possible.

I ahven't even looked at my Motivated Mm's thingy this week.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

You're not canning tomato's are you? I read on a local organic food blog that due to the tomato blight canned tomatos can more easily get botulism... Uugh.

Jessica


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

well, I'm making tomato soup.







:

the tomatos are cooked down for hours, and then brought to a boil again to add the other soup ingredients, then poured and canned.

I don't think botulism spores could withstand that much high heat, could they?

If I ws just canning the whole, or chunked, I could totally see that though! thnks for letting me know!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't really know... I have not canned since I helped my mom when I was little... and she did all the work. I just remember it was fun slipping the skins off....

http://www.diaryofalocavore.com/2009...ur-hearts.html

Quote:

But the point of all this-what I really wanted to tell you about-is canning. Please, please don't put up any tomatoes this year. Late blight changes the pH of tomatoes, making them less acidic than usual. Even if they don't show any signs of the disease when they're picked, they might still be affected, which makes canning tomato sauce an A-plus recipe for botulism. Freezing sauce is okay-as long as the tomatoes you use are in tip-top shape-but because I really like you all, please don't go putting any crushed or juiced or canned tomatoes in Mason jars this year. Really, cross your hearts, okay?

If you don't believe me, you can find out more over here, and you can read a very interesting op-ed about the disease over here
THere's a few links off the site there that I didn't check out becaue I'm not canning...

Jessica


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Talk about tomato blight. Our short-season cherries are ok, but we got ZERO, yes zero, of our big heirlooms. They went from green to green with little black spots to black and oozing, right on the vine.







:

I can't believe you have tomatoes, Heidi.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
I don't really know... I have not canned since I helped my mom when I was little... and she did all the work. I just remember it was fun slipping the skins off....

http://www.diaryofalocavore.com/2009...ur-hearts.html

THere's a few links off the site there that I didn't check out becaue I'm not canning...

Jessica

If that's true, you could probably just add a little Vitamin C or something to replace the lost acidity, right?

I have a garden full of four-foot-high weeds and lettuce. Four-foot-high lettuce, that is. Oh, and there are some radishes, too. Like .... radishes that were edible a month ago, but which now are tiny little red roots beneath a big honking radish plant.










Maybe next year we can have a special ADD gardening support thread. I think I need one.









In other news, I'm starting a new WAH job tomorrow on top of my full-time WOH job, eek! But if it pans out, I might be able to quit the day job eventually.

And, my anxiety has been through the roof lately, so I've decided to stop taking Adderall for a few days and see if that helps any. We'll see.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 










Maybe next year we can have a special ADD gardening support thread. I think I need one.

























:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 

In other news, I'm starting a new WAH job tomorrow on top of my full-time WOH job, eek! But if it pans out, I might be able to quit the day job eventually.

And, my anxiety has been through the roof lately, so I've decided to stop taking Adderall for a few days and see if that helps any. We'll see.









Hope things go well.

Smee- yes I have tomatos...







They have problems, though. I may have to throw some out. I'm so sorry you lost yours...be sure and burn the stalks...its too bad you can't light the ground on fire, too.







:

jess- I totally believe the ph ballance being off- they'll be fine, then inexplicably, they're a stinky bag of juice on the counter.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
jess- I totally believe the ph ballance being off- they'll be fine, then inexplicably, they're a stinky bag of juice on the counter.
























: LOL


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

laughup


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Holy cow, 600+ posts!

It's time for................................

a new thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

